# What was your very first MAC product?



## MIZZYFRUFRU (Jul 12, 2005)

the first items i purchased were oh baby lipglass w/a chestnut pencil. fell in love from the first purchase.


----------



## sephirias (Jul 13, 2005)

wow this little list is working up some memory juices!

e/s: can't remember
mascara: prolash
liner: smolder
pigment: golden olive
foundation: NA 
powder: NA
blush: margin 
lipliner: NA
lipglass: lust 
lipstick: NA
misc: pigment set 2003


----------



## Bettycakes (Jul 13, 2005)

e/s: Vanilla
mascara: Pro Lash 
liner: Teddy e/k
pigment: Rose
foundation: Satin Finish
powder: Pro Invisible Set 
blush: Margin
lipliner: Spice 
lipglass: Nymphette
lipstick: Desire


----------



## Bunny77 (Jul 13, 2005)

I bought this all on the same day, so I'll call all of them my first product.

-Fetish Lipstick
-Studio Fix NC45 foundation
-Blot Powder in Medium Dark
-Lacquer in Varneesh

This was the beautiful beginning of my addiction!!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jul 13, 2005)

Electric Eel e/s


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

e/s: Beauty Marked
mascara: Pro Lash 
liner: fluidline
pigment: Golden Olive
foundation: -
powder: Select Sheer
blush: -
lipliner:- 
lipglass:clear 
lipstick: -
misc


----------



## Makeshiftwings (Jul 13, 2005)

e/s: Melody, but i ended up giving it to a friend, something i regret
mascara: n/a
liner: powerpoint black
pigment: bright fuschia
foundation: select cover up
powder: studio finish power
blush: well dressed
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: gold charm
lipstick: sandy B
misc:


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Jul 14, 2005)

e/s:
Hush & Vex
DeMenthe & Brill

l/g:
explicit
c-thru

Pigment:
frost & fairylite

l/s:
frenzy
relic

powder:
C4 studio fix

mascara:
zoom lash

lip liner:
cork

blush:
harmony

brush:
#150


----------



## mumomma (Jul 14, 2005)

lipgloss: VGV
eye shadow: steep
shadestick: penny

these have all been in the last year-I just discovered MAC


----------



## Dulce (Jul 14, 2005)

e/s: Velvet Moss + Juxt
mascara: n/a
liner: Engraved powerpoint
pigment: Golden Lemon sample, I think?
foundation: Studio Fix
powder: blot powder
blush: Breath Of Plum/Ring 'O' Roses
lipliner: Chestnut
lipglass: Oh Baby
lipstick: Honeyflower
misc: I guess brush cleaner?


----------



## janeliwy (Jul 14, 2005)

my first buy is e/s in tilt and dementhe 4 yrs ago but until recently i have fall in love with mac again i own over 100 e/s some blusher and lipstick of course studio fix blot etc.. so far only have 2 piggie coz not really into it


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 14, 2005)

e/s: Electric Eel (sis-in-law got it for me, now I'm hooked)
mascara: --
liner: --
pigment: Kitschmas
foundation: Studio Fix (it's both foundation and powder)
powder: Studio Fix
blush: Tiger Lily/Bloomsberry duo
lipliner: --
lipglass: a few in a Holiday set
lipstick: Frou
misc: eyelash curler


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 14, 2005)

Havn't been into MAC all that long...but its a fast growing obsession
e/s: Intoxicate (a bad choice for pale skin...ended up giving it away)
mascara:n/a
linerowerpoint liner in silverplate
pigmentink Vivid (matte)
foundation: soon to be hyper real
powder:sheer shimmer powder pink flurry
blush: Angel (matte)
lipliner: Little teaste
lipglass: Go Lightly and Spirited
lipstick: Pink Aura
misc: Lilac jewel lip palette and lilac mini brush set


----------



## Lisheous (Jul 15, 2005)

e/s: Beautymarked
mascara: /
liner: /
pigment: Tan
foundation: NC37
powder: NC37
blush: Bikini
lipliner: / 
lipglass: Desire
lipstick: Viva Glam 111
misc: /


----------



## CWHF (Jul 17, 2005)

e/s: Palette from Nordstrom's anniversary sale 2003
mascara: none yet
liner: Dipdown fluidliner
pigment: none yet
foundation: hyperreal
powder: none yet but will be my next purchase, probably select sheer
blush: peachykeen
lipliner: cork (not the best choice)
lipglass: oh baby!
lipstick: polished up


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

i don't actually own much mac...but...

e/s: juxt
pigment: will be the rose colour when it comes in the mail :] 
misc: very first mac item, was a shadestick in forcast. i don't actually know why i bought it since i rarely use it, but the mac clerk was really sweet so i thought i'd buy something hahaha.


----------



## mymymai (Jul 17, 2005)

e/s:           Tilt and Glitz
mascara:   Fiber Rich black
liner:         Ola Viola!
pigment:    Pink Pearl and Violet
foundation: none yet
powder:      NW 15 Select Sheer Loose
blush:         Margin
lipliner:       Oak
lipglass:      Nico
lipstick:       Lust


----------



## iheartjuppy (Jul 18, 2005)

e/s: Mylar
mascara: n/a
liner: Greyscale (?) PowerPoint
pigment: Kitchmas
foundation: Studio Tech
powder: Blot Powder Medium
blush: Angel
lipliner: Cork
lipglass: Clear
lipstick: Modum


iheartjuppy at MUA


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 18, 2005)

Starting in 2000...

e/s: Swish
mascara: Black Mascara X
liner: Teddy eye kohl
pigment: original Kitschmas
foundation: Hyper Real
powder: Studio Finish Loose (I miss this stuff)
blush: Da Da Delight Cheekhue
lipliner: Spice
lipglass: Clear
lipstick: Pink Freeze
misc: Brush #266


----------



## niecypiecy (Jul 18, 2005)

chai lipglass


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 18, 2005)

Eyeshadow: Vex (my veeeeeery first ever MAC item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Lipglass: Nico (purple l/g with glitter *sigh* a 15 year old's dream lol)

Pigment: Rose

... And I don't really use much else from MAC to be honest, although I am obsessed enough with those three lol.


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 18, 2005)

e/s: parrot & sushi flower
mascara: pro long lash
liner: out to sea p/p
pigment: blue brown 
foundation: studio finish matte
powder: select sheer pressed
blush: cute
lipliner: subculture
lipglass: nymphette
lipstick: satiate


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 6, 2005)

*the first items i purchased*

Deep Truth eye shadow and Forever Green eyeliner.  It was my very first blue eye shadow.  I purchased it becase it looked so pretty in the pot, I also purchased it because I started to notice that a lot of brown eye girls were wearing blue shadow and eyeliner and they looked great.  Love them both!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 6, 2005)

Steamy and Swish e/s.  Yeah it seems odd to buy bright colors as my first e/s from mac but I was shopping with my younger sis and she convinced me to buy them (which was weird since she isn't a makeup person AT ALL).  And from there on I was hooked on mac.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2005)

spice lipliner!!!


----------



## sigwing (Sep 6, 2005)

I kept reading the credits in magazines that listed the Spice lip pencil as the perfect nude shade, so I was convinced I needed to order it.  That, then Cedar lip pencil, and Omega & Bisque eyeshadows were some of my first things.  My Bisque e/s is even in a large pot, back when they had certain colors in those.  I haven't used it up, but it's pretty close.  I have another one in their smaller pot, too.

Oh, and then I went nuts ordering every quad or special edition palette I could find online at MAC or Nordstrom.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 6, 2005)

My first MAC purchase ever was for my Junior Prom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY!

e/s: pink freeze (part of my prom quad)
mascara: X
liner: the black powerpoint
pigment: white frost
foundation: Matte...but never use it..the Stick is teh 1st one I used
powder: Fix C2
blush: I don't remember & I've missed placed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lipliner: I forget
lipglass: Nymphette 
lipstick: Ramblin Rose
misc: my 4-pan & 12-pan pallettes


----------



## Jaim (Sep 6, 2005)

Tilt eyeshadow.


----------



## Miss Marcy (Sep 6, 2005)

*mmm*

Graphito Paint.

I got it well over a year ago, and with regular use i barely even put a dent in the tube. The stuff lasts FOREVER. 

Ever since then i have been completely and hopelessly addcited to MAC


----------



## Dawn (Sep 6, 2005)

Vanilla & Satin Taupe e/s...  Oh so long ago!  Dawn


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 6, 2005)

e/s: Dusk CCB
mascara: Pro Long Lash
liner: ?Can't remember?
pigment: Deck Chair
foundation: Select Tint SPF 15
powder: Blot
blush: Pinch Me
lipliner: Chesnut
lipglass: Explicit
lipstick: Icon


----------



## KJam (Sep 8, 2005)

I jumped into MAC products and almost drowned - first purchase was a lot of 20+ pigment samples. Then a full size water based mixing medium. Then parrot e/s. Champagne lifestyle on my gingerale budget! (haha)


----------



## user4 (Sep 8, 2005)

antiqued and humid e/s... love them both!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 8, 2005)

e/s: Pink Freeze
Mascara:n/a
liner:Teddy Eye Khol
Pigment: Fairylight
Foundation:Hyper Real
Powder:Blot Powder
Blush: Margin
Lipliner: Spice
Lipglass: C-Thru
Lipstick:n/a
Misc.: Fix+, Brush Cleaner


----------



## tracie (Sep 8, 2005)

e/s: Sushi Flower
Mascara:n/a
liner: n/a
Pigment: Coco
Foundation: Studio Stick NC30, WAY too dark
Powder: NC 30 loose, also WAY too dark
Blush: n/a
Lipliner: n/a
Lipglass: Nymphette
Lipstick:n/a
Misc.: 242 and 212 brushes


----------



## shygirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Sketch eyeshadow & Studiofix powder


----------



## ilexica (Sep 8, 2005)

e/s: shale
mascara: zoom lash
liner: ola viola 
pigment: black
foundation: studio tech
powder: blot powder
blush: orchidsheen/roseland duo
lipliner: cherry
lipglass: nico
lipstick: MAC red


----------



## xiahe (Sep 10, 2005)

Parrot e/s


----------



## samtaro (Sep 10, 2005)

Lucky Green, Leisuretime and Belle Azure...I swapped away Belle Azure though.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 10, 2005)

I had gotten chestnut liner, smolder eyeliner, bronze and shroom eyeshadow and delish lipstick.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 10, 2005)

e/s: Sweetlust and Hipnotique (very first purchase)
liner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Pigment: Golden Olive (very first purchase)
Foundation: Studio Fix
Blush: Margin
Lipliner: Subculture
Lipglass: Precocious
Lipstick: Jest
Brush: 239 SH


----------



## Grace (Sep 10, 2005)

my very first product was Lychee Luxe lipglass


----------



## Nycutie182 (Sep 10, 2005)

On the same day:
Golden Olive Pigment & Cornflower (which I later exchanged for Kitschmas)
Kool CCB
Canton Candy paint


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jewel Blue e/s, Clear Brow Gel, and Brush Cleaner in one order.


----------



## yvannie (Sep 11, 2005)

Mine was lipglass: Prrr and eyeshadows: retrospeck and swimming.. They are still my favourites till now..


----------



## Patricia (Sep 11, 2005)

swimming


----------



## Incus (Sep 11, 2005)

mine were:
studio fix foundation C3 and studio finish concealer c25


----------



## Joke (Sep 11, 2005)

e/s: Krisp, it's DCed now
liner: Permaplum
pigment: Forest Green
lipstick: Capricious


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 11, 2005)

e/s: Mulch and Honesty
liner: Engraved
Pigment: Tan, Fuschia, Violet and Kitchmas
Foundation: Select SPF 15
Blush: Blushbaby
Lipliner: Spice
Lipglass: Flusterose
Lipstick: Hug Me
Brush: 190


----------



## Grace (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_swimming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hope you like it...i picked that up a few days ago, it's a really gorgeous color


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 12, 2005)

*e/s:* Paradisco & White Frost
*mascara:* Fiber Rich Lash
*liner:* Forever Green
*pigment:* Pigments/Glitters Holiday kit 2004
*foundation:* Studio Fix
*powder:* Select Sheer/Loose Powder 
*blush:* Margin
*lipliner:* Subculture
*lipglass:* Haute Chocolate (Yuck!)
*lipstick:* Lacquer Love-In (Yuck!)
*misc:* #192 brush


----------



## mymymai (Sep 12, 2005)

e/s: Glitz e/s
mascara: Fiber Lash
liner: Ola! Viola
pigment: Vanilla
foundation: 
powder: NW 20 pressed
blush: Margin
lipliner: Oak
lipglass: Nico
lipstick: Lust (old tube)
misc: #6 lashes


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 12, 2005)

*hehe*

golden olive pigment. thats what started the madness! <3


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Sep 13, 2005)

blush peaceful


----------



## badpenny (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I jumped into MAC products and almost drowned - first purchase was a lot of 20+ pigment samples. Then a full size water based mixing medium. Then parrot e/s. Champagne lifestyle on my gingerale budget! (haha)_

 
Too funny, this has been my experience also.  I think actually my first MAC purchase was the Nordstrom's exclusive warm palette with Kid & Cowgirl and Greensmoke, etc.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 14, 2005)

wisp e/s and bark e/s..back in 97!


----------



## katsey (Sep 14, 2005)

Tilt for work and 213 brush-still have the brush, not so much the shadow.


----------



## starlight502 (Sep 14, 2005)

Spite l/g  carbon e/s and brush #208 also got crystal e/s  back in '98


----------



## sweet8684girl (Sep 14, 2005)

mystery eye shadow and prr lipglass.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 14, 2005)

very first product was Velour e/s


----------



## Cruella (Sep 14, 2005)

I think my first was Rocker lipstick.  I saw it in a magazine and was immediately smitten.  That was over 5 years ago *cue shmaltzy music*


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 14, 2005)

Eyeshadows- Shroom and Swish
Studio Finish Concealer
Clear Lipglass 
MAC Lacquer-Tongue-in-Chic


----------



## lovejam (Sep 26, 2005)

First item I ever purchased from MAC? Twig lipstick, when I was 14 years old. That was 11 years ago. Time flies...


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Baby lipglass


----------



## Patricia (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Grace* 
_hope you like it...i picked that up a few days ago, it's a really gorgeous color_

 

yeah i do hehe i've had it for more than 2 years and love it!


----------



## libra14 (Sep 28, 2005)

dervish lip liner and clear lipglass. Bought these together 2 years ago. Although I rarely touch these now, I am certifiably Mac'd out. I continue to buy and love MAC products, just not so much these two.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 28, 2005)

Shale and nylon eye shadows many moon ago.  Then I was ill for a couple of years and didn't bother with make-up.  But I'm back to mac now.


----------



## Defiantsnow (Sep 28, 2005)

I was walking past the MAC counter and the sales staff were bored so they offered to do my  make-up for free.  This was my first introduction to MAC.  This is what I ended up with, that first day:

e/s - Mylar, Orb, Quarry and Plumage as a liner
foundation - NC20 - SPF 15
cover-up - NC20 - SPF 15
blush: Cheek
mascara: Navy
brush: 213

Since then I have bought so much stuff.


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 29, 2005)

Select foundation in NW20 and Select pressed powder in NW20. Soon after my friends bought me a gift voucher cos they knew I was eyeing off a lippie and i bought faux. Then came shroom eyeshadow not long after. I was very into a subtle natural look back then!


----------



## springy (Sep 29, 2005)

cyber lipstick


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 29, 2005)

My first MAC paroducts were a gift from a friend who worked in the MAC on 5th Ave in NYC (@ Henri Bendels)

It was Beaux lustreglass
Brushes 224, 259, and 231
Tinted lip conditioner in Gentle Coral
Eye shadows in Orange, Chrome Yellow, Bitter & Melton Mauve!

It was a sweet gift for Xmas!!


----------



## kittyredfern (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_First item I ever purchased from MAC? Twig lipstick, when I was 14 years old. That was 11 years ago. Time flies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my god, I'm scared..are you me?! Twig was my first ever MAC product and I bought it 11 years ago when I was 14!! If you bought it while on holiday in San Francisco, then I'll be really really scared! I still love the smell of the satin texture lippies


----------



## pinkrevolver (Sep 29, 2005)

sheesh it's quite embarassing my first EVER MAC pdt was a green color corrector cuz I had so much acne and redness back in 1995..gosh do they still have that thing now?


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

e/s naked lunch
e/s trax
nw15 select foundation sp15
the latex foundation application sponge..


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 6, 2005)

Grain & Saddle e/s
Spite Lipglass
Spice pencil
Prism blush
StudioFix C3
and a lippie which I used up but has been discontinued, very mauve-y beige :-(


----------



## Amber (Oct 6, 2005)

Bare Canvas paint
Graphito paint
Beauty Marked
Swimming
Sushi Flower

From my mom, last Christmas.


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Oct 6, 2005)

fiber rich mascara =)


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*Mine*

Studio Finish Powder in NC20


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 17, 2006)

*so which products began your obession?*

What were the first mac products you ever bought?

i bought melon pigment and lustreleaf e/s, and then went back 10 mins later to buy rose pigment


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_What were the first mac products you ever bought?

i bought melon pigment and lustreleaf e/s, and then went back 10 mins later to buy rose pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I don't remember what the first MAC thing I bought was..

I'm thinking it might have been when I got trax, odyssey and new years yves..
maybe not, it's been a few years. hahah.


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 17, 2006)

woodwinked, cranberry, shroom


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 17, 2006)

pigment sample off ebay.

I've been on a roll ever since.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 17, 2006)

My best friends sister used to work @ the MAC @ Henri Bendel on 5th Ave so I told her to just hook me up with some stuff...

When my package arrived in the mail there was in it:

quad with: Melton Mauve, Silly Goose, Chrome Yellow, and Orange

Beaux lustreglass

Lip Conditioners in Gentle Coral & Fuscia Fix

Brushs
224
259
219

and it only cost me $50!!!

and so it began


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 17, 2006)

i think it was folio lipstick and carbon eyeshadow. that was like when i was still in high school, and i didn't really get into collecting (read: obsessed) until 2003 i believe. lol.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, that's going back about 12 years, but my obsession began with studio fix powder and clear lipglass.  I only bought things once in while back then when I was a poor college student.  Now I am a permanent fixture at the mac counter.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 17, 2006)

woodwinked and eyelashes (can't remember the number but they are the half lashes)


----------



## panties (Mar 17, 2006)

melon + green pigment. . . that started my love affair with mac and with pigments in general back in early 2003 <3


----------



## vickyc123 (Mar 17, 2006)

Studio Fix in N1, back in 1995.


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2006)

in july, i bought mac for the first time. It was : black tied, beauty marked, humid and 239 brush. It changes my life!!!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 17, 2006)

Trax, Aquadisiac, and Pink Lemonade lipglass. Needless to say, I ended up selling them or giving them away down the road  Not my colours..


----------



## Sanne (Mar 17, 2006)

pink venus and sprout where my first MAC products ever
my obsession began when I found specktra!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 17, 2006)

I started with Amber Lights and Bitter 4 years ago!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 17, 2006)

The first products I bought were Sweet Lust, Hipnotique, and Golden Olive. Those didn't start my obsession, though. Fluidlines did


----------



## AGB (Mar 17, 2006)

nylon very first.. then a little later i bought parfait amour and living pink and oi oi oi and thats when i really started buying MAC


----------



## Shawna (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_pink venus and sprout where my first MAC products ever
my obsession began when I found specktra!!_

 

I think it is safe to say that everyone here really became obsessed when they found Specktra


----------



## kannan (Mar 17, 2006)

The first MAC i bought were the tailor made cool and warm eyes.


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 17, 2006)

Believe it or not - it was the Teddy eyeliner that hooked me. That was December 2005, since then I am there atleast once a week!  What I love, besides the quality products is the service!  Those girls helped me update my 80's look...( did I admit that )


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2006)

it alll started with spice lipliner! in the old silver casing no less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was the very 1st  mac item i bought! then about a year and a half ago, the obsession took over!!!


----------



## mclikewha (Mar 17, 2006)

Clear Lipglass, 
Isis Lipstick back in 1999  were my first purchase.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 17, 2006)

Flusterose Lipglass and Swish e/s...still my favorites!


----------



## panties (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mclikewha* 
_Clear Lipglass, 
Isis Lipstick back in 1999  were my first purchase._

 
now you're all about the pigments mc =x


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 17, 2006)

the first thing i ever bought was motif eyeshadow... not sure why i picked that color 

what got me totally hooked was the pigments. <3


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 17, 2006)

*My*

very first MAC item was Viva Glam IV lipstick. Twig and Spice lipliner then followed.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 17, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was a bit of haul:

Studio Finish Matte
Pressed Powder
Pro Lash
Malt, Sable, Vanilla, Juiced eyeshadows
Cheek blush
224, 252, 190, 136 brushes

I wasnt really into makeup back when i started using MAC.  I didnt start wearing makeup until I was 19, and that was on threat of my speech team coach, who said i didnt have any "polish."  I went to college in the middle of nowhere so I couldnt get to a department store easily to try things out, and everything at the drugstore broke my skin out or irritated my eyes.  During my first year of grad school, 2001, my city got a MAC counter, and I was all like I've heard of them from so and so magazines, movies, bands, I'll go see what all this hype is about.  I met a great MA, and he was just awesome at helping me find products that worked well with my sensitive skin, and showing me how to use makeup in general.  I just fell in love with the brand.


----------



## dcmo (Mar 17, 2006)

Amber Lights, Trax, Shimmermoss & Mulch e/s and been on a spree ever since haha


----------



## Koni (Mar 17, 2006)

three shadows and a lip glass from the color theory No. 9 collection. It was the collection MAC opened a counter with where I live.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 17, 2006)

Vanilla & Satin Taupe e/s, in the OLD twist pots.  That was quite a while ago...


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2006)

I got a makeover and she did the Pam Anderson Viva Glam look on me (yep, thats how new to MAC I am... aren't you horrified!). So, I bought:
Coppering eyeshadow, mangomix shadestick, expensive pink eyeshadow, viva glam v lipglass, margin blush, dipdown fluidline, and select tint TM (LMAO even my first trip was a haul!)


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 17, 2006)

My first purchase was in 2004. I got Smolder and Black Tied and loved them because all I cared about was drawing bold, black lines around my eyes lol.

Now .. wow. I have a mini Mac in my bathroom. I looooooooove color and rarely use those two anymore.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh Baby Lipglass, Clear lipglass, Cork lippencil.  But what started my "obsession" was Swish, Aquadisiac and Sushi Flower eyeshadows.


----------



## Christi239 (Mar 17, 2006)

At a CCO, I found vanilla and violet pigments.  The addiction grew quickly from there.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 17, 2006)

a girl i used to be friends with used to be a mac mua and she did my makeup one night a few years ago using nymphette and one my eyes she used fiction, print and vex.
i went to the mac counter as soon as we got back in town and bought all four of those products and have been addicted ever since.


----------



## dirtygirl (Mar 17, 2006)

Lustreglass in Lustrewhite, Pink Freeze e/s, Whim mineral e/s, a sample of mauvism paint because they were out of the tubes, ... crap i can't remember the other stuff.

i still use and love all of them... and wow has my collection EXPLODED.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  definite addict!


----------



## nakobear (Mar 18, 2006)

MAC Spite lipglass was one of my first purchases as well as studio fix...and the rest is history


----------



## Chelly (Mar 18, 2006)

i've always loved mac makeup but what seriously set off my psychotic obsession was Bright Fuschia pigment, Pink Vivid pigment, Kelly Green Pigment and Golden Lemon pigment which i bought in the vegas pro store in one shot. yea... it's been all down fcukin hill from there


----------



## mima (Mar 18, 2006)

my first mac m/u was circa 1998 i think, and it was studio fix and oh baby l/g. but i didn't really wear much m/u and kept replacing the oh baby l/g. then in 2003 i tried a different colour of l/g (pop mode). i also didn't understand/realize there were such things as limited edition items until the liza collection.


----------



## MacLover (Mar 18, 2006)

Vanilla Pigment, Del Rio l/s and Plum l/l.  This started my obsession for MAC!

*edited* I forgot I also bought prrr l/g.  I loved this lipgloss so much and I think this is really what got me hooked on MAC.

My Plum l/l Pencil is silver.  Remember when they use to make the pencils silver before they started making them black?  I forgot I had this l/l until I was going through some makeup bags one day and found it. LOL


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2006)

Juxt and Parfait Amour...and the MA who used them on me to convince me I could do bright colours was my saviour as well!  Now there is hardly a neutral eye to be seen on me....


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 18, 2006)

My first MAC products were Swish e/s and Electra e/s... and I still use them!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 18, 2006)

my first mac gloss was viva glam v, that was about a year ago.


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 18, 2006)

It's definetly gotta be the mac studio fix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and carbon e/s. those are the things i would not leave the house without


----------



## depecher (Mar 18, 2006)

I got into MAC back in August 2004. I got Whim and Little Madame, Permaplum, some awful peach blush (it went back), a bronzer, Untitled, Studio Fix, Pompadorable, Creme Brule lip tasti,  the 239, 217 and a big bronzer brush that went back a few days later. We ended up going back to the counter 5 minutes after we left to get Zoomlash. I went back an incredible amount of times on that vacation. LOL.

I detest the Whim and Little Madame eyeshadows, but I LOVE my MAC! I am totally and utterly obsessed. I only used the same 3 purple eyeshadows everyday before MAC. I now have over 50 eye shadows and a TON of pigments either in full jars or samples. I am now on my 4th palette as well. Oops!  My friend who got me hooked said I'd get into browns and greens. I doubted her at the time, but she was right.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 18, 2006)

My first item was Chai lipsick.. followed by a bunch of lippies. Hee! I'm definitely a lip person!


----------



## princessami (Mar 18, 2006)

A co-worker insisted I try her clear lipglass, she insisted it was the best gloss *ever*.  That was my first purchase, quickly followed by O l/s, Nico l/g and Studio Fix. The rest is history...


----------



## KJam (Mar 18, 2006)

Their powerpoint eyeliners and shadesticks were first for me. Metallic colors that didn't irritate my eyes, plus they last all day. Then a MA took the time to find the perfect foundation for me (NC15).

Then I found out about MUA and heard about a thing called pigments. In a year my samples turned into over 60 full jars. 

Then I found Specktra. That's how the eyeshadow addiction started. Then you need good brushes, right? Then I saw the MSFs on people. I had to have them all, and a lipglass addiction started too. 

I'm out of conrol!


----------



## glitterbomb (Mar 18, 2006)

Mulch e/s and C-Thru lipglass started off my obsession.  & they're still favorites!


----------



## luminious (Mar 18, 2006)

prrr l/g and mythology e/s


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 19, 2006)

my first mac product ever was some of the full coverage foundation, the really heavy stuff. my mom bought it for me almost 5 years ago because i needed it for a photoshoot i was doing.

besides that though, jewel blue e/s was the first thing i really bought and have since really gotten into collecting.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw the Christina Viva Glam Ad right before I had an event to go to and I thought it was perfect!!!  I bought Juxt eyeshadow, Chartreu paint, and viva glam IV lipstick and gloss.  I use them all the time and I still have them.  I say, "Viva MAC!"


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 19, 2006)

blueboy paint!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 19, 2006)

sushi flower and luna.....safe to say these two itmes weren't the best to start with but after that i learned what i really had to have....


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Mar 19, 2006)

heh beauty marked, back in my "serious" kiddie-goth days-i wore it in gigantic circles around my eyes, and it was like a dream come true-black, AND red in the same eyeshadow!
i should hope my technique's improved since then


----------



## ette (Mar 19, 2006)

florabundance lipgloss, spf 15 foundation, and the wipes. oh and bronze and all that glitters shadows.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pink Venus and tempting e/s


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 23, 2006)

Dewy Jube lipgelee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the rest goes down in history.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

my first mac purchase was in 2000 and it was clear lipglass. I stuck to lipglasses until december 05. My first eyeshadow was Blue Absinthe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## princess (Mar 23, 2006)

Lychee Luxe lipglass, in 2001. And that obsession will continue for a long long time to come.


----------



## Eilinoir (Mar 24, 2006)

I first got into MAC in the summer of 2003 when I passed by a MAC counter w/ my boyfriend and he bought me Trax, Hush, Surreal, Paradisco, and Shroom (suggested to me by an aloof MA).
Only a few months ago, maybe around late summer to the middle of Fall 2005 did I find myself keeping up w/ new releases and going into MAC stores more often. One reason was b/c Sephora didn't have the shade of green and gold e/s I was looking for (I found this in Sumptuous Olive and Gorgeous Gold, in addition to purchasing Beautiful Iris, Motif - returned, and Patina.) 

Also, online communities, with many FOTDs and tutorials to be admired everyday, had a major hand in jumpstarting the habit!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry all, merged with a much older thread on exactly the same thing.


----------



## RedBetty (Mar 24, 2006)

Studio fix and a brow set.  Forget what color though.  A dark red one.


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_ Champagne lifestyle on my gingerale budget! (haha)_

 

So true!

Mine was Electric Eel from a swap.  after that I went crazy.

I had access to MAC for years when I was younger, but I never went in because of the stereotype that they would be rude to young teenagers.  Now that I am older I keep kicking myself for not getting roped in earlier


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmm, well I bought a few pigment samples on LJ and eBay. I think the first one I tried was Golden Lemon. I effing LOVE that pigment so that's what encouraged me to buy more.

My first non-pigment product was 'Revealing' lipglass, which was totally the wrong colour for me so I sold it and bought a 'Chromaliving' chromeglass and 'Sea Me Shadestick'.

This is all in the last few weeks so I'm still on my first lot of products


----------



## katrina_chips (Mar 26, 2006)

Beaded e/s.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

select cover-up in NC20 and Lipgelée in Glosspitality


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 26, 2006)

Studio Fix
Squirt Lipglass


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

Bitter eyeshadow...such memories...


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

Macroviolet and Sweet Sage fluidlines
Moth Brown and Plum e/s

I ordered off Nordstrom.com.


----------



## tiff (Mar 26, 2006)

2 months ago bought my first Mac product which was Viva Glam V lipglass, yesterday bought my first eyeshadow which was Humid


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittyredfern* 
_Oh my god, I'm scared..are you me?! Twig was my first ever MAC product and I bought it 11 years ago when I was 14!! If you bought it while on holiday in San Francisco, then I'll be really really scared! I still love the smell of the satin texture lippies_

 
My first product was Russian Red lipstick.  Then followed by Twig,(which I went back to purchase the next day), about 11 years ago.  I wore Twig for ages.


----------



## KJam (Mar 26, 2006)

clear lipglass


----------



## sigwing (Mar 26, 2006)

I posted in here before, but I forgot my Fake and Aria eyeshadows, which were really great colors that got discontinued quite some time ago. *sigh*  They were that great dusty grape, greyish color, no frost...just great neutral shades.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh Baby Lipglass and StudioFix, of course!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 26, 2006)

e/s: bagatelle
mascara: 
liner: 
pigment: 
foundation: studio tech
powder: blot powder
blush: naked you?
lipliner: 
lipglass: bare fetish
lipstick:


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 26, 2006)

The first MAC product I ever bought was pink pearl and frozen white pigment at the same time.

Then I got green brown after that.

I stuck with only pigments for a long time and eventually tried other products later.


----------



## MACActress (Mar 26, 2006)

e/s: Parfait Amour
pigment: Tan
blush: Dollymix
lipglass: Clear, Followed by Love Nectar
lipstick: Viva Glam V
misc: Naked You & Petticoat were my first MSFs 

I don't even remember how I'd heard of MAC, but I just told my mom I had to go to get eyeshadow for a part of my Halloween costume, and after joining the LJ community and such, my collection has grown. =)


----------



## stripedphoenix (Mar 27, 2006)

Creme de Violet e/s


----------



## nines (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine was MAC Pressed Powder.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 27, 2006)

Yo,
Oh Baby Lipglass from 2003, it was a gift from a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LN


----------



## ellemarie (Mar 27, 2006)

Relay Race lipglass, Viva Glam IV lipstick, Girlie eye shadow.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2006)

e/s: plum pro
liner: ola viola
pigment: frost
foundation: hyper real violet fx
powder: studio fix n20
blush: kool creme colour base
lip liner: spice (the very first MAC product I ever bought!)
lipstick: tanarama
lip glass: gliterine


----------



## ramonesbrat (May 24, 2006)

Oh Baby lipglass!


----------



## lara (May 24, 2006)

Swish eyeshadow. It's still my favourite.


----------



## aurelhard (May 24, 2006)

Viva Glam lipstick and Bronze Shimmer lipstick (bought at the same time).


----------



## kathyjeanc (May 24, 2006)

Tealo Powerpoint


----------



## calliestar (May 24, 2006)

Well, my first trip to MAC I bought 3 eyeshadows, but I would have to consider Velvet Moss e/s my official first item because it was the one that I chose first.  I also got paradisco and coppering, but they were kind of afterthoughts...lol.


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

e/s: gleam..... For more than one year, it's the only mac item i had lol....


----------



## MAC Mel (May 25, 2006)

Oh Baby Lipglass =)


----------



## koolmnbv (May 25, 2006)

This was back in 1998 I bought 
Spice L/L 
Frou L/S
Clear lipglass 
and vanilla e/s 

throughout the years after that I added to my collection lil bits at a time...until OCT 2005 thats when I caught "the MAC flu" and I have had the disease ever since then and its getting progressively worse everyday. I am convinced it will one day take over my body and consume me


----------



## carol (May 25, 2006)

Golden Olive pigment.
And Shimpagne MSF (which I sold on eBay earlier this year and now want back).


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 25, 2006)

*Belle Azure e/s!!!* I got it last summer when a camp I was a counselor for went shopping in Charleston for one of our field trips...to be honest, the only reason I got it was b/c I dropped my ultimate favorite bright blue Caboodles e/s (still can't remember the name of it) and the Belle Azure seemed to be the closest match...I didn't even know it was LE or anything, I just thought "what the hell, I deserve a lil treat after dealing w/ these crazy-ass girls!" 

After that I didn't buy any more MAC for a while...I was like "why is everyone so obsessed w/ MAC??? It's sooooo expensive!!" Then I had to go and join MUA--and then worse--Specktra!! Hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I can't STOP buying MAC stuff!!! My m/u stash is slooooowly but surely being engulfed by MAC products! "Well paycheck...it's been nice spending you before I even get you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## MissKaylee* (May 25, 2006)

quarry !


----------



## mitziedoll (May 25, 2006)

My first eyeshadow was yogurt, my first lipglass was lovechild, my first lipstick was o


----------



## awrora (May 25, 2006)

My first MAC product was Peachstock lipstick.


----------



## bottleblack (May 25, 2006)

My first MAC product was Studio Finish concealer and I'm really surpised that I stuck with MAC after that experience - it was way too heavy and thick and accented lines on my at-the-time 20 year old skin. I thought it was me and was distraught.  I hung on for the eyeshadows (Sweet Lust totally converted me) and later discovered Select Moisturecover for my concealing needs!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2006)

Root CCB


----------



## mac_goddess (May 25, 2006)

oh lordy, that was four years ago, i can barely remember last week sometimes

i do know that i went in for a makeover for a formal, and i got freckletone lipstick and old gold pigment, along with c-thru lipglass and studiomix


----------



## sarzio (May 25, 2006)

Gracious Me, Stars 'n rockets and creme de violet


----------



## n_j_t (May 26, 2006)

Chai lipglass was the very first thing I bought


----------



## firefly (May 26, 2006)

Eye shadow: Say Yeah!
Lipglass: Nymphette


----------



## beautymarked79 (May 26, 2006)

my loving aunt introduced me to mac about 3 yrs ago and gave me a gift box which contained:
e/s:gleam, honeylust, era
l/s:twig, spirit,faux
l/g:chai,lust


----------



## pinkiestarlet (May 26, 2006)

Pro-preferred White foundation, one of the best I have used!


----------



## MacVirgin (May 26, 2006)

So some guy i used to work with is now mac mua in rotterdam. He was always telling me to come and check mac out. So after 2 years i finally did and fell in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This is what i bought that day, so yes these are all my first ever mac items ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Studio FiX fluid
Select cover up
Blushcreme Posey
Brush 190
Brush 242
Brushcleaner
Eye shadow Pink Venus
(Almost forgot this one)


From that day a kind of walk by on my lunchbreak to gosh over everything. In the same week i went back for this: 
Lustreglass flashmode and
316 brush

I also draged 3 of my co workers to mac and they are now a little mac-crazy to lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Edit:
Forgot to say: i started collecting on my birthday may 16th


----------



## sincola (May 26, 2006)

the first products I bought were:

Shroom, nylon, satin taupe, tempting and retrospeck e/s
Dewy Jube lipgelee
VGV l/s


----------



## lindabear (May 27, 2006)

e/s: all that glitters
mascara: fibre lash
liner: fluild line blacktrack
pigment:
foundation: 
powder: select sheer pressed
blush: margin 
lipliner: whirl
lipglass: squirt  
lipstick:
brush: 190 foundation


----------



## amy_forster (May 28, 2006)

Ooooh, now you're asking! I think it was at duty free at manchester airport and it was a shimmersand shade stick and an e/s. I think it was tempting! I can't believe that little purchase has made me an addict!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 28, 2006)

My VERY first purchase was probably Oh Baby lipglass.

After that amber lights, cranberry,and sketch eyeshadows.


----------



## princess (May 28, 2006)

Lychee Luxe lipglass. And that started my love affair with MAC.


----------



## laa_cat (May 28, 2006)

e/s: Crsytal (my first MAC e/s and this got me totally hooked)
mascara: NA 
liner: Can't remember lol
pigment: Melon
foundation: NA 
powder: I think it's MAC Blot
blush: Coygirl
lipliner: Subculture
lipglass: Cultured
lipstick: Hug Me
misc: MAC 266


----------



## Ereticka (May 28, 2006)

My first MAC products were Coppering, Rule and Gorgeous Gold. The MA used those colors on me and I loved it, been hooked ever since...


----------



## Jessica (May 28, 2006)

Liza AM Quad and pinch o' peach


----------



## petalpusher (May 29, 2006)

Pink Couture shadestick and then I went back a few days later to get Lucky Jade shadestick.  Since then, I've spent more money than I care to admit.


----------



## Shavwi (May 29, 2006)

I think it was Cosmo lipstick back in 2000! I bought a few things after that and then kinda forgot about MAC until this January, when my complete obsesssion began


----------



## bambieyez06 (May 29, 2006)

My First Mac Product was Pink Freeze Eyeshadow back in 2001...
I remember wearing that up to my eyebrows, then I learned how to apply makeup! You can imagine my yearbook pictures!!


----------



## kaysd99 (May 29, 2006)

My first Mac product was C-Thru lipglass


----------



## ch3rlyn (May 29, 2006)

mine will be studio fix try on pacs in 2004 from my mum..


----------



## clairelfhs02 (May 29, 2006)

The first MAC product I ever bought was a tube of Gleam lipstick and that was at least 5-6 yrs. ago and I've always rebought it because it just looks good on me. For those that haven't tried this color, Gleam is a slightly frost taupe color.


----------



## bebs (May 29, 2006)

3 full sized pigments, coco, provence and deckchair =)


----------



## slvrlips (May 29, 2006)

My very first MAC products were freedom and Marichesh (sp) lipsticks in 1991. I was 13 years old and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 29, 2006)

Pink Pearl and Frozen White pigments (bought at the same time) because I had already had pigments for many years in those colors and wanted to get some more.

Then I got Green Brown pigment next after that.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

e/s: Humid
mascara: Pro lash
liner: Minted
pigment: White frost
foundation: Hyper real NC40
powder: Select pressed.... took it back!!
blush: Dolly Mix
lipliner: Dont use
lipglass: Crystal Beach
lipstick: FleshPot


----------



## geeko (May 30, 2006)

my very first mac stuff was 3 eyeshadows

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ceyeshadow.jpg


----------



## crystrill (May 30, 2006)

I bought these on the first day... nocturnelle eyeshadow, studio fix, and a lip liner (can't remember the name right now and too lazy to look).


----------



## Pascal (May 30, 2006)

a studio fix foundation stick and powder, were my first purchase. My very first eye shadow was from the Belle Azure collection. I bought Lucky Green, I was in London at the time too, how exciting.


----------



## ColdNovember (May 31, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was clear lipglass in 1999 when I was in the 8th grade.


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 31, 2006)

MAC Clear lipglass

then a fetish lipstick shortly after in my christmas stocking...

my obsession began then... hehe


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 31, 2006)

MAC Icon lipstick way back when the lipstick tube was kinda squarish


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

my mom got me belle azure e/s, liesuretime e/s and juxt e/s for my birthday when i was 16...almost 2 years ago. i didn't really gt in to MAC until a few months ago though. i bought bubbles l/s and oystergirl l/g for my senior portraits and i loved them. later i got garden l/g and lovedust l/s and that's when it really started haha!


----------



## cyens (May 31, 2006)

shimmersoufflé.... sigh

mulch eyeshadow or crystal... cant remember... bought on ebay...

the first thing ever  bought at the counter is cranberry eye shadow


----------



## PigmentJunkie (May 31, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was about 2 months ago, and it was an e/s in Dovefeather. 

I've since purchased... 

Full Size pigments in: 

Lovely Lily (my favorite so far!) from eBay
Gold Dusk (from eBay - I was too late in getting to the counter for this one)
Softwash Grey
Chocolate Brown
Vanilla
Golden Olive (gave away, color didn't work for me) 

Lots of pigment samples on eBay too.


----------



## ladycandy (May 31, 2006)

Lustreglass in Flusterrose!


----------



## JMKess (Jun 1, 2006)

Electric Eel E/S and C-Thru L/G in March 2001!


----------



## lackofcolor (Jun 1, 2006)

First MAC product was Rose pigment


----------



## miss_spam (Jun 3, 2006)

my very first mac item was the fuchsia pigment that my boyfriend bought me! i first got a sample of a mac pigment from a friend on MUA and then i got addicted =]


----------



## LinzBelle (Jun 4, 2006)

eye shadow - Corduroy w/ a tapered brush....when I was 17 i think.
eyeliner - tarnish
lip - varneesh
cheek - pink swoon


----------



## cno64 (Jun 5, 2006)

My first MAC product was "Frankly Scarlet" blush, because I "needed" a red blush, and it seemed like nooobody else offered one.
I loved FS, and then it was Lipglass, then Pigments, then powder shadows, then more blushes, then Longwears, then lipsticks, then a few more blushes, then a few more lipsticks, and I'm on the verge of trying the CCBs.
If you are unable to detect a logical buying pattern in the above, you're very observant!
Is there a cure for this?
I sure hope NOT!


----------



## EccentricAngel (Jun 6, 2006)

Black Tied e/s and Freshwater and Blue Memory l/g


----------



## mybeautifulface (Jun 6, 2006)

e/s: Goldmine
mascara: Prolash
liner: Smolder
pigment: Vanilla
foundation: Studio Tech 
powder: Studio Fix
blush: Sincere 
lipliner: Stripdown
lipglass: C-thru
lipstick: Jubilee
misc: brush clutch


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

Eyeshadow: Expensive Pink, Sprout, Vanilla
Pigment: Vanilla, Gold Dusk
Lipstick: Gleam and X-pose
Liner: Delphic


----------



## girlzippy (Jun 6, 2006)

It was either Plastique l/s or Motif e/s. I honestly can't remmember it was in like 1996 I think. Too far back for me. Frost pigment could have been too...


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jun 7, 2006)

taupe lipstick - ha!  My first eyeshadow was Crystal.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2006)

e/s: -
mascara: fibre rich(all black)
liner: eye kohl phone number
pigment: blue brown
foundation: studio tech
powder: blot
blush: sweet william
lipliner: -
lipglass: lipgelée Glosspitality
lipstick: -


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2006)

e/s: -
mascara: fibre rich(all black)
liner: eye kohl phone number
pigment: blue brown
foundation: studio tech
powder: blot
blush: sweet william
lipliner: -
lipglass: lipgelée Glosspitality
lipstick: -


----------



## jennystalin (Jun 7, 2006)

e/s: retrospeck/sable
mascara: zoom lash
liner: smolder
pigment: Pink Bronze
foundation: Hyper real NC300
powder: Studio Finish Pressed
blush: Dame
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: Heartthrob
lipstick: Ramblin' Rose
CCB: Pearl
brush: 224


----------



## ralenth (Jun 7, 2006)

I was given a jar of Fairylite, but my first purchase was Naked Lunch. I've since expanded to less "safe" colors and am completely addicted.


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Jun 7, 2006)

My sister gave me her Studio Fix and I made sure to check out a MAC counter the next chance I got (months later)  It's hard to remember everything I got, but I do remember getting another studio fix, cork, espresso, heavenly bliss, Eden Rocks l/s (not sure if that is the shade) and a lipglass.


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 7, 2006)

I think: Lazy green e/s and Pink Freeze n/p.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 8, 2006)

I cant remember whether it was Contrast e/s or Revealing lipglass


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine was Swimming and Juxt e/s I believe^^


----------



## xoxo_brittany (Jun 8, 2006)

hmmm...aquadisiac eyeshadow, so there jade eyeliner, and clear lipglass


----------



## hollhaha (Jun 9, 2006)

*MAC love at first sight*

I was on my honeymoon. I went to my first MAC store. I know he's the right guy because he never complained that I wanted to shop on our honeymoon. I bought Sequin l/s, Oh Baby l/g, and Kloreen nail polish. I then went back to the hotel and proceeded to paint my toes while catching some sun  with my hubbie by the pool. Good Times. 6 years later  still love Sequin.:


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Jun 10, 2006)

e/s: Romp
mascara: Fibre Rich Lash
liner: Teddy eye kohl
pigment: --
foundation: Studio Fix
powder: Blot Powder
blush: Plum Foolery
lipliner: --
lipglass: Luminary lustreglass
lipstick: --
misc: Fix +


----------



## LaJoi (Jun 10, 2006)

My first MAC purchases were Studio Fix in NC50 and Oh Baby lipglass. I was kind of young, too. I remember really trying to find a good foundation to help conceal dark spots on my face. Today, I still have my Studio Fix in my traincase, but I use the Tech more often when I work.


----------



## divaster (Jun 10, 2006)

I think my first was a Cocktail lipglass.


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_I think: Lazy green e/s and Pink Freeze n/p._

 
My first MAC product was Lazy Green e/s too!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 11, 2006)

Trax, Patina, Romp and Amberlights. Plus some concealor. NW45

Obviously with these few colors the only makeup I had..I looked a complete mess.


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

My first was Electra e/s, I was a teenager and I wanted silver eyes. I still have it, I dropped it years ago and shattered the pan but I can't throw it away.


----------



## jackien (Jun 12, 2006)

Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jun 12, 2006)

My very first MAC product would be the Tailormade Cool Eye Palette and Tailormade brush set (the one with the 239 brush). Those two started my MAC addiction.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 12, 2006)

My very 1st MAC product was a l/s in Paramount. I got it when I was 12 or 13 years old. It looked great back then, but for some reason I can't pull it off anymore. Go figure... hahahaha!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 13, 2006)

what a great thread!

seems like so long ago..little did i know what would become of me that first day at the mac pro counter in cleveland ohio...

Dervish liner with Lovechild glass

sigh...


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

I bought an e/s... Ricepaper, which I still reach for at times...


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

Icon Eyes eye kohl


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

Overgrown E/S


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jun 14, 2006)

e/s: Pink Venus & Vex
mascara: Fibrerich
liner: Blitz & Glitz f/l
pigment: Fairylite
powder: Blot Pressed
blush: Plum Foolery
lipliner: Hodgepodge
lipglass: Nymphette
lipstick:  Sophisto, Coconutty & Siren


----------



## laurachicken (Jun 15, 2006)

I bid good bye to the *gasp* Clinique line with the holiday 2001 eye palette, which is still lovely and has the following shades: Nylon, Era, Vex, Club, Shale and Embark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still use it often!


----------



## queen89087 (Jun 15, 2006)

e/s: Brown Down
mascara: Fibrerich
liner: liquid eye liner (black)
pigment: ----
powder: ----
blush: Lillicent
lipliner: ----
lipglass: Prrr
lipstick: ----

MAC is delightful.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 15, 2006)

OMG...I think it was Aura l/s and Cork l/l (back when the pencils were silver)


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I think it is safe to say that everyone here really became obsessed when they found Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
now i think of it, that counts for me too


----------



## Devon (Sep 6, 2006)

My very first MAC product was a Lustreglass in Star nova.
I'm only an apprentice


----------



## girlstar (Sep 6, 2006)

My aunt took me to MAC in Toronto for my first time ever about 8 years ago. I spent about $80 (which to me at the time, was a lot for makeup) and I got:

Studio Finish Matte in NC20
Studio Finish Concealer in NC20
Jest eyeshadow
Angel blush
Prrr lipglass


----------



## CincyFan (Sep 6, 2006)

My first purchase was in the middle of June this year.  A friend took me to a MAC counter for the first time.  I bought Era & Sable e/s and a 217 brush.

Reading here has caused me to seriously expand my MAC items since then and drain my bank account.


----------



## lolachick (Sep 6, 2006)

My first mac products were Pink Opal and Lovely Lily pigments.  Definitely ignited the horrible mac-collecting monster that is me now.


----------



## theend (Sep 7, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was Face and Body foundation.


----------



## semarie (Sep 7, 2006)

lipstick: 3d 
lipliner: spice
lipglass: bliss me
blush: prism
e/s: mythology
studiofix C3
liner: dipdown fluidline
first pigments: coco and provence


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 7, 2006)

A Cyber lipstick and Digit/Bitter shadows back in 1996.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 9, 2006)

e/s: bronze
mascara: fibre rich lash
liner: blacktrack fluidline
pigment: melon
foundation: n/a
powder: light blot powder
blush: pink swoon
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: clear
lipstick: bombshell


----------



## carinapieries (Sep 9, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was mythology eyeshadow and lovechild lipglass.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 9, 2006)

Oooohhh.....long time ago. My first purchase if I remember correctly, was when the Diana Ross collection came out. I bought Diana eyes 2 quad and Sunny Boy l/g. I think I also got my first Oh Baby l/g and clear lipglass as well. Unfortunately, it was about 3 years later that I rediscovered it and became the obsessed MAC addict that I am now.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 14, 2006)

Swish eyeshadow, and then nothing for about five years, with the exception of a Lady Danger lipstick.  Now I can't seem to resist.


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 14, 2006)

A friend of mine in 1999 gave me a tube of clear lipglass.  I bought Relay Race lipglass shortly after that.


----------



## anuy (Sep 14, 2006)

e/s: honesty (i was dissapointed because i wanted something like mulch)
 mascara: fibre riche... i love to this day
 liner: smolder... i will never use kohls because they're too smudgey!
 pigment: teal
 foundation: studio fix
 powder: ^
 blush: style.. i love it!!
 lipliner: cork
 lipglass: viva glam v (go aids fund! yeah!)
 lipstick: viva glam v
 misc: bare canvas paint!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Sep 14, 2006)

Lipglass:Entice
Lipstick:Lovelorn
Eyeshadowarfait Amour
Foundation: Studio White Pro Preferred
Eyeliner:Lilacky
Pigment: Lovely Lily
MSF: Petticoat
Bronzer Stick : Honalulu
Blusher : Frame
Brush :224#


----------



## Ascella (Sep 14, 2006)

Eyeshadows Juxt and Moon's reflection


----------



## Risser (Sep 15, 2006)

e/s: Retrospeck
mascara: Zoom lash
liner: Silverstroke,  Blitz & Glitz 
pigment: Gold dusk
foundation: Hyper Real SPF15
powder: n/a
blush: Foolish me
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: Poetique
lipstick: Cherish


----------



## Emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2006)

my first mac items were parfait amour and goldmine eyeshadow.


----------



## macluver (Sep 16, 2006)

My first MAC  product was a gift, Honesty eye shadow. My first actual purchase was Prrr and Explicit Lip Glasses.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 16, 2006)

Slick CCB and Riot eyeshadow


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2006)

I think mine was Nymphette lipgloss a few years ago.


----------



## shooting star (Sep 17, 2006)

My first ever MAC product was Studio Fix in NC40.


----------



## whitn3yly (Oct 14, 2006)

MAC Studio Fix in C6 and MAC Lipglass in Prrr


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 16, 2006)

The first MAC thing I had was Shade fluidline. Then Waveline, then a trip to Bath for a makeover and lots of nice things....

Been hooked ever since, and I am a complete addict.


----------



## xtinemelanie (Oct 16, 2006)

Amberlights e/s - it was a gift from a friend and it totally sparked from there.

Then I got peachykeen as my first mac blush.


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Oct 16, 2006)

O l/s, chestnut l/l, rebel l/s, currant l/l and studio fix powder


----------



## captodometer (Oct 16, 2006)

Studio Fix compact in NC50


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 16, 2006)

i bought all the following on the same day but i cant remember all of them:
amber lights
sumptuous olive
honesty
black tied
carbon
sable
sushi flower 
trax

foundation: select spf in nc 37 haha...totally too dark for me
nc 35 stick concealer
medium dark blot
kelly green, rose, and bei-jing shadestick
zoomblack
boot black
blacktrack and waveline
engraved, hyacinth, the off-white eye kohl, minted, handforged
delish, frou
nymphette, c-thru, instant gold, garden
stripdown...

ther emust be more i dont remember!!!!! i was poor after that day


----------



## Carmell (Oct 16, 2006)

Ummm....

Girlie E/S - not crazy about at all
Stilife - Paint.  Love it!!
2004 Holiday Pallette Gem Eyes -- I still have this and love it sooooo much.

But what really got me hooked was the Belle Azure line from summer 2005.  I bought Goldbit E/S and Expensive L/S .  That did me in.  Now I spend all my $$$$ at the counters and it has gotten so out of hand.  But I have to say the last couple of lines I found very very boring.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Umm...I think it was Nylon, Black Tied, and Honey Lust e/s.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Oct 16, 2006)

e/s: I made a quad and it had; Honeylust, Gleam, Sumptious Olive, and Greensmoke.
mascara: Pro Longlash in Pitch Black
liner: Smolder
pigment: Pink Bronze
foundation: NA
powder: NA
blush: NA
lipliner: NA
lipglass: Love Nectar
lipstick: NA


----------



## zombie_candy (Oct 16, 2006)

Lip Laquer in Varneesh
Lip pencil in Spice
Eyeshadows: Goldmine and Amberlights


----------



## redambition (Oct 18, 2006)

my first mac purchases were:

194 concealer brush
266 small angled brush
select moisturecover in NW15 (impulse buy)

now i have much, much more.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 18, 2006)

Umm it's not that long ago (maybe a year and it was)

Blacktrack Fluidline
Slicked Pink Lipgelee
187 brush
and Carbon e/s!!!


----------



## bpumpkin (Oct 18, 2006)

Think it was Studio Fix compact... I liked it a lot. Or it could have been a lipglass that I actually didn't like very much at all, mostly because of the icky vanilla scent. This was like 8 years ago or whatever though... wasn't big on mac then or anything.


----------



## macluver (Oct 18, 2006)

Honesty eyeshadow


----------



## labwom (Oct 19, 2006)

Shock-O-Late Lipgloss. I wish I could find another one!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 19, 2006)

I first discovered MAC in a cosmetics shop in Paris and bought Teal pigment, Zazoom lipglass and For the Boys glitter liner.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Oct 19, 2006)

My very first purchases were the eyeshadows Elite and Aquadisiac


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

I stopped in at a counter and bought a bunch of stuff at once.

Select SPF 15 Foundation NC15 (the only foundation I've ever had that actually matches my skin tone perfectly)
Prep + Prime face
Expensive Pink and Trax eyeshadows
Blacktrack Fluidline
#190, #217 and #266 brushes
Brush cleaner
Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow! This is a tough one!
It has to be over 10 years ago, I think it was a Studio Fix Compact in 
N5 !!!! Before they changed the numbering system. 
Or it could have been Nico and Purr Lipglasses..


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 21, 2006)

just got first piece today :]


 
in smoked eyes 
LOVE ITTTTTTTTTT !!


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HayleyVengeance* 

 
_just got first piece today :]


 
in smoked eyes 
LOVE ITTTTTTTTTT !!_

 
Congratultions!


----------



## jeannette (Oct 21, 2006)

Pink Opal Pigment!


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 22, 2006)

Flashmode Lustreglass!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 29, 2006)

Oyster Girl lipglass & Prrr Lipglass .... since then its been all downhill, where I have to have everything.


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 4, 2006)

it was 1984, before you could buy it in stores and it was the fore-runner to what is now Twig lipstick.

and i STILL wear it!


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 4, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was a clear lipglass.


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Nov 4, 2006)

parfait amor!  And it was the first shadow i hit pan on too.  i love it!


----------



## oddinary (Nov 5, 2006)

My first swapped item (so basically my first) was Greenhouse Lipglass, haha. Then, I went into the counter and bought Blossom Up/Rose Hip Blush duo.

Hmmm, I like LE!


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 5, 2006)

mine was probably shimmermoss or bronze eyeshadow.


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 5, 2006)

My first things were Shade and Waveline fluidlines, I bought them on ebay. 

Then I went to Bath and bought:

Studio Fix compact
Chrome Yellow e/s
Humid e/s
Bitter e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Shadowy Lady e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
2x 213 brushes
224 brush
228 brush
266 brush
Blacktrack fluidline
Prep + Prime Skin
Prep + Prime Eye

Cost me a pretty penny... but I have never looked back.. my collection has grown and grown...


----------



## sharyn (Nov 6, 2006)

Iridescent Loose Powder Silver Dusk - in Berlin at the KaDeWe

I remember the MA was very nice and actually treatet me like a normal customer and not like the confused little brat I was at the time. I was used to be ignored by MAs of other companies cause I assume I just didnt look like the "avarage" customer to them, with purple hair and dressed all in black, but the MAC artists were always very nice and helpfull.:nod: 

I feel kinda... old... now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 6, 2006)

I started using MAC in early 2001...
MAC lipglass in Pink Poodle
MAC lipstick in a hot pink shade, forgot the name..may have even been called Pink Poodle as well.
MAC eyeshadow in Shale
MAC eyeshadow in Coquette
MAC eyeshadow in a yellowish shade. I forgot the name of it and it was ugly so I sold it on ebay...it is now discontinued.


----------



## Midgard (Nov 6, 2006)

Shroom and Cork e/s.


----------



## Tash (Nov 6, 2006)

Coco pigment I believe.  Or else some random eyeshadow.


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 10, 2006)

swimming e/s
gorgeous gold e/s 
and electric eel e/s


----------



## Podacarpis (Nov 10, 2006)

_Holiday Palette 2004:Crystal_


----------



## mAra (Nov 11, 2006)

Holidazzle Coral 7 eyes and 7 lips, clear lipglass, matt murphy pouch, and i forget which mascara

got it as a gifts from bf and this jumpstarted my mac phenomena


----------



## xyu (Dec 19, 2006)

wonderstruck l/g

the cap broke after a year >.<"


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 20, 2006)

Fast Response eye cream


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 22, 2006)

Velveteen lipstick


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 24, 2006)

Nymphette l/g...dangerlously obsessed since then


----------



## franimal (Dec 24, 2006)

it was either ruby woo lipstick or melody eyeshadow


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know if I can remember that far back.  LOL.  But I'm pretty sure my first MAC was two lippies...Photo and Fetish and a Chestnut liner.


----------



## Pocahontas1979 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've discovered Mac two months ago and my first products were 
black tied e/s
white frost e/s
foundation select sfp 15
prep + prime eye
Now i've bought others products and i love them all very much


----------



## Chopy (Dec 26, 2006)

Romp e/s


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 26, 2006)

My first purchase from mac was verushka and russian red lipstick. Matte lipstick was really hot at the time!


----------



## Jeniwren (Dec 26, 2006)

My first MAC purchases were bought ten years ago (Eek! - i'm only 26 now).  I bought Spice lip liner and Digit eyeshadow in the old screwtop container.  All at the MAC store in Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## Chrissie (Dec 28, 2006)

Chili, Marrakesh and Chelsea Lipsticks. Circa 1990.


----------



## Chrissie (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_My first purchase from mac was verushka and russian red lipstick. Matte lipstick was really hot at the time!_

 
Early 90s?


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

I started off with MAC pigment samples subtle, softwash grey, and sunnydaze. First full size product was Naked You MSF.


----------



## iamxaviera (Dec 29, 2006)

Honeylust e/s I hate that shadow!


----------



## Sprout (Dec 30, 2006)

I think it was Satin Taupe e/s, but we're going back to 1999 here.  At least.


----------



## KAIA (Dec 30, 2006)

E/S = beauty marked & cranberry
EYE LINER = smolder
LIPSTICK = SUSHI FLOWER
BLUSH = peachykeen
BLUSHCREME= sweet william
PLUSHGLASS= big kiss
LIPGLASS = underage
LIPGELEE = jellybabe
LUSTREGLASS = garden
LIPLINER = lure
CREMESTICK LIP LINER = sublime culture
FOUNDATION/ POWDER = studio fix nc35
BRUSH= 266
FLUIDLINE=BLACKTRACK
PIGMENT= sunpepper & shimmertime

WOW!!! I STILL REMEMBER...... I LOVE M.A.C


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 30, 2006)

cant remember what I first swapped for..think it was Trax (dont even have it anymore) but I bought Garden and Love Nectar Lustreglasses and Prismique e/s.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 1, 2007)

My firsts were Nymphette l/g, Violet piggie, Studio Fix in NC20 and Improper Copper CCB.


----------



## stephbunny (Jan 2, 2007)

spice lipliner, baby!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 2, 2007)

a quad with electric eel, jewel blue, felt blue and swimming in it. hehe. i was addicted before i bought my first item.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jan 2, 2007)

i became addicted after buying these products. i dragged for halloween and i was really impressed at the quality of MAC and now i get new MAC items every week.
*2 studio sticks
*conealer
*sheer/pressed powder
*cherry lipliner
*MAC red lipstick
*Flashmoder lustre glass


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 2, 2007)

Enchantress lipglass; I bought it on a whim whilst Christmas shopping a few years ago but I didn't get into M.A.C. 'til a couple months ago though heh.


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tan pigment, I love the color of it.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 2, 2007)

My very first purchase was last year off a gift card from Xmas. I got nw15 moisture blend foundation, viva glam lipgloss and cubic blush. After that came the Sweetie cake collection and I was offically hooked.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Jan 2, 2007)

Clear lipglass (like in the old tube) yeeeeeears ago. I just rememver everyone was obsessed with this stuff, so I got it too. Man, I must have been in middle school still!


----------



## amoona (Jan 2, 2007)

Mulch, folie, motif and hush ccb ... it was like a year and a half ago ... awww!


----------



## miss_amy (Jan 2, 2007)

Forever Green liner. It was love at first sight !


----------



## Caderas (Jan 3, 2007)

Sushi Flower, i needed a perfect pink shadow.


----------



## babelicious (Jan 3, 2007)

StudioFix Fluid!! my SO actually introduces MAC to me!!!


----------



## sigwing (Jan 3, 2007)

I just read in Color Stories that the Sultress quad with the new icon collection this month has Fake and Aria...2 of the very first eyeshadows I bought & then they quickly were discontinued and disappeared!  I'm going to get at least one of these quads!!!  I was so surprised & happy to see that!

Great colors, both kinda reminded me of a sort of dusty grape colored t-shirt I used to have.


----------



## deadlakes (Jan 3, 2007)

My first MAC products were Jewel Blue e/s and Varneesh lip lacquer. The jewel blue e/s was the first color to really jump out at me from the e/s stand!


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

i only started collecting less than 3 months soooooo the first thing i got was the 15 Pro Pan Palette


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 23, 2007)

Snowgirl lipglass,then Studio Fix powder foundation,seems so long ago.


----------



## mochacino (Jan 24, 2007)

a lipglass (can't remember the shade though)


----------



## Cruzpop (Jan 24, 2007)

Prrr lipglass.


----------



## miztgral (Jan 25, 2007)

I got my first MAC item last week. Select sheer pressed powder, coverup and a blush (pinch o peach) from swap.


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 25, 2007)

My first MAC item was the bronzer in Golden. I got it last summer.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 25, 2007)

the stuff from perverted pearl

the quad and the um eyeliner and later Ionic l/s from ebay.

I still have them all and that was several years ago


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jan 25, 2007)

Malt, Quarry and Blackberry shadows, Cosmo lipstick


----------



## ozeantraum (Jan 26, 2007)

eyeshadows!
since then, got addicted by MAC


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oil control lotion


----------



## Jillipede (Jan 27, 2007)

Early Bloomer l/g
Contrast e/s
Embark e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Brule e/s


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 3, 2007)

Frou in like 6th grade lol...and O was big then too.  We had no sense of color back then we just like it and wore it regardless of our skin tone.


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 4, 2007)

Studio Tech
Studio Fix powder
Parfait amour (I needed it to represent for spirit days)
l/g in Lovechild


----------



## cherryice (Feb 5, 2007)

Humid shadow
Bark shadow (I think that was the name)
Jungle Juice lipstick

That was years ago - I remember seeing the products advertised in InStyle and we hadn't even gotten a MAC counter yet!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Feb 5, 2007)

mythology e/s
swimming e/s
gleam e/s
freshwater e/s


----------



## nausea (Mar 23, 2007)

very first purchase
select foundation
blot powder
strobe cream
gloss
182 brush


----------



## eulchen (Mar 23, 2007)

juxt eyeshadow
in living pink eyeshadow


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 23, 2007)

Blacktrack fluidline and the 208 brush...Oct. 2006  I believe.


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 23, 2007)

Boot Black liquid eye liner and Ruby Woo lipstick were my first purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 23, 2007)

blacktrack fluidline and stars n rockets e/s


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought my first products a think 5 years ago, i was on vacations (at that time in my city i can't got MAC products)... and when i saw the collections i fell in love with everythig... lol...

i bought 3 e/s: corduroy, shale & fiction...

3 years ago i moved to a bigger city and since then i started in form my mac collection...


----------



## Hilly (Mar 24, 2007)

Shimmermint S/S and Teddy Eyeliner


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 24, 2007)

chai lipglass
stone lip liner


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 25, 2007)

era e/s im finally hitting the tin on that one lol got it a few yrs ago


----------



## f1rewater (Mar 25, 2007)

Wedge e/s. It remained my only MAC item for *years* until i joined Specktra.


----------



## pixi (Mar 27, 2007)

probably a pigment sample....no idea what, probably a blue...

i remember buying canary yellow and electric eel in the milan pro store at the start too.


----------



## goink (Mar 27, 2007)

Studio Fix. The shade that the MA chose was 2 shades too dark. Not a good look. I never finished it.


----------



## Agnes79 (Mar 27, 2007)

brill e/s, greensmoke e/s, prrr l/g, pink couture s/s and politely pink l/s


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 27, 2007)

Amber lights given to me by my aunt.Can u believe she didn't want it!!I gladly took it off her hands lol!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 27, 2007)

e/s: *Pompus blue*
mascara: Mascara X
liner: Technakohl liner
pigment: n/a
foundation: studio fix fluid
powder: sheer select
blush: n/a
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: Viva glam VI
lipstick: Brick o la


----------



## angie (Mar 27, 2007)

very first MAC product? the blot in dark, during the previous summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (still owned)

P.S: sorry if I have a strange english, i'm french and I try to do my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thx


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 29, 2007)

Isis lipstick and Stone lipliner in 2001.
Most recent purshase is Twinks e/s


----------



## bad_doll (Mar 29, 2007)

Electric Eel e/s


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 29, 2007)

Carbon e/s and and angled liner brush


----------



## GothicGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Purple Haze and Satellite Dreams e/s. Both of them are still favorites, specially Purple Haze.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 29, 2007)

MAC Full Coverage Foundation in C40 eight years ago in 1999!!! I used to breakout horrendously and finally gave in to quality makeup to cover up my zits and scarring. D/S brands just didn't cut it! I was shocked to have to pay $26 for it at the time, but it was well worth it. It covered well and lasted a really long time. From then on, my love affair with MAC began.


----------



## wildesigns (Mar 29, 2007)

I think it was either Desire Lipglass or a Pigment. It's been a while.


----------



## Eowyn (Mar 31, 2007)

My VERY first attempt to make a purchase was a trip to the MAC store to buy a violet, pink pearl and frost pigments (since I saw someone wearing kitschmas, and I wanted to re-create it, as I ADORE purples). I was 6 months pregnant at the time.

THe SA was SO rude, and told me that Pink Pearl was for professionals only, and I was very obviously NOT a professional, and perhaps I should go hit up a makeup counter down at Foley's (now Macy's). So I decided to run up to a Nordstroms where I usually bought cosmetics, and ran into ANOTHER rude SA!!! (since Nordies didn't have pigments at the time...I didn't know that though. heh)

So I called MAC up and complained, and they sent me those 3 pigments for FREE. So, those were my very first MAC products. I was completly shocked that they did that, I about passed out on the phone when the CS lady was like "give me your address hun, and I'll send those right out to you!" I was like, oh, let me go get my credit card! She then explained it was going to be gratis, since the service recieved was horrid. I went into MAC a week later and specifically asked for the OTHER lady there, and spent about $150 on whatever. 

Yeah, so it was pigments, and I've been hooked ever since!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, back in 1991:

Taupe eye pencil, lipstick and blush/shadow in the large container.
 I still use Taupe pencil for eyes and lips, it's the best!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 1, 2007)

Select SPF 15 or my "sushi flower" eyeshadow.


----------



## danabird (Apr 1, 2007)

prr lipglass in like 6th grade because i read that paris hilton loved it. haha


----------



## saralicious (Apr 20, 2007)

Ramblin' rose lipstick!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

wow.. amazing story.. my first purchase was ... juxt and guacamole..eye shadow


----------



## styrch (Apr 20, 2007)

I hadn't even heard of Mac until my Bellydance teacher said that's where she got her glitter eyeliner (mercuric). So I went to the local counter looking for the glitter eyeliner and of course they didn't have any because it was late November and they had sold out fast. 

I let the MA play with my face anyway.  She use Expensive Pink and a few other shadows on me to bring out my blue eyes. Then I asked her for "Fun Lips" and she said "I know just the thing! You'll think I'm crazy but I sell this combo every time I try it on someone." She came back and marked my lips all up with Bugundy l/l and topped it off with Pink Lemonade l/g and then smoothed clear lipglass all over that. It looks AMAZING!

So I walked away with my first haul: Expensive Pink, Naked Lunch, Pink Lemonade, Clear, and Burgundy l/l.

I was hooked. I went back a week later... I was hooked!


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 22, 2007)

I was in lubbock with my best friend and her husband.  Her G'parents had never met her husband and she wanted them to meet him.  I went with them because I started a long distance relationship with her best guy friend that lives there.  One day we got bored and went to the mall.  I had heard of MAC before, but had not purchased any products.  We went into dillards and right there inside the entrance was the MAC counter.  At the time I was really into purple makeup and found a LE lipstick that was silvery purple
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Lust, and walked out with my first MAC purchase ever!  I got so many compliments on it that I had to have more MAC makeup!  Next was e/s's and the addiction was ON!!!:woohoo:
I know that lipstick was LE, but does anyone remember what line it was from?


----------



## Edie (Apr 23, 2007)

Knight Devine E/S + 217 blending brush = I wanted to die at the cost of the brush as my most expensive brush to that date was around AUS$10 spending double was just ludacris! Alas 3 months later I was buying a AUS$80 #182 brush...sigh.....I love specktra


----------



## karinaf (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a bunch of brush sets holiday 2005.  that started the madness!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

My first MAC product was either freckletone or high tea l/s.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 24, 2007)

My first MAC products were era e/s, honesty e/s and 217 blending brush..its been love ever since


----------



## me_jelly (Apr 25, 2007)

My very first MAC product was a lipglass in spite...oh so very very long ago, when I was still a bratty tween lol


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

first MAC purchase: at a counter in Belfast - Beauty Marked eyeshadow and "Irridescently" shadebender.... maybe about 2003?

I loved the shadow but it broke on me within a couple of weeks, and the shadebender was totally mis-sold to me as an eye gloss by the consultant at the store (it's really a lip product) - I'd intended wearing the two together to do a smoky eye with gloss/sheen, but it just didn't work out that way - I just got a smeary burgundy mess. I didn't really persevere with the brand after that, only returned to it a couple of years later after three seperate things conspired to convince me that MAC was better than my initial impressions had suggested:-

1. A MA friend gave me a gift of a mini pot of one of the MAC glitters (don't know what the name was, but it was kinda dark pinky red and is all used up now) - she may have decanted it from a bigger pot or something - and a co-ordinating lipglass (vividtone violet) and I really liked both products

2. I heard that MAC did a gel eyeliner which was WAY cheaper than the one I'd been using (Bobbi Brown) and came in lots more colours

3. I saw a picture of an Electric Eel FOTD on a LJ makeup community and thought, WOAH, I *NEED* that turquoise!!!

So I toddled up to my local counter and this time, got instantly and properly hooked, lol!


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow this was back in 1993 but I so remember this day clearly....

I bought a studio fix powder and a concealer pot.  I was hooked on Clinque superdouble face powder at the time until I found MAC.


----------



## Blush (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't remember exactly, but I think it was the clear lipgloss


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

My first purchase was
Fluidline in blacktrack 
Viva Glam V Lipglass

I thought I had died and gone to heaven because the fluidline worked so well. My goal is to own every color now!


----------



## suzy_ (Apr 29, 2007)

my first mac products were eyeshadow!! 

swimming & humid... quite a pair if i do say so myself! =D


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it was Trax and Vex eye shadow (I saw them on a classmate and wanted them) followed by Oh Baby lip glass and Chestnut lip pencil.


----------



## DaisyPie (May 2, 2007)

My first MAC purchases were all in one big go as I'd heard so many good things about the brand:
- Eyebrow Shader (blonde)
- Eyebrow Brush (208 )
- Eyebrow Gel (Clear)
- Paint (Bare Canvas)
- Eyeshadow (All That Glitters, Sweet Lust and Sable)


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

*So there Jade Eye Liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Envious (May 2, 2007)

My first purchase was a lipstick, a kind of pinkish nude in color (I can't recall it now, as I was thirteen at the time, haha) and studio fix powder.


----------



## courters (May 2, 2007)

Girlie and Star Violet e/s.

My sister had become obsessed with MAC and all her stuff looked so awesome, I just had to try it out.


----------



## surfdiva (May 2, 2007)

Paramount lipstick and Mahogany lip liner in college! It was the mid-nineties, and I wore this every day. I'd get it all over my biology books when I fell asleep on them in the library, ha ha ha!


----------



## capellanadea (May 2, 2007)

Amberlights, Black Tied and Tempting e/s
Format blush
all on the same day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## missy29 (May 2, 2007)

It was either ...
Chromeglass in Technobeet
or Sheer Select pressed powder NW20


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

I do not know exactly, but I think it was Select Sheer Pressed Powder


----------



## yeahwrite (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm....that was a looong time ago but I'm pretty sure it was:

Sable e/s
Shroom e/s
Teddy e/k
Sophisto l/s

I know I bought a 219 brush on that very first visit 'cos I still think it's the coolest brush ever. If I could only keep 1 brush the 219 would still be it for me!


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

Verve lipstick when I was 13 so that must have been 1995.


----------



## minerva (May 5, 2007)

rayothon l/g from the cco :O

my first mac purchase from the actual store was knights divine e/s and vapour e/s


----------



## missgingerlee (May 6, 2007)

I got some Nico lipglass a million years ago. I worked with a girl who loved it and I played with all her MAC for a while before I finally took the plunge and bought some of my own.


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 6, 2007)

quarry


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 6, 2007)

back in 1995 Club e/s


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

I believe my first purchase ever was clear lipglass, explicit l/g, ricepaper e/s, sketch e/s, and corduroy e/s....I've bought a couple of ricepapers since then...couldn't live without that e/s!


----------



## JillBug (May 8, 2007)

i got concealer, some powder, clear lipglass, and woodwinked eye shadow. 

and now, 2 years later, i have about 70 eyeshadows and about 30 lipsticks/lipglosses!


i am ADDICTED to mac!


----------



## purplkaret (May 8, 2007)

my first were 2 of the 3 chromezone quads. my bf hated my only eyeliner look so he got them for me


----------



## missmacqtr (May 8, 2007)

Studio fix NC30


----------



## Spatzchen (May 8, 2007)

Hm... Fluidline Blacktrack. Germany, Düsseldorf, August 2006.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (May 9, 2007)

Mine was agate from the adorn collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember going back to the store to get a second pot and being so dissapointed when they told me it was LE.  I was crushed...haha.


----------



## xiahe (May 9, 2007)

parrot e/s


----------



## courters (May 14, 2007)

Girlie and Star Violet e/s about two years ago.


----------



## StphVal (May 14, 2007)

Steamy e/s


----------



## ritchieramone (May 15, 2007)

I don't remember which was my *very* first, but it would be one of the following ...

Cyber l/s (I've never worn it outside the house - it looks horrible on me!)
Cream Colour Base in Luna 
(Original) Blue pigment (Another unused purchase. Oh well)
Blot Powder in Light, which I've continued to buy ever since


----------



## noangel (May 17, 2007)

Not sure if it was Blue Peep Fluidline 
or 
Rose, Lovely Lily, Kitchmas, Teal and Goldenaire Pigment samples


----------



## GemmaAntonia (May 17, 2007)

All e/s: Steamy, Tilt, Gleam, Mythology, Cranberry 
Bought them all at once.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 17, 2007)

Woodwinked, Shroom, Mulch, Retrospeck e/s

all at once ... cant go wrong with neutrals ^^


----------



## rose4421 (May 17, 2007)

Vanilla, Quarry, and Brun eyeshadows. This was back...wow, in 1995.


----------



## shertz1981 (May 17, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix
Powder: NA
Blush: NA (never owned a MAC blush)
E/s: Corduroy
Paint: Magrittes
L/s: Dubonnet
L/l: Spice
L/g: Pink Lemonade
MSF: Shimpagne


----------



## hb21 (May 17, 2007)

I've only recently got into MAC. Mine was Beige-ing shadestick in October last year.


----------



## iluvmac (May 17, 2007)

Moistureblend Foundation, Eyeshadow Trax, Powerpoint in Bordeauxline, blush Melba. It was love at first sight, and now I'm dangerously addicted!!


----------



## Piaqua (May 17, 2007)

I got a makeover when I bought my first items so there were quite a few. VGV lipgloss, Studio Tech, Blot Powder, Goldmine and Humid. I might be forgetting something though.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 17, 2007)

~~Studio Tech Foundation (NC 45)
    Retrospeck e/s
    Spice l/l 
    Pro Longlash Mascara
    Oh Baby l/g


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

My first MAC product was Shroom e/s


----------



## im_a_princess (May 22, 2007)

mine was at a macys, oyster girl lipglass, spice lip pencil, and mythology e/s


----------



## liv (May 22, 2007)

Studio Fix
Fix+ Spray
Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 22, 2007)

My first purchase was Freshwater e/s and Dame In A Dress lipgelee.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 22, 2007)

Studio Fix NW45
Jellybabe Lipjellie
honeylust e/s
Zoomlash mascara (black)


----------



## *Dani* (May 22, 2007)

aquadisiac and parfait amour eyeshadows


----------



## starangel2383 (May 22, 2007)

tilt e/s
parfait amour e/s
cranberry e/s
silver e/s
quad


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 22, 2007)

Electric Eel eyeshadow. It was at the MAC counter in NYC Macy's. I wanted Black Tied, but my mother had already secretly bought a NARS sparkly black for Christmas. =P


----------



## AppleDiva (May 23, 2007)

I bought Chintz l/s @ the MAC store in Burlington, MA in 2000.  I was not into all of the MAC products until January 2005.  I could kick myself for missing all the good Limited Editions.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 25, 2007)

Studio Fix NW 20
Courting Rose lipglass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zoomblack


----------



## corngrl2 (May 25, 2007)

Lovechild lipglass


----------



## Conner (May 27, 2007)

My first product was the Patternmaker Cool Eyes Palette, still love it.


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 31, 2007)

My first one was e/s surreal, it fit´s great to my eyes


----------



## janelovesyou (May 31, 2007)

My first items were actually sent to my by MAC because I sent them an email telling them that whenever I went into the store no one helped me. So they sent me Clear lipglass and Chestnut lip pencil


----------



## TIERAsta (May 31, 2007)

my first mac products were gleam e/s and oyster girl l/g


----------



## JGmac (May 31, 2007)

My firsts were Bronze e/s and Spirited l/g.  My poor wallet had no idea what it was in for...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Jun 1, 2007)

Studio Fix NW 25 <- My skin was lighter several yrs ago. I'm NW 30/35 now!
Gingerly powder blush


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Charged Water Skin Hydrating Mist in Revitalizing Energy


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 2, 2007)

e/s: honeylust
mascara: zoomlash i think
liner: stubborn brown
pigment: entrmauve
foundation: mskin finish 
powder: NA
blush: margin 
lipliner: softwood
lipglass: oh baby... my very first l/g and i fell in love with mac! 
lipstick: holiday set 2005 i think
misc: nail polish coral suite


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGmac* 

 
_My firsts were Bronze e/s and Spirited l/g. My poor wallet had no idea what it was in for..._


----------



## Shanti (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 

 
_
Lipglass: Nico (purple l/g with glitter *sigh* a 15 year old's dream lol)_

 
Haha actually my first-ever product was Nico l/g, and I was 15 at the time. =P
I bought it because of the name 8) but I gave it away a long time ago. =/


----------



## cha_reeza (Jun 7, 2007)

my first ones were MAC Studiofix in NC30 and lipglass in Lychee Luxe


----------



## Misty (Jun 9, 2007)

Blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmamax* 

 
_Verve lipstick when I was 13 so that must have been 1995._

 

Verve lipstick was my first MAC product, too. I think I got it around 1997 or so.

Then for some reason it took me quite awhile (2004) to get more MAC. I was at a conference in Dallas and had some extra time to go shopping. A wonderful MA helped me pick out Bare Canvas paint, Cranberry and Sketch eyeshadows, and Foxy Lady eye kohl. I LOVE Cranberry but never would have picked it out for myself. So...a big THANK YOU to the MA who helped me out back then (a very nice man at the Nordstrom at North Park mall in Dallas)!


----------



## Jools (Jun 11, 2007)

My very first Mac item was the plushglass 'pretty plush'


----------



## Tomatina (Jun 11, 2007)

it was the MAC studio fix powder+foundation


----------



## suijuris (Jun 12, 2007)

In 2003 (a relative latecomer) I bought Style blush and Powerhouse lipstick at the same time.  I ran out of Style ages ago but I still have, wear and love Powerhouse!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIZZYFRUFRU* 

 
_the first items i purchased were oh baby lipglass w/a chestnut pencil. fell in love from the first purchase._

 
how funny, that was a part of my first purchase too!

in addition to that, i also got an nc65 studio fix, bronze e/s, amber lights e/s, fetish l/s, ebony e/l, and black mac pro lash.


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 13, 2007)

since im a junior newbie....humid was my first mac product...


----------



## *_* (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robin* 

 
_Verve lipstick was my first MAC product, too. I think I got it around 1997 or so.

Then for some reason it took me quite awhile (2004) to get more MAC. I was at a conference in Dallas and had some extra time to go shopping. A wonderful MA helped me pick out Bare Canvas paint, Cranberry and Sketch eyeshadows, and Foxy Lady eye kohl. I LOVE Cranberry but never would have picked it out for myself. So...a big THANK YOU to the MA who helped me out back then (a very nice man at the Nordstrom at North Park mall in Dallas)!_

 
Wow !!! So that was probably the "in" lip color at that time!?
Verve was my first MAC purchase too!
Got it in 1998 at a Mac counter somewhere in Singapore (don't remember!).


----------



## kathryn27 (Jul 6, 2007)

e/s: Trax, Shroom
mascara: n/a
liner: Prunella Kohl
pigment: Vanilla
foundation: Studiofix C15
powder: Blot Light
blush: Style
lipliner: Spice
lipglass: Prrrr
lipstick: Gliss


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 6, 2007)

After visiting the store for like a million times and gawking at all the pretty colours, I finally sucked it up and bought some. Ah, the memories  <3

Anyway, my first MAC purchase was Electric Eel and Melton Mauve. And like many have said, I've been hooked ever since!!


----------



## Sjohanna85 (Jul 6, 2007)

Studio Tech NC44!!!! Fell in love with the foundation ... but now its to dark for my skin..so i need a new color match..


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 6, 2007)

My very first MAC purchase was Viva Glam I lipstick with 80% lip pencil. The only reason I bought it that day was because I had my makeup done for a holiday party and I wanted the same color lipstick to freshing up with through out the evening. I would say that the Strange Hybrid collection was was drew me into the whole obsession with MAC.


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 8, 2007)

My first MAC item...hmm
A lot of pigment samples from ebay xD

and as far as a first actual MAC haul:
foundation: studio fix.
bronzer: medium dark msf natural
e/s: humid, deep truth
#187 <333333333


----------



## rollergirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Refined Golden Bronzer - still haven't finished it and that was over 2 years ago!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmmm.. a few eyeshadows.. Lustre leaf, freshwater, stars n rockets and parfait amour.. and also the blue fluidline.


----------



## s_prev (Jul 8, 2007)

my first purchase together was Studio Fix NC15, and seedy pearl e/s

that day i got my makeup done after one of the mac artists gave me a foundation sample to try over the weekend, and i fell in love


----------



## sweetza (Jul 10, 2007)

Wuss Lipstick and Spice Lipliner (1st purchase at MAC ever). 

Since then I had went through approximately four tubes of Wuss and it was the color I wore every single day for 2 years. The thought of having 20 different lipsticks and 20 different glosses like I have now would have been unbelievable to me back then, I thought Wuss was the absolute ONLY COLOR that "looked good" on me.


----------



## trip75 (Jul 10, 2007)

*e/s big T and carbon*
*and fluidline blacktrack*
*Got them about a month ago. I hope to get much more!!*


----------



## Smilla (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought my first MAC products waaay back in 1999. "O" lipstick and an eyeshadow that was a medium greyish purple colour that shined pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the shade of e/s was called, but it was ugly.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 10, 2007)

C7 Studiofix Foundation 1996


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 10, 2007)

Shroom e/s was my first about 4 years ago.  Addicted ever since.


----------



## redjellybeans (Jul 11, 2007)

First purchase was a lip pallette. I thought it was the most beautiful thing. I only used it a few times as I didn't want to wreck it. It was so beautiful - Still is


----------



## gitts (Jul 12, 2007)

My first MAC makeup item was the Refined Deeper Bronze bronzing powder back in 1994.  I move on with Icon l/s and Chestnut l/l later that year.


----------



## labwom (Jul 13, 2007)

Mine was Shock-o-late lipgloss. Years ago. I still have it! It's almost done lol


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 13, 2007)

espresso  e/s and  medium dark blot powder.  boring, i know.  i started off slow


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 14, 2007)

my first purchase was hotscotch lipstick, mythology, gleam, and jest e/s and entice lipglass.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 15, 2007)

Swish e/s and Nico l/g, then Fleur Power blush and Honey Lust e/s.


----------



## MissBone (Jul 16, 2007)

shimmermoss eyeshadow!!


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jul 16, 2007)

Sinnamon l/g. I still love it!


----------



## malialoke (Jul 17, 2007)

Mancatcher and Sea Myth e/s and Studio Fix powder.  I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Lovinya02 (Jul 17, 2007)

Surreal Eyeshadow and a 239


----------



## VioletB (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine was c-thru lipglass.  I saw it in a magazine when I was like 16 or 17. Been hooked ever since.:cartwheel:


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

Um....Amber Lights e/s, Cranberry e/s, Lashes #7, and Oh Baby l/g.


----------



## starr (Jul 17, 2007)

mine's fairly recent, it's pucker tendertone


----------



## dressedtokill (Jul 17, 2007)

electric eel


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

My first purchase turned into a huge haul! I wanted to throw out all my drugstore makeup and go with MAC... so my first purchase was 
Studio Fix Foundation: N5
Bronzing Powder: Refined Golden
Select Cover up: NW25
Eye shading brush: #239
Blending brush: #224
Shader brush: # 242
Small angle brush: #266
Fluidline eyeliner: Blacktrack
Powerpoint eye pencil: Engraved
Zoom las mascara: Zoomblack
Eye shadow cream color base: Fawntastic
Eye Shadow:  Patina
Eye Shadow:  Shroom
Eye Shadow:  Tempting
Eye Shadow: Club
Pencil Sharpener
100 count Wipes
Fast Response eye cream
Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15
Gently off eye & lip makeup remover
Lip Liner is Spice
Lipstick in Shitaki 

I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 17, 2007)

Quad Palette with:

Electric Eel
Swimming
Parfait Amour

My $.99 palette had broke and I wanted more!


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 17, 2007)

Tempting e/s
Cranberry e/s
Beauty Mark e/s
Beaded e/s

Oh Baby Lipglass
Chestnut Lip Liner

Hushabye Blush
Zoom Mascara
Smolder Eye Kohl

Holiday Brush Set


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 17, 2007)

i got it pretty recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fluidline in blacktrack!

it's been the PERFECT eyeliner I've ever had so far


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 18, 2007)

I got Contrast and Sketch and they came in those pots with the twist top instead of the flip cap. I still have them btw only b/c of the containers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been a MAC fiend ever since...


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 18, 2007)

Select Tint SPF 15 in NC20
Jest e/s
Pink Venus e/s
Nehru e/s

I was 13 and had just tried Clinique but wanted something "cooler" that my mom didn't wear. Although she paid for the mu, duh, and really liked how natural it looked.


----------



## user46 (Jul 19, 2007)

an e/s. can't remember which one though. i thinkkk goldmine


----------



## kk-skinny (Jul 19, 2007)

i didnt buy it, it was an e/s from my mother, it was a dark blue, i'm thinking it was either nehru, deep truth, or contrast. one of them, i used it as shadow and/or liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was GORGEOUS. then i got some strange eye infection and i had to throw it all out, along with all of my other makeup. :/ it was saddening, it was a gorgeous color.


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 20, 2007)

I was tried and stressed and hurrying to work and I needed a cover up for my horrible break out. So, I vivisted a mac counter near my work and was pushed into getting a select cover up that was two shades too dark. I kept it for three years and recentley gave it to my friend and it suits her skin perfectly. 

I didn't buy anything for a long time after that but last week I bought a cute studio finish concealer, a studio tech foundation and a the best lipstick I've had in years - Viva Glam VI.

My lovely friend has given my  about 10 samples of her pigments so I've got a nice beginers collection now.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jul 20, 2007)

My first purchase was an online order from "The Canada store" in year 2000/2001. This was long before maccosmetics.com existed and MAC was not available in my country yet. I got (unseen) Twig l/s, Spice l/l, Vanilla e/s, Full coverage foundation and Studio fix IIRC... Have been hooked since


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 20, 2007)

My first purchase started out with a little bit of everything...

Studio Fix in NC 37
Blot Powder in NC 35
Bronzer in Refined Golden
CCB in Pearl
Honeylust e/s
Tempting e/s
Contrast e/s
Tilt e/s
Spice l/l
Oh Baby (i think) l/g

I should have known to quit then, but I kept going back for more. Within two weeks I went back and bought CCB in Shell, Humid e/s, Juxt e/s, and Sable e/s.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure tbh. I think it was Shroom e/s, Untitled Paint and Teddy e/k though


----------



## noturavgurl (Jul 20, 2007)

MAC e/s honesty. i love it.


----------



## calypso82 (Jul 21, 2007)

Trax and Club E/S from Belfast. That may have been a big mistake to buy them because now I'm addicted


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 22, 2007)

phone number eye kohl


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 22, 2007)

My first MAC purchase was earlier this year and then I got hooked into trying other stuff afterwards. Mine was the Barbie collection. I don't remember which item because I ended up with the whole collection.


----------



## lilpikachu (Jul 26, 2007)

My first MAC purchase was just last week! I bought a Royal Wink Fluidline


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm... the ooold blue and green pigments, Popmode lipglass when it first came out and black nail varnish


----------



## LadyD (Jul 26, 2007)

Colour Scheme quads, I forget the numbers, I think 2 & 3...green & pink themed.


----------



## Jenneh (Jul 26, 2007)

My first purchases were MAC Powerpoint in Engraved and Bountiful Brown, MAC Blushcreme in Pleasureful, MAC Eyeshadow in Expensive Pink (VP) and Retrospeck (L), MAC Select Cover-up in NW15, MAC Select Pressed Powder in NC20, and MAC Cream Color Base in Improper Copper.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 29, 2007)

Accent Red Pigment was my first.


----------



## pahblov (Jul 29, 2007)

Ramoneo Glitz Gloss and Light Green Eye Pencil


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 29, 2007)

Media lipstick


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

My first Mac product was Studio Fix foundation.  I still love it!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

my first purchase was the big sized carbon and the 266 liner brush..so long ago, i wish they still made the bigger shadows!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

Phloof, nylon and tempting eyeshadows.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 31, 2007)

It was Fairylite Pigment. 
I bought that last month - and until now i have bought 33 pieces (some are still on the way to me) .. only eye products (using besides MF for face and cheap lipglosses). *lalallaa*


----------



## maple_us (Jul 31, 2007)

dont have a lot of mac stuff. 
Blacktrack and a brush 206 i think


----------



## MACmanic (Aug 2, 2007)

My very first MAC product was Black Tied and I bought it years ago. I still haven't finished it. My collection has grown a fair bit since then.


----------



## evababbie (Aug 3, 2007)

Prrr was my first and I still love it.


----------



## paopao (Aug 3, 2007)

Select SPF 15 Foundation. And since then...I've bought lipsticks, glosses, blushes, shadows... and made my mum an addict too


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 3, 2007)

Form eyeshadow
C-Thru lipglass


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 3, 2007)

My very first MAC product was a gift from a friend, Electric Eel E/S. I still have it, and I adore it. Even if it's problematic to work with at times...


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 3, 2007)

New York Apple lipstick a couple of years ago.I wanted it for years, then asked it for my birthday (had absoluteley no money at that time, fortunateley my financed are better now,and so is my MAC collection..)


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 3, 2007)

studio fix fluid nc20
melba blush
all that glitters
select sheer pressed
graphblack technakohl liner
zoomlash

these were all a christmas present from my honie <3


----------



## xcoco (Aug 3, 2007)

e/s: Fade
 mascara: Pro Lash 
 liner: Smolder eye khol 
 pigment: Vanilla
 foundation: 
 powder: Select Sheer Pressed
 blush: Well Dressed
 lipliner:  
 lipglass: C-thru
 lipstick:


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Bare canvas paint.


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

my first was e/s, rice paper!! still love it!


----------



## Turquoise917 (Aug 10, 2007)

The first MAC product I've tried was Studio Fix Powder in NC35

The first MAC product I bought with my own money: MAC Black Face Brush Set


----------



## macaddict_xo (Aug 10, 2007)

My first MAC purchase consisted of Frost pigment, Snowgirl lipglass, the xmas brush set... & Nehru eyeshadow... Honestly it was love at first site!!


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 10, 2007)

I just made my first purchase...
Goldmine Eyeshadow
Electra Eyeshadow
Honey Lust Eyeshadow 
Blacktrack Fluidline
217 Brush

I LOVE the fluidline, I can't wait to get more & I kissed my 217 brush this morning, I thought I'd never be able to blend my eyeshadows!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 10, 2007)

eye shadow in a Grey color.  I still have it somewhere.  Boy, their stuff lasts forever.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 11, 2007)

I got my make up done so I bought beige-ing shade stick, spirit lipstick, and nice buzz plushglass.


----------



## xxluverxx (Aug 12, 2007)

e/s in Swimming
luvs the green =)


----------



## gleamster1 (Aug 12, 2007)

My first Mac product was my favoritre spice lipliner.  My first lipsticks were Chelsea and X-S. These were the beginning of my addiction 14 years ago now!


----------



## tiffybear01 (Aug 12, 2007)

my very first mac product was mascara x after that I was in love


----------



## Violet* (Aug 12, 2007)

My first MAC product was the studio fix powder foundation which I have stopped using a very long time ago.


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 12, 2007)

e/s: flashtrack & knight divine
 mascara: zoomlash
 liner: rosemary & thyme
 pigment: vanilla
 foundation: face & body 
 powder: select pressed
 blush: peachtwist 
 lipliner: ---
 lipglass: clear 
 lipstick: up the amp
 misc: ---


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2007)

first MAC product: 
2 e/s, Stars N Rockets and Honey Lust---then I fell in love with their e/s!!!


----------



## danabird (Aug 13, 2007)

e/s: bitter
mascara: prolash
liner: light as air
pigment: violet & cornflower
foundation: NA 
powder: NA
blush: ice ipp 
lipliner: redd
lipglass: prr 
lipstick: florabundi
misc:


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Studio Fix Powder NC30
Black Track Fluidline
Carbon Eyeshadow
266 Brush


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 16, 2007)

It was my purchase...

Shimma Paint
Bordrouix Hues Quad
Zoom Lash in Black
Black Tied


----------



## lil.white.lie (Aug 16, 2007)

My very first MAC products were Juxt e/s, Mulch e/s and Ricepaper e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My Ricepaper broke recently, I was so sad. It's the only one I've ever used enough to hit the bottom of the pan. I'm gonna buy another one some time soon, for sure!


----------



## Jnnlis (Aug 16, 2007)

desire lipgloss was my very firsty mac product...probably around 1997


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 19, 2007)

3 eyeshadows : HUMID, JUXT and BRONZE


----------



## Johnny Wal (Aug 19, 2007)

the first product i got was zoomlash mascara. but a friend gave it to me as a gift
the first product i BOUGHT myself was chrome yellow. lol, always been for the bright colors


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 20, 2007)

My first product was Amber Lights eyeshadow. I bought it with another colour for a formal event... I don't have the other colour anymore but I still have Amber Lights


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 21, 2007)

my very first mac product was mac paint in cotton candy
then i got 2 barbie loves mac lipsticks in real doll, sweet n single
just recently bought eyeshadows in pink venus, pink freeze, pink source
Lipsticks i just got were out to shock and pervette
Lipglasses are 2 3D glass in lightswitch and touchpoint, chromeglass in chromaliving and pink lemonade 
2 pigments are helium and kitchmas


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 21, 2007)

Prep + prime skin was my very first MAC product.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Aug 22, 2007)

I think mine was from when I was in high school in 1996- I bought Studio Fix Powder, Sketch E/S and Diva L/S.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 22, 2007)

i think it was  a tinted lip conditioner pot


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 22, 2007)

My love affair with MAC began with Amberlights, Steamy, and Hotscotch. I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## pinkular (Sep 3, 2007)

Its been many many years but the first MAC items I recall buying (off ebay cuz there were no MAC counters near me at the time) were Nico lipglass, Spanish Fly lipstick and a bright neon yellow-green e/s pan- i think it was bitter. Quickly got rid of the e/s cuz it was not my color but I used up both lippies and repurchased them one time. Thus began my MACollecting...


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 3, 2007)

the first MAC i ever got was a gift i received, a palette of amber lights, retrospeck, steamy, and bronze. i actually still have it, except i broke my bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i should replace that... anyway, the first products i purchased i can't remember, i think swish, sweet lust, and probably wonderstruck lustreglass


----------



## lovejt* (Sep 3, 2007)

My first MAC product was the paint for an eyeshadow base and eyebrow finisher =)


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 4, 2007)

My first purchase was the fabulush CCB... and I've been in love with it ever since!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 4, 2007)

e/s: Sublime Culture paint..does this count? all my e/s have been gifts haha
mascara: Zoomlash but it was free when i got my makeup done..yes, i was shocked.
liner: Rosemary + Thyme
pigment: none yet
foundation: none..i used to use the one my mom bought (we're almost identical) and hated it..it turned me orange. and was orange in the bottle. and exploded in my cabinet.
powder: Blot Powder
blush: Well Dressed
lipliner: Pink Treat cremestick
lipglass: Oyster Girl
lipstick: Pink Freeze..ah the joys of 7th grade!
misc: hmm..pencil sharpeners!


----------



## .k. (Sep 7, 2007)

love at first sight! i bought studiofix! i was poor back then and that exhausted my birthday money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but ima working girl now so every payday is MAC dAY!!!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

Fabulush CCB... and I still adore it to this day!


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, let's see....

e/s - satellite dreams
e/s - beautiful iris
e/s - swift
e/s - satin taupe
e/s - jest
e/s - carbon

That was only two months ago and it's grown A LOT since then.... Do they make a 12-step program for M.A.C. addictions??


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 7, 2007)

Myfirst products were Oh Baby Lipglass with the Chestnut pencil, a Studio Fix Compact, and Dusk Cream Color Base!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still my faves!


----------



## vchen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mulch e/s. My brother bought it for me.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 8, 2007)

Studio Fix and used it for years but never bought anything else until this year when I went mad for Moth Brown and Prunella Khol and had also received a couple of e/s pans in swaps.

Now I have loads more stuff and wait eagerly for each new collection


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 8, 2007)

My first MAC purchase were a bunch of products back in december 1995. MAC didn't have a counter in the Netherlands yet, so I bought some stuff at Harvey Nichols when I was visiting London for some Christmas shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The products I got were:

Studio Fix powder foundation in N4
Blotpowder in Light
Concealer in N1
Prism blush
Taupe and Twig lipstick
Spice lipliner
Black mascara

The Studio Fix and Prism blush are still products in my staple till this day


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

*My 1st MAC purchase was Studiofix in NC45*


----------



## diamondinthesky (Sep 21, 2007)

studio fix, shroom & swiss chocolate eyeshadow


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 23, 2007)

My sister had these eyeshadows that i loved, so I copied her and bought them. They were: 
satin taupe, shroom and mystery and a 4-pan pro palette.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 23, 2007)

My very first MAC item was an e/s Casablanca


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 23, 2007)

Um...*thinks*... Lipglass in "Prr"


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 23, 2007)

Aquadisiac eyeshadow. =)


----------



## majacat (Nov 23, 2007)

my first ever mac product:
Vex eyeshadow and i HATED it lol
next time i bought from mac was at least 4 years after the fiasco haha


----------



## HollieErin (Nov 25, 2007)

Wonderstruck lipglass, I bought if for a formal social that I was attending. At the same time I bought:
Rose de Sheer see thru lip colour
the pink liquid blush (see thru line)
shimmermoss, which I've used once
Coral lip conditioner


----------



## Socialite (Nov 25, 2007)

mac studio fix foundation in nw30
and tinted lipglass in Nymphette

eversince ive been in love with mac


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Nov 25, 2007)

Very first: Liquid Eyeliner in Bootblack.


----------



## ShuGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Liner: fluidline dipdown
e/s: my mom gave this one to me, lyric
pigment: your ladyship
misc: rainy day n/p


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Viva Glam II l/s, Retrospeck e/s, Prism blush & Studio Fix NC25.  They're still my favorites.


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 25, 2007)

Mac Paint in Hot and Sour  in winter of 2001


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

my very first purchase was either brun e/s or carbon e/s, i can't recall so far back!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 25, 2007)

frenzy l/s and spice l/l


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 25, 2007)

first MAC product was the point black fluidline and mythology e/s


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

StudioFix in C3. Used it for two years before I realized it was not the right color for me.


----------



## ohgracie (Dec 3, 2007)

I got a palette with 4 shadows that the ma used on me (can't remember the colors, but they were all neutrals...one was era and one was kid).


----------



## hoan86 (Dec 3, 2007)

It was a mascara but man I can't even remember which kind. Its been a long time. Just remember that it was lengthening and curl keeping.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

Swish eyeshadow.... I was like 17... now I never use it!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 4, 2007)

It was The Chestnut Lip Liner, and Aquadisiac E/S (I hope I spelled it right as much as I wear it LOL) & Espresso eyeshadow,


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 27, 2008)

icon and another l/s.. I cannot remember the second lipstick's name.. it's discontinued now I think, but it was a sweet light bronzish color.. It was 2000 and I was 16.. god I thought Icon was a sexy color!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first eyeliner: prunella & smolder, first eyeshadows: bronze & amber lights.. good times


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 27, 2008)

My first MAC was a bronzer compact in Golden.. Bought as a prezzie by my mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was when the Barbie collection came out. Then I got into Mac properly in November when Antiquitease came out


----------



## Meryl (Jan 27, 2008)

Aside from my brushes (it was impossible to find make-up brushes at that time, in the '80s... no one else was making them) my first product was Taupe lipstick. We thought we looked sophisticated in such a dirty brown/gray matte lipstick, but in reality, we looked really bad.


----------



## kalikana (Jan 27, 2008)

My first product was Studio Fix Fluid Foundation =)


----------



## dromero (Jan 27, 2008)

My first products were explicit lipglass and cork pencil.


----------



## priss (Jan 27, 2008)

1992- vival glam 1.  this was the original viva glam not the estee lauder repromote.  it came with a condom.  i was in high school and my mother was NOT pleased.  there were no mac stores in dallas. i used to order it through the paper catalog they printed.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 27, 2008)

the first time i went into MAC I left with four eyeshadows, Humid, Greensmoke, Nylon, and Carbon. One Eyeliner, I cant remember what it was though, and I have recently misplaced it, grrr...a 266 brush, and a 232 brush. *sigh. that was 2 yrs ago.


----------



## gatsby (Jan 27, 2008)

e/s: jest and honesty
l/s: hug me
l/l: stone
l/g: pink lemonade


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 28, 2008)

i bought some products when i had my makeup done for senior prom.. 

-pressed powder compact NC35
-plum lip pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-flusterose lipglass


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

Clear Lipglass.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 28, 2008)

My first purchase was a palette of four that included Shroom, Sable, Sketch, and Beauty Marked. It was love at first sight!


----------



## divoremix (Jan 28, 2008)

e/s: EXPENSIVE PINK and HAUX together (random???... i went in for a "natural" daytime eye and walked out with this... and i'm a boy. lol.)
 mascara: PRO LASH. promptly returned it because i never wore mascara before and didnt know how to apply it correctly. a few months later i bought it again and loved it.
 liner: SMOLDER. i went in for a black eyeliner and the artist asked me if i wanted it "water-proof", or "smudgy", or "precise".... i had no idea and walked away with this.
 pigment: fairy lite 
 foundation: F & Body! love it to this day
 powder: select sheer pressed. never really used it much.
 blush: uncommon
 lipliner: sublime culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 lipglass: lust
 lipstick: hug me!! i wore it out that night and a cute gogo boy at the club hugged me and gave me a kiss on the cheek!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

The first time I went to MAC I got Select SPF Foundation in NC15, Pink Swoon Blush and Golden Bronzer.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 30, 2008)

SFF NC15 and blot powder I think and something else but I forget what!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

My first item was a blush called Margin. It's a very cute peach color with golden shimmer.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 1, 2008)

Oxidate Glitter Liner...I still have it lol it's all dried up.


----------



## Nenah2008 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cork Lipliner
Ohh Baby 
Clear lip gloss
Lip conditioner
brushes about 5
Naked Lunch e/s
concealer
NC45 powder
Foundation

I was so amazed when the MA did me and didn't look made up i bought everything.  Couldn't recreate the look again.  LOL


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 1, 2008)

Denim Dish 1 & Trax.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 2, 2008)

prr lipglass...and its still my fave!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 3, 2008)

The first thing I ever bought was this gorgeous limited edition blush, can't remember the name now. It was about fie years ago, I still had it up till about two years ago but I lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a gorgeous sparkly colour. I wish I knew where it was.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 3, 2008)

Sushi Flower e/s (to use as a blush, haha)


----------



## foomph (Feb 4, 2008)

Swish eyeshadow about 6 years ago that I still have because I knew nothing about makeup back then!  I just bought it because I LOVED the color but rarely used it!


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 4, 2008)

5 years ago... Smolder kohl and clear lipglass. I wanted some basics lol.
My first shadow was Aquadisiac and I still love it!!! <3


----------



## Jesi (Feb 4, 2008)

fluidline in blacktrack. i am an ultra newbi


----------



## priss (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Denim Dish 1 & Trax._

 

denim dish so rocked!!  i finally used mine up a few years ago.  i was so in love with it i recreated it with things from the permanent line.  and luckily night owl comes back every so often so i get 2 of the colors, fade and night owl, dead on.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ It is the best!! I actually wore it today. This is one item I have used sparingly over the years.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 5, 2008)

oh man, it was like 5-6 years ago and it was (of all things) a nail polish.  The bottles were different then, and it was a gorgeous maroon-frost-with-taupe color that I can't remember the name of.  I still have the bottle, although the polish is definitely no longer useable.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

I honestly cant remember


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine was dollymix blush x (hence the name lol) and also I bought love necter lipgloss on that trip to


----------



## yoganut0367 (Feb 5, 2008)

powerpoint eyeliner in engraved, duck and prussian blue


----------



## vanitygrey (Feb 5, 2008)

lure-x


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

My first experience with MAC isn;t that good.
I bought a stuborn brown waterproof eyeliner and the color comes out great, but fades out in only a few hours. I then go back and exanged for buried treasure and I absolutely love it. (even though it stills comes off a bit)


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jesi* 

 
_fluidline in blacktrack. i am an ultra newbi_

 

I'm an ultra ultra newbi! My first product was Parrot


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

MAC Bronzer in Golden! I love it!


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got my first items not too long ago. I got the 3N lipstick & 2N lipglass.


----------



## nikkim (Feb 7, 2008)

mystery and suede eyeshadow 

russian red lipstick 1992. I have been a MAC Junkie for a long time.


----------



## Labonte (Feb 7, 2008)

I got fluidline in Blacktrack, Stars N Rockets e/s, Satellite Dreams e/s,  and Myth l/s in my first trip to MAC


----------



## breeknee (Feb 8, 2008)

Clear Lipglass and eyeshadow in Swimming.


----------



## oulala (Feb 8, 2008)

Steamy and Satin Taupe. Let's just say neither suit me, and neither got much use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have them though.


----------



## frankenstain (Feb 8, 2008)

Blacktrack and Goldmine 5 months ago.


----------



## color_lover456 (Feb 9, 2008)

Prrr and Poetique Lipglass - I love lipglasses, they last so long on me
Eyeshadow-wise I got surreal, humid, deep truth, and thunder


----------



## -moonflower- (Feb 12, 2008)

Electric Eel e/s for me. 
I love it


----------



## lipglassjunkie (Feb 17, 2008)

Syrup & Midimauve lipsticks


----------



## revinn (Feb 17, 2008)

Ahh, Nymphette lipglass and Gleam eyeshadow about two years ago. And my wallet has never recovered since..


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

Da Bling eyeshadow around a year ago! I used to wear it quite often but I rarely reach for it these days... Pretty colour though.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2008)

Aquadisiac e/s. 
It is still one of my favourite products and I've become a big fan of MAC e/s in general.


----------



## beauty-junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

i think an eyeshadow (colour: "mulch") about one year ago... and since then many others have joined...


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 17, 2008)

* Select SPF 15 Foundation, NW25 (which was too dark, I'm a NW20...)
* Blushbaby Powder Blush 
* Posh It Up Plushglass

I got this maybe a year and a half ago and my MAC collection has grown quite a bit since then.


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

my first mac purchase was with the eye brush set, mac brush cleaner and blacktrack fluidline!


----------



## nextcontestant (Feb 18, 2008)

Lovechild lipglass!  First, last, and forever.  I don't know how they will top this one for me and I really wouldn't want them to.  This is my go to.


----------



## Purity (Feb 18, 2008)

My first mac product was pigment samples from thebodyneeds.com, but the first product I bought at a mac counter was prep + prime face, which I got in november 2007. The collection has grown since then, but I still have loads of stuff on my list that I want!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_Electric Eel e/s_

 
same here,
mine was stolen tho
i miss it


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 18, 2008)

i think it was explicit lipglass, petting pink lip conditioner ,a eye shadow quad, moisturizer, and I was either in the 9th or 10 grade so I was like 14 or 15


----------



## caramel_kisses (Feb 19, 2008)

Clear Lipglass
I had a really bad sunburn, imagine 2nd/3rd degree burns on my face and feet.

The only makeup I could find that I felt was a match and actually covered it without looking cakey was Full Coverage.  I slapped that thick cream on my face daily to cover my burns.  

Why didn't they sell me concealer?  And why did they let me buy NC55?  I used it with a moist sponge most days so I guess it went on semi-clear.

This was in 99/00.  Back when RuPaul was still their model.  I've loved drag queens ever since.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 19, 2008)

Heirlooms eye brush set (2007)

Light Flush MSF (I adore this!)


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a gold dress for my semi formal last December and bought golden lemon pigment of which I've never used after that one night aha.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Feb 20, 2008)

lip pencil--chestnut


----------



## toby_is_cute (Feb 21, 2008)

My first purchase was clear Lipglass in 2003. 

Recently I got into MAC
e/s - Pen n Pink, Plum Dressing & Woodwinked
pigment - Quick Frost
liner - Technakohl Brownborder


----------



## MAC_Diva (Feb 21, 2008)

Zoomlash in Zoomblack (until i discovered plushlash! love plushlash!)


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 21, 2008)

beige-ing shadestick
gorgeous gold e/s
scumptous olive e/s 
nylon e/s 
steamy e/s 
tilt e/s

i think...lol. im not too sure. i know i got greens and blues for my first shadows from them.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Studio Tech NC42
Studio fix C4
Fibre rich lash mascara
and a lustreglass can't remember what it was but it had orange/pink tones


----------



## clamster (Feb 24, 2008)

e/s: All that Glitters 
e/s base: Beiging shadestick
mascara: plush lash
liner: blacktrack fluidline 
pigment: rose
foundation: studiofix
powder: blot powder medium
blush/bronzer: shooting star MSF
lipliner: spice
lipglass: dreamy
brush: #239


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 24, 2008)

im new to mac so i dont have much, but im falling for mac already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





first mac product: vellum e/s and gentle fumes quad

ohoh and i forgot to add. first pg - vanilla!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 25, 2008)

e/s: patina and mulch at 13 years old
mascara: mascara x
liner: eye kohl in black
pigment: naked
foundation: stuido fix 
powder: blot powder
blush: blush baby
lipliner: none
lipglass: nymphette
lipstick: hug me
misc: 224 and 239 brush at 13 years old, i never knew you had to wash them back then LOL, so i spent 4 years with dirty brushes, its been 8 years and even with all that neglect they still look and feel brand new


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

MAC pigment samples in neutral colours like tan, maroon, vanilla etc


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 25, 2008)

two l/g: prrr and enchantress
fix+


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 25, 2008)

Smolder eye kohl and then along came studio fix powder foundation.


----------



## stv578 (Feb 26, 2008)

A long discontinued eyeshadow called 'issue' in the old twist off pots, mocha lipstick (in the old, non-bullet case) and spice liner.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Smolder eye kohl and then along came studio fix powder foundation._

 
i recently purchased studio fix and i love it!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 26, 2008)

Punkin' lipstick and Refined Golden bronzer in the Belle Azure packaging in 05'


----------



## eccentric (Feb 26, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was Pink Venus and Swimming eyeshadows. I believe it was on my birthday turning 16 or 17. :]


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 26, 2008)

e/s: Carbon
mascara: 
liner: Graphblack
pigment: Your Ladyship
foundation: Moistureblend
powder: Blot Powder
blush: Pink Swoon
lipliner: 
lipglass: 
lipstick: Blankety


----------



## whatever21 (Mar 3, 2008)

e/s: swish, clarity
mascara: X
liner: engraved powerpoint
pigment: your ladyship
foundation: studio fix fluid
powder: select sheer pressed powder
blush: pink swoon
lipliner: pink treat
lipglass: sugar trance (came out w/ fafi)
lipstick: her fancy


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 3, 2008)

-MAC clear lipglass 

I was in college and a friend of mine turned me on to it. I thought the name itself was interesting but when she told me you could literally wear it all day without it budging I was sold. That was my staple for a long time. I didn't wear much makeup so that's all I would buy. 

Now I'm a complete addict (lipglass, eyeshadow, pigments, paints, liners, etc) and my husband just got me another e-giftcard the other day that I need to use so yeah...he's my enabler.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 3, 2008)

a sample of pink vivid and pure white pigment


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 3, 2008)

e/s: All that Glitters 
liner: black fluidline and blacktechnakohl pencil 
pigment: Vanilla
foundation: studio fix
blush/bronzer: sunbasque and flirt and tease blush
lipliner: chestnut
lipglass:nico and beaux
brush: #239


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 3, 2008)

My first purchase was Mythology e/s, it's still one of my faves...


----------



## damsel (Mar 3, 2008)

i think... bronze e/s & explicit l/g


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine was Dark Soul pigment being a bit gothy and all  I found it really fiddlely to use though and it stains EVERYTHING so bad!! I bought Parfait Amour after that and the obsession grew from the eyeshadow rather than the pigment I think


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 4, 2008)

pro lash mascara
engraved powerpoint
blacktrack fluidline
royal wink fluidline
tenderling blush
vanilla pigment
golden olive pigment
fuschia pigment
ether mineralized eyeshadow
beauty marked eyeshadow
eyepopping eyeshadow
electric eel eyeshadow
passionate eyeshadow
fab & flashy eyeshadow


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 4, 2008)

Pixel Paint 
Graphito Paint 
Humid e/s 
Swimming e/s 
Black Tied e/s 
Electra e/s 

And my second haul was so, so, so much worse.


----------



## bouncebackqueen (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my...mine was ohhbaby lipglass... I have not worn it in years.


----------



## caramel723 (Mar 6, 2008)

e/s: Jest
mascara: Fibre Lash 
liner: fluidline
pigment: Vanilla Pigment
foundation: NC35 Studio Fix Foundation
powder: Studio Fix
blush: -Posey creme blush
lipliner:- cannot remember the name for the life of me ...
lipglass: Lustrewhite
lipstick: -Angel
misc:  Shadestick - beiging
         Brush - 219
         Mac Store and M.A. - Square One, Nikky


----------



## gwaste (Mar 6, 2008)

e/s: steamy
mascara: plushlash
liner: blacktrack
pigment: sweet sienna
foundation: studio fix fluid
powder: mineral skin finish in light flush
blush:
lipliner:
lipglass: pink poodle
lipstick: masque


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Mar 6, 2008)

O l/s
Chestnut l/l in the silver packaging
Rebel l/s
Current l/l in the silver packaging
Clear lipglass 
MAC Store in the Valley Fair mall


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 6, 2008)

e/s: sable, sketch, beauty marked, shroom
blush: pink swoon
foundation: studio fix fluid in NW15
lipstick: myth
lipliner: subculture
lipglass: viva glam vi
eyeliner: smolder kohl
pigment: green brown
brush: 219

Haven't gotten into their powders or mascaras....not interested.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 6, 2008)

Took me awhile to remember...Oyster Girl Lipglass.  Got it from the Plaza MAC in Kansas City on a girl's weekend.


----------



## Toya (Mar 8, 2008)

The first thing I ever bought from MAC was Lust lipstick, Chestnut lipliner and Clear lipglass.  I loved them so much that I went back later that week and bought Oyster Girl and Oh Baby lipglasses.

I bought them at the MAC counter in Columbia Mall (MD).


----------



## Winnie (Mar 9, 2008)

Shimmermoss e/s Hooked ever since!


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 10, 2008)

Viva Glam II l/s
jest and romp e/s
teddy khol e/l
spice l/l


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 10, 2008)

l/s in Paramount... that was back in the late 90s, I think haha


----------



## NEnz (Mar 11, 2008)

It was the lip conditioner. I've been deeply in love with it ever since...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 12, 2008)

Velvet lipstick.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 12, 2008)

Del Rio Lipstick

When they were in the Silver Bullet packaging. I miss those

Still my favorite everyday shade of all time.


----------



## winterwonder (Mar 13, 2008)

Aww I love this, I was just thinking about it the other day 'cause I found my VG lipstick from 2000 and it's turned but I'm keeping the packaging for sentimental value. LOL 

My first haul, I remember it so vividly, from 2000 (I was 14):
NW 25 SFP
Snake Eyes Chroma Purple Python Shadow
Snake Eyes Chroma Purple Python Polish 
Nylon
Amber Lights
Tilt
Gold Frost Pigment
Fuchsia Pigment
Underage l/g
VG II <3

Very random...=D


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Mar 13, 2008)

Electric Eel e/s


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2008)

My first haul was in Aug 2005. I went there to get a look for my college graduation. I've been into MAC here and there ever since, but it was me joining Specktra last year that got me OBSESSED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks y'all, lol!

Star Violet e/s
Traxx e/s
Soba e/s
Royal Hue s/s
Metal Rock MSF
Desire l/s
Lovecrush blush

I actually ended up returning the shadestick a couple of days later (didn't understand its purpose/use) but recently bought a new one since it's been ToD'd. Maybe one day I'll re-create the look the MA put on me...

*sigh*

Memories...


----------



## mia779 (Mar 14, 2008)

my first products were russian red lipstick with a cherry lip pencil and studio fix powder


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 15, 2008)

The first product I bought was actually Royal Wink Fluidline but my Mum made me treturn it 9I was very young at the time!)

My first 'real' MAC products were Parfait Amour eyeshadow...i still love it!


----------



## no_mysteryleft (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, memories. I've only really gotten into MAC in the last 3ish years. Before that I was pretty loyal to clinique skin care and makeup. I still like their skin care, but their makeup seems so boring to me now!

e/s: Phloof! and Knight Devine
mascara: 
liner: Blitz & Glitz fluidline
pigment: Kitchmas
foundation: Studio Fix Fluid
powder: Studio Fix Fluid
blush: Cantaloupe
lipliner: Cherry
lipglass: Totally It
lipstick: Russian Red
misc: Prep + Prime Skin, Brush Cleaner, MAC wipes


----------



## dazzle (Mar 18, 2008)

e/s: knight divine
mascara: na
liner: blacktrack fluidline
pigment: na
foundation: na
powder: Studio fix
blush: raizin
lipliner: chestnut
lipglass: nymphette
lipstick: O
brush: 224


----------



## bklynfemme (Mar 18, 2008)

electric eel e/s and oyster girl lipglass


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Baby lipglass


----------



## Brittni (Mar 22, 2008)

MAC Glitter Brilliants "Hottest Pink Glitter" I think it's called.


----------



## genica (Mar 23, 2008)

My first mac items were femme noir and nehru shadows.  I hated them and avoided mac for years afterward.  Thankfully I eventually gave mac and second chance and saw the light.


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 24, 2008)

It was a holiday palette, I think Holiday 2004...The jeweled turquoise case....


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 24, 2008)

Blacktrack fluidline. I started off slow haha


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 25, 2008)

t was about four years ago, i'd just bought a little green dress and wanted something nice to go with it so went into our local debenhams and the MAC counter was the first counter I came to and I asked the MA what shadows I could get to go with it, so long story short my first MAC products where,

Steamy and krisp eyeshadows,

and I loved them!!!  Weird thing was I never really got into MAC again until about 6 months ago apart from the random purchases of electra, scene, parfait amour, lil lily and blacktrack between then and when my real MAC addiction started.  (I blame the fluidline, damn you you are the heroin of eyeliners!!!!!)


----------



## amber_j (Mar 25, 2008)

I was a MAC lurker for 3 years or so before I plucked up the courage to actually buy anything. My first purchase was Beauty Marked e/s. That was almost 6 years ago and I haven't looked back since!


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 25, 2008)

tilt e/s
honey lust e/s
filament e/s
bare canvas paint


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 25, 2008)

Marrakesh Matte Lipstick and Mahogany lip liner


----------



## LOCa (Mar 25, 2008)

mascara: *SPLASHLASH *
liner: *FLUIDLINE *
foundation: *STUDIO FIX FLUID*
powder: *BLOT/PRESSED POWDER*

This Was My First Purchase. This Is When The Insanity Began.


----------



## coconut (Mar 26, 2008)

My very first MAC items were Oh Baby lipglass and Honey Lust eyeshadow back in 2004. Later that year I think I bought Peachykeen blush. Then I didn't buy anything until 2006 when I got Studio Finish concealer and Lust lipglass. Then I STILL didn't become a regular purchaser until summer 2007. By the way, how long do these products keep? I actually still have Honey Lust, Oh Baby, and Lust. I don't wear them, so I don't know why they are around. I should probably B2M them, hey? Haha.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

Ohh I remember the day!
I thought MAC was going to be like triple the amount it was, and was pleasantly surprised when I asked the price of the mascara!
So I bought the fibre lash in black, and a purple nailpolish, cant remember was its actually called


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coconut* 

 
_My very first MAC items were Oh Baby lipglass and Honey Lust eyeshadow back in 2004. Later that year I think I bought Peachykeen blush. Then I didn't buy anything until 2006 when I got Studio Finish concealer and Lust lipglass. Then I STILL didn't become a regular purchaser until summer 2007. By the way, how long do these products keep? I actually still have Honey Lust, Oh Baby, and Lust. I don't wear them, so I don't know why they are around. I should probably B2M them, hey? Haha._

 
Haha, honey lust was my first e/s too


----------



## mince (Mar 26, 2008)

My first MAC product was Select MoistureCover (NW25) and it's a staple for me.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh Baby lipglass was my first MAC purchase.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 27, 2008)

The first MAC I ever had was a gift. I received woodwinked and gorgeous gold eyeshadows along with a tube of clear lipglass. The first purchase I actually made of MAC consisted of juxt, plumage and freshwater eyeshadows and an empty quad palette to keep them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've dabbled in MAC for three and a half years now (before then, there was none anywhere near me), but full blown insanity hit earlier this year.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 27, 2008)

My first was Aquadisiac e/s, but the addiction started within the last two months or so when I got into pigments and what not-and the fact that it's so much cheaper than many other brands.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2008)

Flashtrack, Humid, and Sable eyeshadow were my FIRST purchase.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_Electric Eel e/s_

 

cant remember if i posted here or not


but that was my first product aswell, 
along with passsionate and endless love [got them all fo rmy birthday 2 years ago!]


----------



## msaesthetic (Mar 29, 2008)

Carbon eyeshadow. & i'm so glad i did. It's something i use daily. Definitely an essential.


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Mar 30, 2008)

e/s: Mythology
mascara: NA
liner: Blacktrack
pigment: Golden Olive
foundation: Studio Tech NW 25
powder: Belightful beauty powder
blush: Sunbasque
lipliner: NA
lipglass: Underage
lipstick: Jubilee
misc: Fix +


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 30, 2008)

Back in 2001, when the first MAC store opened here I got Pink Poodle l/g and Swish e/s. I was so excited


----------



## pepe (Mar 30, 2008)

Coygirl blush about 1 year ago and with everyday use I still have it at least half full. Certainly worth the price since the size is huuge, I would have spent much more on other blushes having gone thru many due to their miniscule size.


----------



## -KT- (Apr 2, 2008)

Parfait Amour eyeshadow about 2 years ago, after that it was love.


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it was TRAX.


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 6, 2008)

A sample of a lipstick called Hush from my sister Kirsty. I don't even know if it was authentic since i got it when i was like, 11 or something!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

e/s can't remember
clear lip glass
spice lipliner
bronzer


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pop Mode lipglass and Breath of Plum blush


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was in highschool and asked this girl what lipstick she was wearing I think it was red russian so thats what I bought it was over from that point on.


----------



## mizzbeba (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh Baby was my first.  I always have two of them.


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 6, 2008)

Copper Sparkle pigment, I didn't know what to do with it. It was in my closet for 2 years and so was my love for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pinknilla (Apr 6, 2008)

Studio Fix powder when i was 15 recommended by my aunt who saw i used Covergirl.


----------



## palatial (Apr 7, 2008)

my first purchase was corduroy e/s, bisque e/s, and a 217 brush. i was instantly in love and then it all snowballed from there, now i have pretty much more than i know what to do with!


----------



## dazzlelights (Apr 7, 2008)

media and film noir lipsticks


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

Snowgirl lipglass


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

If I can remember correctly (this was a VERY long time ago, LOL!) it was a Spice liplilner. But it wasn't taupe enough for me so I ended up using a taupe eyebrow pencil as lipliner for a while until they started making "taupey" ones later...


----------



## missgiggly (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm *SO* new to MAC, but.. I'm on rations this week cos I just can't keep away! hehe, my first technically is Strobe Cream ,though I got it from ebay... but my first purchased from a department store item is the 'Girl Friendly' Paint Pot from the Fafi Collection, and today I got Sumptuous Olive e/s after seeing so many amazing reviews for it on MUA. Oh, and through an LJ sale, I got pans of Mink Pink and Sushi Flower, and an e/s pot of Rio De Rosa. I can't wait to get more! I'm probably going to do the 'Smoky Eyes' class next month


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 12, 2008)

my first purchase was humid e/s about 13 years ago.  wow...i'm getting old


----------



## tmdblue (Apr 12, 2008)

It was so long ago but my first Mac purchase was Oh Baby! (hated it) l/g, Shag l/s (hated it), cork l/l, 3-D l/s, matisserie eye paint (loved it and I am so sad it's d/c) amber lights (hated it), nylon, soba, pink freeze, nehru, espresso e/s phone number e/l, lust l/g, plum l/l, 266 & 242 brush acrylicka lip lacquer and some kind of creme blush. These were not literally purchased the same day but very close together


----------



## bell21 (Apr 12, 2008)

My very first purchase were three fluid lines (blacktrack, waveline and microviolet) and the #266 brush


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 12, 2008)

e/s: Electra
mascara: Mascara X
liner: plain black eyeliner
pigment: Kitchmas
foundation: Select Sheer
powder: Select Sheer
blush: Well Dressed
lipliner:- 
lipglass:clear & c-thru
lipstick: Fafi Not So Innocent


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 13, 2008)

e/s in Hush


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 13, 2008)

My first Mac product was Russian red lipgloss which my partner bought me and then I just carried on buying Mac products


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 14, 2008)

i just got into mac! and my first purchases are shroom, vanilla, satin taupe e/s, syrup and sweetie l/s and pleasing slimshine...love!


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 14, 2008)

Just started M.A.C 2 months ago and purchased the Studio Stick and have made 3 other purchases since then. I am loving it!!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 15, 2008)

e/s: print
mascara: -
liner: engraved
pigment: Golden ...something....
foundation: Studio Fix
powder: studio fix
blush: forgot the name
lipliner: -
lipglass: prrr
lipstick: real doll
misc: 191 brush


----------



## makeup4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Spice lipliner, I bought it while studying makeup artistry back in 1994-95 when MAC was alot smaller, cheaper and all the pencils were shorter in length.


----------



## anilegne (Apr 16, 2008)

Taupe lipstick...Wow, I'm really dating myself here!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 16, 2008)

The exact same thing as the original poster.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh Baby Lipglass
Prrr Lipglass
Amber Lights Shadow
Smolder Eye Liner
Chestnut Lip Liner
Pencil Sharpener
Big of wipes


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 29, 2008)

First MAC purchase was Viva Glam 5 lipstick!  My first eye shadow was swish


----------



## Zantedge (Apr 29, 2008)

Russian Red lipglass.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 29, 2008)

Black Track.


----------



## Abbytabby (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm, all mine were things the SA (who looked exactly like the tall blonde woman from Third Rock From The Sun) rec'd to me. I was doing my pre-birthday shopping trying to figure out what I wanted. Anyway I got

Beet, Oak and Plum lipliners and Russian Red, Cultured and C-Thru lipglasses.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 29, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was the mini lipglass set in fall 2002. It had Prrr, Cultured, C-Thru, Greed, Nico, and Oyster Girl. I still love them all but Nico and Greed.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 29, 2008)

Black Tied e/s followed by 217 brush!


----------



## ewlialovesme (Apr 30, 2008)

In 1996 I bought 3 products sight unseen: Chelsea (matte) and Folio (satin) lipsticks, and C3 Studio Fix. They all looked horrible on me. :-X

Anilegne - Taupe lipstick was my staple for years!


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I had the cream colour base in Bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i had no idea how to use it LOL


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 30, 2008)

I have nooooooooooooooo idea what my first purchases were for sure. I think I did purchase SFF the first time I went. I got Carbon eye shadow too. And maybe a red lip gloss. Gah, wish I had a better memory.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 30, 2008)

I recently started collecting MAC (in love!!) a month ago. These are the products I bought the first ever time I went to the MAC store:
Studio SPF15 Concealer - NW20
Paint Pot - Rollickin'
Paint Pot - Bare Study
#242 Shader Brush
Liquidlast Liner - Classic Cream
e/s Quad Palette
e/s Woodwinked
e/s Star Violet
e/s Da Bling
e/s Zonk Bleu!
Small Pencil Sharpener
Eye Kohl - Teddy
Beauty Powder Blush - Shy Beauty


----------



## minakokanmuri (Apr 30, 2008)

i just started my MAC collection back in December, so I don't have much. My very first product was MAC Technakohl in Earthline. I absolutely love this product. It's not a flat, average brown: it's got some gray undertones and a bit of goldishness (excuse my lack of proper grammar) My first lipglass was 1N, which is a great great nude, flesh colour. My first eyeshadow is Shroom, which is working as a pretty good highlight for me. My first blush was Shy Beauty BPB, which gives me a pretty light pink look just right for spring.


----------



## sofabean (May 1, 2008)

my first ever mac purchase i think was either the powerpoint pencil in engraved or the woodwinked and shroom eyeshadows. i can't quite remember. but i do know that it was like 3 years ago.


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2008)

I had to really put on my thinking cap. My first MAC product was Hot Poppy eye liner in 2004. Still think of myself as a relative newbie to MAC after three and half years, when some people have been collecting for over ten years. We newbies worship at the  feet of your collections.


----------



## bebedawl (May 1, 2008)

Lipstick in Hug Me.


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (May 1, 2008)

my very first mac product is select moistercover concealer 
then it was studio fix powder and blush in Smile


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 2, 2008)

I think my first product is bronzing powder in Golden witch I got in middle of 2007. After that I got 2 y/s in Relaxing and Spring Up. And I am hooked since then.


----------



## macaddict_xo (May 2, 2008)

The first MAC products I bought were approx. 6 years ago. When Snowgirl came out... 

I got Frost Pigment, Nehru eyeshadow, Snowgirl lipglass and the 6 mini holiday brush set


----------



## Rennah (May 2, 2008)

Studio Tech NC25 and Barbie lipglass - sweetness were my first products!


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 3, 2008)

8 Years ago
e/s-nylon & patina
studio fix powder
mascara X (hated it)haha....good memories.


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

First product: Beige-ing s/s. I couldn't remember if I already posted in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry if it's a double post! 
First e/s: Twinks
l/s: Lustering
l/g: Boldheart
Foundation: Studio Tech NC15
f/l: Blacktrack
p/p: Constructivist
Pigment: Rose
E/k: some DC gold/green one from a CCO, I forgot the name ATM
concealer: Studio Stick in NC15, I think this is DC'd??

I don't own any blushes,  mascaras or powders :/


----------



## peeweerocks2002 (May 6, 2008)

i bought wondergrass e/s, eyepopping e/s, gorgeous gold e/s and sharkskin s/s.


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 7, 2008)

My very first mac product ever was a nehru eyeshadow that my cousin gave me. She would give me her mac stuff that she didnt want anymore. I guess I can thank her for my addiction, lol


----------



## getchasum (May 8, 2008)

Swish e/s a few years back


----------



## Manda718 (May 9, 2008)

The first MAC purchase I can remember making was about 6 or 7 years ago. I bought 3 eyeshadows reccommended by one of the MA's:

Seedy Pearl
Creme De Violet
Beauty Marked


----------



## carlz33 (May 9, 2008)

I only recently got into MAC and loving it!
e/s: Parfait Amour
mascara: Plush Lash 
liner: Powerpoint - Grey Utility
pigment: Samples? Violet, can't remember the others....
foundation: Studio Fix Fluid
powder: -
blush: I have two MSF's but my first actual Blush as such is Tenderling
lipliner:- 
lipglass:clear 
lipstick: Hug Me
misc - Msf's Petticoat and Porcelain Pink


----------



## MDizzle (May 9, 2008)

I've never purchased a thing, but I want to! Any recommendations for a first-timer?


----------



## TDoll (May 10, 2008)

Oh wow! It was years ago... But my first MAC product EVER was the Select Sheer Pressed Powder.


----------



## Pythia (May 10, 2008)

Sable eyeshadow.


----------



## chocokitty (May 10, 2008)

OMG this was years ago when MAC was in the Henri Bendel store. 

I bought  Studio Fix and Concealer.


----------



## Zoffe (May 10, 2008)

e/s: Parfait Amour. This was my very first MAC purchase ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mascara: -
liner: Blacktrack f/l
pigment: Old Gold, Golden Olive + Violet (bought all at the same time )
foundation: -
powder: -
blush: Peachykeen... Or Emote? Hmm... Don't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lipliner: -
lipglass: Pink Poodle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lipstick: It could be Creme de la femme?
misc: Pigment set from the Holiday Collection 2007


----------



## f!erce (May 10, 2008)

Oh Baby and Prrrrrr Lipglass with a Chestnut pencil


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (May 10, 2008)

the amazon eyes quad && black track ! cant live without my black track lOl


----------



## pratbc (May 10, 2008)

WOW, I honestly cannot remember- I was still in high school at the time, so it had to be over 10 years ago.....
I believe it was an eyeshadow- all I remember is the screw top lid.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (May 11, 2008)

e/s: *Retrospeck*
mascara: *N/A*
liner: *Fluidline Blacktrack*
pigment: *N/A*
foundation: *HR NC400
*powder: *Refined Golden bronze
*blush: *Ladyblush*
lipliner: *Spice*
lipglass: *C thru*
lipstick: *High Tea*
Misc-* Strobe Creame, 187 and 266 brush*


----------



## ZoeKat (May 13, 2008)

e/s: Ricepaper, Bronze, and Amber Lights all at once
liner: Blacktrack f/l
powder: Blot powder
blush: Style
lipliner: Whirl
lipglass: Nymphette
lipstick: Sophisto


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

*Del Rio* Lipstick - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Back in the days when the lipsticks came in the Silver Bullets! I miss those.


----------



## meihwa (May 13, 2008)

Camel, Brun, and Mystery Eyeshadows almost 11 years ago.  Yikes!!  My first try at 3 shadows at a time per eye.  MAC has been sucking away my money ever since.


----------



## kyustman (May 13, 2008)

it was a long time ago but I'm pretty sure it was either Aquadisiac e/s or Parfait Amour e/s


----------



## Schneeweisschen (May 13, 2008)

My first MAC product was Moonflower and I still love it.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 13, 2008)

I made a palette with Tilt, Tempting and Swimming. For some reason I am SO attracted to blues and greens and I honestly don't think they are my best colors, but I love them anyway. I have olive skin, dark brown hair and green eyes and they always want to put me in brown/gold/bronze.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 13, 2008)

OMG, girl I can't make any suggestions other than go to the store if you can and just look at everything until something catches your eye. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I go and I've been hundreds of times! All the pretty colors just dazzle!


----------



## liar_lips (May 13, 2008)

The first products were fluidline in Shade, 266 and 209 brushes respectively.


----------



## kathweezy (May 14, 2008)

my first mac product would be nc43 studio finish powder [gift]
but the first thing i really bought of them was electric eel e/s and sea me shade stick


----------



## craftykas (May 17, 2008)

TRAX EYESHADOW! I'm still in love......I love the depth you can achieve with the gorgeous purple shade, and the bronzy shimmer that makes it glow...such a lovely shade.


----------



## jillybean (May 17, 2008)

Hmm, I fought MAC for the longest time because it seemed too 'popular'. I know, ridiculous. lol 

My friend on MuA was a huge MAC fan and was always talking to me about it and I just fought it as long as I could.

At one of my last jobs, I worked with models for photo shoots. I was in the studio and asked one of the freelance makeup artists who I was friends with if she could recommend a dramatic mascara for me. 

She told me to sit down on her chair and as she talked to me, she started redoing my face. When she was done, I looked HAWT. lol Every product she used on me was MAC.

I told her to write down everything she put on my face and drove two hours to Milwaukee to buy everything. 

I bought:

187 brush
NW20 Studio Fix Fluid (she put Face & Body on me but that store didn't have any so they suggested this instead)
Pressed blot powder in Medium

She had a few more items but I could only buy a few things. After that, I confessed my love affair with MAC and haven't looked back!


----------



## Angelcorrine (May 17, 2008)

Technically, the first product I bought was MAC paint in Untitled.

A year later I ventured back to the MAC counter, where an amazing MA succeeded in starting an addiction.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 17, 2008)

e/s Sushi Flower


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 17, 2008)

gleam e/s

242 brush  

<33

im so sad though.
i depotted my gleam e/s, and it was in my pro palette. a couple days later, the whole shadow CRACKED


----------



## UyenNhii (May 17, 2008)

6 eyeshadows from c-shock<3


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 19, 2008)

e/s: Swish
mascara: prolash
liner: smolder
pigment: Tan
foundation: NA 
powder: NA
blush: NA 
lipliner: NA
lipglass: Purr 
lipstick: Bombshell


----------



## s0xjuicy (May 19, 2008)

Blacktrack fluidline
266 brush


----------



## acu (May 20, 2008)

e/s: Remotely Grey
brush: 2007 holiday basic brush set
blush: Joyous BPB
l/g: Prrr
l/s: Hug Me


----------



## Cali2Bella (May 22, 2008)

Lipstick: Paramount
Lipstick: Folio
Lipglass: Womanly


----------



## VersaceBlonde (May 23, 2008)

Oh baby lipglass for me as well, and coppertone blush


----------



## sadecki (May 23, 2008)

My first products were: Haux, Hush, 224, and Vanilla pigment! I am going to have to say this was more than 8 years ago but less than 10 because I moved to CA in 98.


----------



## statusmode (May 23, 2008)

studiofix powder foundation


----------



## *~vicki~* (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznbaby4ever94* 

 
_gleam e/s

242 brush  

<33

*im so sad though.
i depotted my gleam e/s, and it was in my pro palette. a couple days later, the whole shadow CRACKED*



_

 
This is exactly what happened to me with my first MAC eyeshadow- Aquadisiac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aside from that, i think my first purchases were sharkskin shadestick and a 239 brush... oh how my collection has grown since then.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

wow. Mine was oh baby.  that was waaay back in the day when I only owned like 4 lipcolors and wore the same one everyday with chestnut liner


----------



## Carlyx (May 26, 2008)

Pink Lemonade L/G


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

mine were, prrrr lipglass, white pigment, and powder


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (May 27, 2008)

my first purchase was online in june/july of 2007

-wondergrass e/s (from c shock)
-freshwater e/s
-da bling e/s
-creme de violet e/s
-shimmersand shadestick
-bare canvas


----------



## kittycatliss (May 27, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid nw15 
Never used an other since


----------



## Krystal (May 28, 2008)

Purple Haze e/s and I still think it's the best matte purple ever produced


----------



## madricka (May 28, 2008)

Viva Glam lipstick in 1994 or 1995 -- I miss the old lipstick packaging!
(and yes, I still have it)


----------



## simplyroses (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_Vanilla & Satin Taupe e/s, in the OLD twist pots.  That was quite a while ago..._

 
thanks for your post! it's good to see someone from my age bracket.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 28, 2008)

I think I already replied to this topic, but I don't think I did the whole which colour of every product did you buy first. I think I just listed the first item I ever bought! So thought I'd do this again -

E/s: Pink Venus and Sushi Flower.
Mascara: Fibre Rich Lash.
Liner: Dipdown Fluidline.
Pigment: Golden Olive.
Foundation: Select SP 15 in NC15.
Powder: Blot Powder in Light.
Blush: Pink Swoon.
Lipliner: Neutralzone and Rosebound.
Lipglass: Flashmode.
Lipstick: Her Fancy.


----------



## kjaneb (May 28, 2008)

My first ever purchases were Shroom and Satin Taupe e/s along with the 217 and 239 brushes in Feb 08. Since then I have been faced with a choice, food or makeup...


----------



## sinergy (May 29, 2008)

I know Ive posted my firsts..but I just got my sis into mac and she sent me pics of her first 'haul' she bought herself Rags to Riches, Sublime Culture lip liner, Star Violet and Sweet Lust eyeshadow...and a week later went back for foundation, powder, and mascara. She is saving her money so she can go buy more. She is lovin it!!


----------



## ApropoMakeup (May 31, 2008)

eyeshadows: - sushi flower, electric eel, purple haze and ets - fell in love at 1st sight i love love love mac


----------



## MACmami74 (May 31, 2008)

I am going wayyyy back here but my first MAC product was a lipstick named CHILI. It was in 1992....it was the beginning of a wonderful relationship.


----------



## carrieann07 (May 31, 2008)

Strada Blush

I still love it to this day!!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

My very first thing I bought was fluidline in black track that was 4 years ago when my mom first let me start wearing make up.
My first eyeshadow was Carbon.. continuing the black saga.
First lipstick Russian Red


----------



## topdogg (Jun 1, 2008)

Aaahhh good ol' sensualize e/s and blue absinthe e/s.  I still have them and wear them occasionally.


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 5, 2008)

Frost Lipstick Flam Boyance

Bought years ago, and it put me off Mac for ages as it's really quite gritty in feel.

Re-discovered ages later and loved that frosty look. Still wear it, still love it.

Now buying ...... everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xxx


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2008)

carbon e/s


----------



## iwasntlazyinmay (Jun 6, 2008)

e/s: BRONZE!
mascara: PlushLash
liner: Technakohl liner in Graphblack
pigment: i am so bad...i don't own one yet =(
foundation: Studio Fix Powder Foundation
powder: Studio Fix Powder Foundation
blush: Beauty Powder in Eversun
lipliner: Stripdown
lipglass: Luminary
lipstick:Fafi High Top


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 6, 2008)

A tube of Grid lipstick my mother gave me to entice me into wearing makeup.

I guess it worked.


----------



## Madonna (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow. Hmmm...I think I bought these together:

e/s: *Mulch and Espresso*
liner: *Smolder*
lipliner: *Spice*


----------



## Tat77 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tectonic
Mercurial
Lovestone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 great introductions to the world of MAC and a great way to lose my MAC virginity


----------



## luv2blend (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIZZYFRUFRU* 

 
_the first items i purchased were oh baby lipglass w/a chestnut pencil. fell in love from the first purchase._

 

This was my first purchase too. lol. I think thats what they use to reel u in.


----------



## Rhapsgirl (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it was lipglass although I wasn't very big on MAC until I used their eyeshadows


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

I got my first MAC product just recently. MAC Fix+ =) loving it right now!


----------



## *lipglass_diva* (Jun 13, 2008)

oh wow.. my first purchase i bought over 10 years ago!!

studio fix C3, haze, some other purple es that broke so i cant remember the name lol.. and a lipstick i cant remember either but it was a soft lavender pinkish tone.. 

hmm that old lipstick would fantastic with my tan now..  danggit! lol


----------



## laura1188 (Jun 16, 2008)

e/s Steamy 
e/s Mythology!!!!!
Been hooked ever since


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

A blusher brush #2.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a late MAC "developer" lol

So my first item was Eyeshadow in Humid, since then, lot's of stuff!


----------



## TIFANI (Jun 17, 2008)

MY FIRST POST AS WELL...WOOP WOOP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s: SWIMMING & GORGEOUS GOLD
mascara: PROLONG LASH
liner: FASCINATING (BASE)
pigment: ROSE GOLD
foundation: NW 55
powder: NW 50 SELECT SHEER PRESS POWDER
blush: RAZIN
lipliner: CHESNUT
lipglass: NOT LIPGLASS BUT LUSTREGLASS WAS TRANSPLANT
lipstick: N/A...DONT HAVE ONE YET
misc: UMM MAC WIPES


----------



## TIFANI (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIFANI* 

 
_MY FIRST POST AS WELL...WOOP WOOP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s: SWIMMING & GORGEOUS GOLD
mascara: PROLONG LASH
liner: FASCINATING (BASE)
pigment: ROSE GOLD
foundation: NW 55
powder: NW 50 SELECT SHEER PRESS POWDER
blush: RAZIN
lipliner: CHESNUT
lipglass: NOT LIPGLASS BUT LUSTREGLASS WAS TRANSPLANT
lipstick: N/A...DONT HAVE ONE YET
misc: UMM MAC WIPES_

 

BUT MY VERY FIRST PURCHASE WAS THE SWIMMING AND GORGEOUS GOLD E/S..EVER SINCE THEN..I HAVE BEEN SLOWLY BUILDING.


----------



## josie (Jun 17, 2008)

e/s: Charcoal Brown
mascara: Mascara X
liner: NA
pigment: NA
foundation: Studio Tech  
powder: Studio Fix Powder
blush: Harmony (well soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
lipliner: NA
lipglass: NA (hate lip gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
lipstick: I forgot.. it was a bronzey frost
misc: brush - 224, holiday set - the eyeshadow brush set from last year that came with the silver/white clutch, accessory - Studio Fix Liquid pump, palette - eyeshadow palette


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is my list: 

E/S: Shroom
Mascara: Plushlash
Liner: Smolder
Pigment: Provence
Glitter: Reflects pearl
Foundation: I don’t use normal foundations…
Powder: Pro set powder
Blush: Peaches 
Lipliner: Cremestickliner in Cranapple
Lipglass: Nymphette and Wild lush
Lipstick: Myth
Misc: brushes 116&239 and Fix+


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 17, 2008)

My first MAC product was an eyeshadow... SWISH...!
And it was a x-mas present for my best friend back in high school... she loved pink eyeshadows!! However... after I bought it... I KEPT IT!!!!!! SORRY FRIEND! @[email protected]

E/S: swish
Mascara: prolash (booooo!!! this one sucked!!!!!)
Liner: Smolder (woot! I love black eyeliners!)
Pigment: ... I bought 13 pigments on the same day =.=" don't remember their names
Glitter: bought 5 glitters on the same day also... don't remember their names
Foundation: Studio... NC 15 (don't remember the actual name =.=) And it turned bad last month !! >.<
Powder: don't remember which one
Lipliner: N/A
Lipglass: N/A
Lipstick: pretty please
Misc: eyeliner brush


----------



## vivalavogue (Jun 17, 2008)

Mascaras. Zoom lash and pro lash. 
First blush was Shimmertone blush in Sunbasque.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

it was in 2000. Miss Moffit lipstick. i cannot remember anything else's names though.


----------



## gmb03 (Jun 18, 2008)

matte lipstick in TAUPE.  got it in the 90s.  fell in love with it ever since, i bought like 3 more after that.  i stopped using it when glossy lips became in in the late 90s


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I answered in this thread already, but wanted to do this format too:

e/s: Vex and Crystal (screw top pan!)
mascara: N/A
liner: Graphite cream eyeliner
pigment: Steel Blue
foundation: Studiofix in C3 
powder: Loose powder in C1 (in shaker bottle)
blush: Cheek
lipliner: Spice
lipglass: Prr
lipstick: Chelsea and Folio
misc: Brush: #36 (windshield wiper eyeshadow - I still have it!)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel like I don't have enough MAC yet to even post...mostly because I was an Estee Lauder user for SO long. Then I was addicted to Chanel for years....but...MAC...it really is my fave, more colors, cheaper prices
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I just don't have a HUGE collection yet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s: shroom
mascara: none yet
liner: blacktrack fluidline, my fave eyeliner still!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pigment: accent red
foundation: none yet
powder: none yet
blush: :-( none...
lipliner: creamstick liner in beurre
lipglass: I bought three dazzleglasses in May, one if which is already GONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and before that...I think I had a clear lipglass, but that was SO long ago...
lipstick: I don't wear a whole lot of lipstick..so...it is amazing that I actually have one in snob. It  is really the only lipstick I own and wear on a regular basis.


----------



## Monica22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Since im VERY new to mac and buying it.. I actually Bought my FIRST Mac products Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Got

Sushi Flower E/S
Cool Heat  E/S 

My Twin Sister Got me into Mac So I'v used her stuff before but never had any of my own till now


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 19, 2008)

Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 19, 2008)

Clear Lipglass.........still my NO.1 favorite to this day!


----------



## Bwell (Jun 20, 2008)

My first product was a Hyperreal fdt about 8 years ago. I was so not into makeup.

e/s: vanilla
mascara: none yet
liner: blacktrack fluidline
pigment: none, I only have samples.
foundation: hyperreal 
powder: blot powder
blush: Dame
lipliner: none
lipgloss:love nectar
lipstick: Skew (i got this as a gift, the first one I bought was Hug Me).

Good old times !


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 20, 2008)

The things i bought on my first trip to MAC were:

Wondergrass eyeshadow
Stars N Rockets eyeshadow
Satellite Dreams eyeshadow
Fushia pigment
Golden Olive pigment
Black Liquid liner
and the 217 blending brush.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monica22* 

 
_Since im VERY new to mac and buying it.. I actually Bought my FIRST Mac products Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Got

Sushi Flower E/S
Cool Heat E/S 

My Twin Sister Got me into Mac So I'v used her stuff before but never had any of my own till now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Join the club *Monica*! I bought my first MAC on Monday too...sort of. My actual first was Aquavert e/s that I bought off ebay a few days before. lol. 

My first formal MAC purchases however were: online on Monday, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream & Scene e/s & Desert Rose blush; at the store the next day, Wedge e/s & Breath of Plum blush.


----------



## baysaz (Jun 22, 2008)

Just less than a year ago I ordered 4 e/s online. I'd heard they were long lasting. I'd had enough of doing my eyes and then having it all disappear or run down my face. These shadows have been great and I've added to the collection whenever MAC has free ship or recently F&F.

Woodwinked
Naked Lunch
Amber Lights
Expensive Pink


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Geez that was 7 years ago now!! lol

I think it was Oh baby lipglass which I lost a few months after buying it.

Then I got Face & Body foundation. I got my first ever blush from Mac too in Buff.


----------



## lala_ura (Jun 25, 2008)

My very first buy was naked lunch..I'm running out now. I bought it because I went to catholic school and was only aloud to wear "natural makeup" to avoid getting a detention. Now I use it almost everyday.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 26, 2008)

e/s: texture and fertile
mascara: fibre riche, I think?
liner: minted eye kohl
pigment: mauvement
foundation: none yet, but I have select cover up NW35  
powder: none yet
blush: Cubic
lipliner: none yet
lipgloss: lychee luxe
lipstick: strawbaby

Obviously these weren't all bought at the same time, that'd be a wierd look


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIZZYFRUFRU* 

 
_the first items i purchased were oh baby lipglass w/a chestnut pencil. fell in love from the first purchase._

 

OMG I WAS SO TRYING TO THINK OF WHAT LIP GLOSS I HAD FIRST! And it was OH BABY! WOWWWW.. hella old school. Do they still sell that? Had the lip glass to go with it too. I went through so many of those, I coulda got a free one dammit! =)


----------



## thegirlof1983 (Jun 26, 2008)

is suffer from hyperpigmentation so i started with studio tech conceler,foundation.this guy jermery helped me to feel more beautiful by giving me a full face of natural make up. i fell in love with make up


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyper Real SPF15 foundation and the 190 foundation brush..


----------



## susannef (Jun 26, 2008)

kitschmas pigment in 2000.


----------



## Odette1303 (Jun 27, 2008)

Slimshine in bare. Arrived yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(and I'm still waiting for my Dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hr44 (Jul 1, 2008)

It was the gem pallette from the X-mas collection of '04. 

But I didn't start getting into MAC until my purchase of New Vegas and Gold Deposit MSF. 
Then I got hooked.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jul 1, 2008)

e/s: naked lunch
mascara: X...hated it
liner: blacktrack fluidline
pigment: vanilla
foundation: studio fix...still haven't found a MAC foundation I love
powder: ???
blush: dollymix?
lipliner: none 
lipgloss: either oh baby or prrr
lipstick: high strung


----------



## Cinci (Jul 16, 2008)

Wondergrass eyeshadow and Out To Shock lipstick from the C Shock collection.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 16, 2008)

mine was in 2001 
it was a quad e/s wedge brule and two pink plumy shades cannot remember the name. and c thru lip glass, and studio fix anf an eye brush that i lost i was so upset. i was pregnant and was telling my hubby that i felt ugly and i wanted make up so he took me shopping for mu.


----------



## luscioussss (Jul 17, 2008)

my very first mac product was a lip pallete holiday edition i got from my aunt.
the first item i bought from mac was the mac lipglass in prrr.


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 17, 2008)

i bought my very first MAC in Changi airport in Singapore and it was a pallette (warm eyes).  It comes with a very cute black checked bag with 5 SE brushes and that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 17, 2008)

My first MAC products were Goldmine and Mythology e/s that I bought back in 2000. These two e/s are still on my top 10 MAC products list


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jul 17, 2008)

Pink Poodle Lipglass, Clarity eyeshadow, and Bare Study paint pot. This was just last week.


----------



## cranberrym (Jul 17, 2008)

My very first MAC product was Style blush back in 2003.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

*NC 45 Studio fix foundation *


----------



## smh28 (Jul 17, 2008)

Stuidiofix foundation liquid
Prep and Prime
VGV l/s
lip liner in subculture
clear lip glass

and now....I am hooked! LOL


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

I forget but I think it was either a cornflower pigment sample, bronzer, slicked pink lip gellee or shroom


----------



## Sugar_'n'_Spice (Jul 18, 2008)

My first purchase from Harvey Nics in London back in 1993! consisted of:

Orb & Bark e/s
Delish l/s

the start of a beautiful relationship


----------



## TangoMT (Jul 18, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was Studio Fix back in 2000, I remember being over the moon excited at finally finding a foundation color that matched my skin! I was in college then so you know I felt mighty fancy pulling out a MAC compact in front of all my girlfriends when we were living on Cover Girl budgets! Back then I didn't know what the term "oxidize" meant but I sure knew what Oompa Loompa orange was and that's exactly what SF did on me. I was so disappointed! I stayed away from MAC for years after that terrible first impression, but of course I found my way back. Now if something doesn't work for me, I take it as an excuse to try out 3-4 other things that will!


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 19, 2008)

My first MAC purchase:

e/s: Rich Flesh from N Collection
liner: Blitz n Glitz Fluidline
Paint Pot: Soft Ochre
MSF: New Vegas
Concealer: Studio Stick NC35


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 19, 2008)

i'm pretty sure i bought swish and goldmine eyeshadows about 2 or 3 years ago from MAC.

i used to buy quite a few new bits from MAC but back then i hardly really bought much make-up.

since Fafi collection this year i've been addicted to MAC and have followed all the LE collections.


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 19, 2008)

I started with Studio Fix fluid foundation and Prep & Prime. Followed that with a concealer. Then with a fluidline and lipglass. I have also added a Dazzleglass and have 2 more lipglasses on the way. That's all the MAC I have at the moment, but I'm really dying to get some eyeshadow!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2008)

fluidline macroviolet
few days ago


----------



## Care (Jul 20, 2008)

Prize Petal lipglass


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 20, 2008)

Select tint, ricepaper e/s, clear lipglass


----------



## Izbiz23 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bang on blue e/s she-boom! lipgele and dewy jube lipgele


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 20, 2008)

mine was russian red l/s


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

MAC Prep & Prime


----------



## star25 (Jul 21, 2008)

Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder. I still have a huge tub of it, not even a 1/4 of the way used.

Closely followed by Studio Fix ... love of my life.


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 21, 2008)

lustrewhite lustreglass


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 22, 2008)

Naked & fairy lite pigments started it all!


----------



## gracie22 (Jul 23, 2008)

my very first MAC product was anglecake eyeshadow i bought from ebay seller..


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

The first MAC item I ever bought was Hue lipstick. It was the start of a beautiful relationship...........


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 25, 2008)

I think my first buy is azreal blue, golders green pigments


----------



## iwantmakeup (Jul 26, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was Studio Fix pressed powder...Fell in love with how flawless it made my face look!


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought both Russian Red and Viva Glam (it was the only one they had) when they both first came out.


----------



## anguria (Jul 26, 2008)

IIRC it was melba blush which i still use!


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

creme de violet e/s


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

SHADESTICKS!!! That was only 2 months ago and in a few days, I'll have 19 different colors!


----------



## Ithica (Jul 29, 2008)

Moon's reflection and Electric eel! My ex got them for me for Vday, first ever time at the counter. I knew right then I would be hooked


----------



## Ithica (Jul 29, 2008)

Moon's reflection and Electric eel! My ex got them for me for Vday, first ever time at the counter. I knew right then I would be hooked


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 29, 2008)

Springsheen blush and all that glitters eye shadows. Love them!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 29, 2008)

e/s: gleam
liner: engraved
pigment: violet
foundation: select
powder: select sheer pressed
blush: style
paintpot: fresco rose
lipstick: viva glam vi


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jul 29, 2008)

NW20 moistureblend
Rubenesque paintpot
Springsheen blush


----------



## MACForME (Jul 29, 2008)

Gah! Mine was the 2002 Holiday metal palette. Yes folks, there was a day when palettes were LARGE and metal! This had some great colors in it, I still have the "smolder" liner..


----------



## lanslady (Jul 29, 2008)

Studio Fix nc20
Mythology e/s
Teddy e/l
Mocha l/s


----------



## cheerios (Jul 31, 2008)

Yellow Chrome e/s
Pandamoniom e/s
Artifact p/p


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

My very first was Satin lipstick Myth. It took forever to find peachy nude shade, and I finally find it (I think there's no need to tell that I've found too much products from MAC after Myth..). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hue and Pretty please lipsticks were also one of the firsts.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine was Chestnut lipliner, and I wore it to death! So much that i can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 3, 2008)

My very first MAC product is Myth lipstick, but it was too dark to me.


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

e/s - swish
lipgloss - big baby

i havent used swish in forever but big baby is still one of my fav!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 3, 2008)

Three of the firts things I bought were Teal and Frost pigments and the 242 brush. It was this March when we and my bf were in Praque.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 9, 2008)

MAC Fix+ and Bare Study paint pot....LOVE them both


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 9, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

My first purchase was a lipstick in Hug me and carbon eyeshadow and ive been hooked eversince


----------



## laperle (Aug 9, 2008)

Chrome Yellow e/s


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

Texture e/s in about 2005. Then in about 2006 I got star violet e/s. But I didn't catch the MAC bug until about two months ago, the one that really got me hooked was VG2 l/s. I <3 it!


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe it was a tube of eye paint.


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

my first mac product ever was a lipglass in nymphette.<3


----------



## karenn (Aug 11, 2008)

this topic is interesting, my very first MAC is the studio foundation and loose powder. but I have no idea about MAC at the time until I tried NIGHTSKY softsparkle eye pencil last year. and falling with MAC ......


----------



## xcharlize (Aug 12, 2008)

My first mac products would have to be.. 

Jest, Hepcat, Swish, Sketch and the quad palette ^__^


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 12, 2008)

My very first MAC products that I purchased were Sumptuous Olive and Gleam e/s, and the MA gave me a sample of loose powder with the purchase, but it made my face too pinkish red (-.-').  Love Sumptuous Olive e/s, Gleam e/s is okay though personally.  Just started to get into MAC during mid-MAY of this year.  Hope my MAC collection grows more and more! =^-^=


----------



## Naschrei (Aug 12, 2008)

Melon pigment


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't even buy it, a friend had a duplicate and gave it to me... Honesty eyeshadow. I don't even remember the first thing I bought, probably a pink lip glass.


----------



## TJgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I only just got into MAC after the Neo sci-fi collection. I feel like ive missed out on so much because you cant buy it anywhere near me. 

The first things I bought were Refined Gold bronzer, Blacktrack Fluidline and EZ baby Tendetone. Thats all Ive bought actually.( plus a few swaps) SO FAR. lol


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 12, 2008)

Lipstick color= Chelsea in the old school package.


----------



## mermaidgreen (Aug 13, 2008)

For me it was an eye shadow in 'yoghurt'.Hardly even use it now,it's just too chalky looking.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

electric eel e/s
pigment-vanilla
foundation -hyper real
lipstick-girl about town


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Aug 14, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was 5 eyeshadows. Shimmermoss, Beauty marked, Goldmine, Honesty, and Knight divine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





First pigment purchase (and first time I tried them) was: Kitchmas, Fairylite, and Pink opal.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 15, 2008)

Dang this was years ago....
Studio Fix NC 30
Jest e/s
Folie e/s


----------



## pensive (Aug 15, 2008)

The ones I can remember are:
Studio Fix NW25
Pinkarat Lustreglass


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 15, 2008)

I started using mac earlier this year :]
First things I got were pretty basic stuff.

Eye Shadow: Carbon
Paint Pot: Indianwood
Mascara: Plush Lash
Liner: Kohl Smolder
Pigment: Old Gold
Foundation: Studio Fix
Concealer: Studio Finish
Powder: ---
Blush: Margin
Lipliner: ---
Lipglass: ---
Lipstick: ---
Brush: #266


----------



## Regality101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm a newbie.  My first Mac Purchase was "Oh Baby" lipglass.  I can't recall the year.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

my first was lipstick in Eager


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 15, 2008)

my first MAC product was c-thru l/g, that I stole from one of my best friends my boyfriend had cheated me with.. but then I lost it.. life is unfair


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 16, 2008)

eyeshadow cork


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 16, 2008)

I just bought my first items this past Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Wonderstruck and Flashmode lustreglass, Nymphette lipglass, Angel and Politely Pink lipsticks and Pleasantry mineralized blush from Sonic Chic. Courtesy of my amazing boyfriend (this was my birthday gift... a month early, but who cares?  )


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 16, 2008)

first ever was Tanarama lipstick! I found it in YM magazine (no longer in publication i think!) and had to have it! I wore it like everyday for a year. lol.


----------



## courtastic (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought my first product yesterday.  I tried on a few lipglasses & ended up with Ornamental Liplustre, which I'd been eying for almost a year(procrastination, much?).  But I have it now & I'm making a list of other products that I'm interested in trying & buying.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah, my first MAC item.  It was 3D lipstick!  

I actually forgot about that shade for years and recently started wearing it again after getting one free from the B2M recycling program.


----------



## sherox (Aug 19, 2008)

e/s: brule! i just wanted a highlighter and a MUA recommended it its one of my staples!
mascara: plushlash
liner: --
pigment: mutiny 
foundation: --
powder: --
blush: merrily
lipliner: --
lipglass: bountiful (plushglass)
lipstick: bombshell


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Aug 19, 2008)

oooh...i remember it clear as day....

Tilt and Brown Down e/s...and Bronze (something) shimmery eyeliner pencil


----------



## radarlove (Aug 22, 2008)

Nico lipglass! Wow, I must have been about 10 years old. I remember my mom bought it for me. I just remember it smelling so good. I didn't actively get into makeup until many years later though.


----------



## Makeup Crazie (Aug 22, 2008)

My very first MAC product that I purchased was the clear lipglass


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 22, 2008)

My first eyeshadows were: Expensive Pink, Sketch

Powder: Blot Powder

Foundation: Select SPF 15

Mascara: Plush Lash

Fix +


----------



## Bidds626 (Oct 2, 2008)

fairly new to MAC ( just this past year), and totally new to Specktra, but for my first post...

e/s: gulf stream, warm chill and solar white from Cool Heat
mascara: n/a
liner: feline and orpheus kohl powers
pigment: sample of jardin aires, full size was blonde's gold and vintage gold
foundation: n/a
powder:n/a
blush: peachykeen
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: sock hop
lipstick: lollipop lovin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







just received my first CCB & Beauty powder today ( from Ungaro..)


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 5, 2008)

My mum bought me my first ever MAC product when I was about 12-13 and we were in Hong Kong. It was the first time I entered a MAC shop too, and I remember being amazed by the huge selection of colours!! 

She had me pick one out - I got MAC's *Bombshell* lipstick. However, like radarlove above, I didn't really properly get into MAC until many years later =D


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 5, 2008)

e/s nocturnelle, retrospeck and mythology.. all refills
and a empty quad for those e/s

this was just a couple of weeks ago and then I went crazy about CoC


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 5, 2008)

My very first purchases were the pigments Teal and Silver Fog. I adored teal and wore it ALLLL the time. Glad I got things slowly, so i had time to practice with new products and really get to know them one by one.


----------



## hege (Oct 5, 2008)

Beig-ing shadestick was my first ever MAC product


----------



## isabellexmc (Oct 5, 2008)

e/s:
black tied

l/g:
clear lipglass in the tube :S
love nectar..

Pigment:
mega rich

l/s:
please me

powder:
pressed blot powder medium dark

mascara:
mascara x - hated it!

lip liner:
cork

blush:
pinch of peach

brush:
#168


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 5, 2008)

l/g ohh baby~~~


----------



## LP_x (Oct 5, 2008)

Another one here for Oh Baby lipglass


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 5, 2008)

*uuummm....Black Liquid Last Liner.... & I was incredibly, amazingly impressed!!!*

*next, Blacktrack Fluidline....ah....more Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*3rd....Delineate Fluidline....I think I am a cult follower of Delineate...I know it's not a product for everyone, 
but for me, it fulfills so many makeup fantasies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*(excuse the tone....I was just watching some 1970's
Freddie Mercury YouTube videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...trying to guess what he lined his eyes with way back when...
I think he might have liked MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2008)

My first ever MAC product was a plum coloured lipliner that I lost and now don't remember the name of the shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But soon after I bought a liner in beurre which I love, as well as a viva glam V lipstick and a viva glam VI l/g.. and my lipstick has nearly run out


----------



## BreBreLuvsMAC (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG! I can't remember the name of my first MAC product, it was this really pretty pink color but for some reason I cannot remember the name...lol, I can remember the second one though and that was "Prrr" lipglass


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 6, 2008)

My first MAC product was Oyster Girl lipglass, which was given to me. 

The first product I actually purchased myself.. well, actually I bought all 3 at the same time: Juxt, Satellite Dreams, and Phloof! eyeshadows.


----------



## breakingdawn (Oct 11, 2008)

Sprout eyeshadow and Lychee Luxe lipglass.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 12, 2008)

hmmm ... 

The Clear Lipglass Tube
and the Playboy bunny lipstick and cream/glitter blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still have my bunny stuff - save it for special occasions or extra bad moods - which also qualify as a special occasion.  Need more of those brand collections - like maybe hello kitty


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 12, 2008)

e/s: Aquadisiac
mascara: I think it was zoomlash but couldnt be sure
liner: smolder eye kohl, this was actually the first thing i ever got
pigment: Vanilla
foundation: Studio Fix Powder
powder: see above?
blush: Peachykeen
lipliner: Spice
lipglass: I think it was lustrewhite
lipstick: Politely Pink


----------



## pollymc (Oct 15, 2008)

studio fix powder
honey lust e/s
a brown eye khol


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 16, 2008)

my very first purchase was 3n l/s & 2n l/g


----------



## dolcekatiana (Oct 16, 2008)

*e/s:* Naked Lunch & Sable (bought them at the same time)
*mascara:* Plush Lash in Plush Black
*liner:* Blacktrack Fluidline
*pigment: *N/A
*foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid- NW30
*powder:* Mineralize Skinfinish Natural- Medium
*blush: *N/A
*lipliner:* N/A
*lipglass:* C-Thru
*lipstick: *Bare Slimshine


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 16, 2008)

clear lip glass and a chestnut lip liner-I hate that pencil now


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 16, 2008)

I just recently started using Mac products, so this is what I've purchased so far: 

studio fix foundation nw45, mineralize skinfinish deep dark, and prep n prime.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

e/s: sketch (this was THE first mac product for me)
mascara: zoom
liner: smolder
pigment: full size was blue brown (i got 20 samples online first)
foundation: studio mist. uggh
powder: studio fix
blush: lillicent
lipliner: brick
lipglass: posh it up 
lipstick: brave
misc: brush set.... from... i dont remeber when. it had kind of asian looking bags. 2005?


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

MAC zoom eyelash mascara.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Oct 17, 2008)

Violet pigment started this addiction for meeee...


----------



## statusmode (Oct 17, 2008)

e/s: ricepaper
mascara: zoomlash
liner: black russian pearl glide
pigment: copper beam le
foundation: mineralize satinfinish
powder: studiofix
blush: nuance mineralized blush le
lipliner: cherry
lipglass: cult of cherry
lipstick: russian red
misc: 187 brush


----------



## xwp (Oct 17, 2008)

My first was the blacktrack fluidline. I converted both my sisters into MAC with this eyeliner, it is still the best liner for me!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

e/s: Chrome Yellow (bought it here the other day)
then yesterday I got my very 1st foundation: SFF NC50, and SpringBean Lustreglass!!! Yea me


----------



## ribbons (Oct 18, 2008)

Viva Glam V Lip Stick
Viva Glam VI Lip Stick
187 Stippling Brush


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

Can I have two firsts???

First ever was when I was 16 and it was Pervette lipstick and Club e/s, along with a bunch of face staples.  That was when I was ALOT less high maintenance than I am now.  

When I was 22 I abandoned MAC for BE for a few years because I wanted to try something new.  When I recently got back into MAC my new firsts were six of the Dazzleglasses, Melrose Mood l/s and Foolishly Fab plushglass.  

Now it is all over but the cryin!  I have to support a BE habit and a MAC habit.  My bank account is toast!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 18, 2008)

My first items were actually from my mom. She has always used MAC eyeshadow as far back as I can remember, so my first items were B2M items that she let me choose the colours for: Sequin, Skew, CB96, and Pink Freeze lipsticks, and she gave me her Lychee Luxe lipglass a short while after. 
And she wonders now why I'm MAC-obsessed...


----------



## MacAddict808 (Oct 18, 2008)

my FIRST EVER MAC purchase wass... Jewel Blue e/s

Haha, back in the 8th grade, so that was like.. years ago? hahahhahahah wooooooooow =P


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 18, 2008)

it was a bright orange lipgelee i don't remember the name.. abou three and a half years ago


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

All That Glitters and/or Antiqued e/s


----------



## miss anna (Oct 22, 2008)

Buried Treasure powerpoint pencil....
my first love from MAC & it remains until today...


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 22, 2008)

My MAC "firsties" were:

Mulch e/s
Sketch e/s
Chestnut l/l
Oh Baby l/g
Lust l/g
Studio Fix Powder (bad choice)

...this was the beginning of the addiction.


----------



## Sparxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Beauty Marked!!!


----------



## d-0ne (Oct 23, 2008)

e/s: n/a
mascara: n/a
liner: blacktrack fluidline
paintpot: painterly
pigment: n/a just samples
foundation: hypereal in nc 400
powder: NA
blush: spaced out from scifi 
lipliner: NA
lipglass: N/A 
lipstick: Myth
misc: colour forms advanced brush set


----------



## vkk013 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hyper real pressed powder. I hate it though. Gives me break out and cake on me.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is foundation Select Spf15 in NC30


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 28, 2008)

e/s: Jest, Bronze, & Black Tied (at same purchase)
mascara: /
liner: Fluidline - Blacktrack 
pigment: /
foundation: Studio Tech NW20
powder: Select Sheer Pressed
blush: Sunbasque
lipliner: / 
lipglass: /
lipstick: Royal Assets Pink Lips Palette
misc: /


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 28, 2008)

Just one item. Tendertone Lip Balm in Softnote in the summer of 2007.


----------



## vuittongirl (Oct 29, 2008)

studio fix fluid, studio fix powder, taupe lipstick, sweet as cocoa blush, studio fix concealer, nymphette lipglass, prep & prime and goldmine eye shadow.


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 29, 2008)

First purchase EVER from MAC: Crystal Eyeshadow. Its about ten years old and I STILL have some in that pot.
Afterwards: I wore c4 studiofix and Del Rio lipstick throughout my senior year of high-school. Eek!


----------



## cocolicouss (Oct 29, 2008)

my first purcase was e/s amber lights and l/g on baby <333


----------



## Lapis (Oct 30, 2008)

SFF last December, nothing again until foundation in April, lol now I'm addicted


----------



## Cocopuff (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIZZYFRUFRU* 

 
_the first items i purchased were oh baby lipglass w/a chestnut pencil. fell in love from the first purchase._

 

DITTO!!!!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 30, 2008)

so long ago it was either

lipglass in nymphette <3
or the 169 brush with a blush (forget which) 

i still have the same 169 =D


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 30, 2008)

my very first MAC product was when i was 15 in 2000 my sister gave me the MAC lipglass holiday collection set i was in love 5 lipglasses and underworld lipstick. it was amazing.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Nov 1, 2008)

studiofix powder was my first purchase!


----------



## Tin Angel (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine was Cranberry about 5 years ago, before I knew anything about MAC, I just like the colour. My friend dropped it two days after I bought it though, and it went everywhere, so I only ever used it once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About a year ago, I started getting seriously into MAC, and my first purchase was Arena e/s and Teddy e/l.


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 2, 2008)

I got a pressed powder and a lipglass (idk which one) 7 years ago for a dance performance.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Studio Fix, Verushka l/s, Currant l/l, Chestnut l/l, Blot powder


----------



## veralicious (Nov 4, 2008)

can't really remember but i think its shimpagne!


----------



## cipelica (Nov 4, 2008)

Blot powder


----------



## shmooby (Nov 4, 2008)

e/s: CARBON!
mascara: n/a
liner: Black track fluid line
pigment: Violet
foundation: n/a
powder: n/a
blush: n/a
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: Dazzle glass in like venus
lipstick: Gentle simmer slimshine
misc: n/a


----------



## LusciousLuxe (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha, oh my goodness.  The very first MAC product that got me hooked, years ago- was a Select SPF 15 liquid foundation in NC44.  I've gotten lighter in shades since then but directly after the Select SPF15, I found that Studio Fix Powder which became my main everyday powder after that.


----------



## bsquared (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amberlights, Texture, and Embark e/s*
*Smolder e/l*
*275 brush*

*that was in 06*


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 9, 2008)

It was Electric Eel.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 9, 2008)

Heatherette Trio 1, yeah you can tell how late I got into M.A.C.


----------



## magicmorgan (Nov 11, 2008)

Ether MES


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to the store on July 19th to get the sharkskin shade stick and came home with

Sharkskin
Polar opposite m e/s
Hot contrast m e/s
Cyber lipstick
Currant lipliner
prep+prime lip
217

That was my first


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

basically, most of these are the only MAC stuff i own cause i'm just starting out so yea....

face : Studio Fix Powder in NC35
brush : #217
eyeliner : blacktrack fluidline
paintpot : painterly
eyeshadow : espresso and shroom
blush : peaches


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

Please Delete This...


----------



## foizzy (Nov 11, 2008)

Cranberry e/s. I haven't been showing it much love these days but I did the most amazing smoking eye today w/ it...It's definitely back in reg. rotation!


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 12, 2008)

My very first were Sketch and Blackberry e/s, and 249 brush.
I smashed Sketch while depotting it, so I tried to re-press it but it came out rock hard (and for some reason, I refuse to buy another). I am matte-retarded, so even if I love Blackberry, I just can't use it properly (like all other mattes). The only item from my first haul I use on a daily basis is the 249 brush (and I really love it!)


----------



## gunmetalglitz (Nov 14, 2008)

I just started buying MAC this year, but I'll use this format:

e/s: Star Violet
mascara: DazzleLash (haha)
liner: Powerpoint in Engraved and Fluidline in Blitz n' Glitz
pigment: -
foundation: Studio Tech in NC25
powder: Mineralize Skinfinish Soft and Gentle
blush: -
lipliner: - 
lipglass: -
lipstick: Slimshine in Voile

This is fun


----------



## cetati (Nov 14, 2008)

Indie Girl l/s.. don't even remember what collection it's from. It was a present from an aunt. 

My first MAC product that I bought though is Sumptious Olive e/s. ^_^


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 14, 2008)

My first MAC products was the Shadowy Lady, Era and Antiqued e/s and the lipglass (I can't remember the name).


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

my first MAC was the liquid eye liner in boot black and a studio tech compact in NC 25


----------



## cmonster (Nov 15, 2008)

e/s: sweetlust
lipstick:antiquitease coral lip set =)
blush: melba


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 18, 2008)

e/s: shroom
shadestick: sharkskin
pigment: vanilla
foundation: studio fix
powder: blot powder
blush: fleur power
brush: 187


----------



## Ziya (Nov 18, 2008)

My first time...LOL 
I bought Sketch e/s (which I cant find any where lately! argh)
and Select TINT in nw25 lol I felt so good even though it was just tinted water..HAHAHA I still have it though..the funny thing is that this is like 2-3 years ago..I was a nw25 back then and now I'm NC 43..I'm south asian we tan profusely LMAO and permanently pretty much..


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

my very first mac product(s) were...

clarity e/s
sharkskin shadestick
brave lipstick

i still have them all except for my shadestick, which i misplaced! i can't find it anywhere, so i'm thinking i have to go to my local mac counter sometime soon to pick up a new one. however... i feel like i might pick up more than a shadestick.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 18, 2008)

Pink Venus... Yech... It's amazing I ever bought another MAC product.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 18, 2008)

Entremauve pigment and Stars & Rockets ES.


----------



## amishmethlab (Nov 19, 2008)

Tilt e/s


----------



## Sakurazukamori (Nov 20, 2008)

Silver Dusk


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 20, 2008)

studio fix nw45 and amber lights e/s.... first mac purchases ever 5 yrs ago


----------



## love2beach (Nov 20, 2008)

2 lipsticks & lipliners.  I believe Viva Glam II.  What years were Viva Glam & Viva Glam II put out?


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 21, 2008)

My very first purchase was the Chestnut lip liner & clear lipglass from Marshall Fields (now Macy's) in 1997.


----------



## Rudyru (Nov 21, 2008)

NW something shade stick and some blue pigment. Hated them. I did not touch MAC for about 2 years. 

Then Heatherette happened.


----------



## Marion (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought my first MAC products in 2005 
-Studio Fix powder in NC30
-Style blush
-Lust lipglass


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 21, 2008)

i remember the first time i went in was because i saw them use a MAC mascara on a makeover show and the brush was curved so i thought that was the coolest thing... i think that's prolash, and i also got a lipgloss in i want to sayyyy lovechild? it was a realllyy long time ago, and this girl stole it at a sweet 16.


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 21, 2008)

MAC e/s in PRINT!


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 21, 2008)

e/s: sable
mascara: prolash
liner: cant remember
pigment: golden olive
foundation: studio tech
powder: studio fix
blush: i think it was springsheen
lipliner: stone
lipglass: nymphette
lipstick: relic
misc:


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

Bark e/s
Digit e/s
Small angle brush #22 (now #263 brush)
X-pose l/s (with silver casing with bad smell eek)
Plum lipliner in silver packaging


----------



## blondejunkie (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine were:

Sable e/s
Nylon e/s
Stubborn Brown e/l
Icon Eyes e/l


There was no turning back!


----------



## brenbren2 (Nov 22, 2008)

It was Vanilla E/S

It's still one of my favorites and is under-appreciated.


----------



## gingin501 (Nov 22, 2008)

Clear lipglass and chestnut lip pencil.


----------



## Tinnsla (Nov 26, 2008)

Trax e/s and Flashmode Lustreglass. Got it as a xmas present and got hooked about 2 months later....


----------



## ParanormalStyle (Nov 27, 2008)

My first purchase was Tilt e/s, Auto de Blu e/l, loud lash in noisy black, unwithering pro long wear and oyster girl l/g. I got it all because my grandma wanted me to buy a lot for school, I shied away and got "a little" to her. Now


----------



## tmc089 (Nov 29, 2008)

My first actual purchase was the 187 Brush, and then I got Tempting e/s. Just started collecting this year


----------



## lkclora13 (Dec 10, 2008)

An NW 20 foundation!


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 10, 2008)

e/s: Glitz
mascara: Black X
liner: Black Creme Liner
pigment: Vanilla
foundation: Satin Finish C1
powder: SFX N2
blush: Sierra
lipliner: Mahogany
lipglass: Clear...that's all they had!
lipstick: Viva Glam I

Yeah...this was over 10 yrs ago!


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 10, 2008)

e/s: espresso and shroom
liner: blacktrack f/l
foundation: studio fix powder 
blush: peaches
lipglass: sugar trance (fafi collection)
lipstick: viva glam v
brush : #217
paintpot : painterly


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

oh gosh...twas soooo long ago, i believe it was either a Khol liner or wait no...it was a lipglass.

and i was bitten by the mac bug immediately and i've been hooked ever since. *sigh*


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought sushi flower, jewel blue and juxt e/s


----------



## brixton (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my!  Let's go strolling down memory lane...

- Twig lipstick, when it was called 'Twiggy'
- Blackberry e/s
- Ricepaper e/s
- the ubiquitous Spice lip pencil, which I think was the original viral makeup product.  

All so early '90s.  'Cos it was!  

Sort of lost my interest for a few years, until the Danse collection sucked me back in...never to stray again!!


----------



## vita cooper (Dec 12, 2008)

MY supervisor gave me Mac Red because she said it would look fabulous on me. That was in 1990. I'm still wearing it!!! (along with other colors)


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Krisp, Glare and Carbon e/s


----------



## sayah (Dec 12, 2008)

A pink 3d-gloss.


----------



## aic (Dec 13, 2008)

Studio Fix Powder 
Angel lipstick
that was about three years ago.

But I got into the shadows, pigments, blush...etc from M.A.C recently...like 9-10 months ago


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 13, 2008)

263 small angled brush and the Blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought my first mac item this year.  It was mac mineralized blush in Gentle.


----------



## rimberry (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought my first mac products just yesterday. I bought select spf foundation in nc30 and mineralize skinfinish in medium natural. I have to say I'm in love..lol


----------



## Happyone81 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh baby lipglass and a chestnut pencil. I remember it like it was yesterday, even though it was 7 years ago.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 15, 2008)

Studio Fix NW45 for my senior prom back in 1999 awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol (and i wore that dang WRONG color for years!)


----------



## ploylovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

e/s: Tilt
mascara: - scared of em by reviews
liner: engraved powerpoint
pigment: golden olive
foundation: studio fix fluid nc35
powder: lightful 
blush: springsheen
lipliner: Spice 
lipglass: russian red
lipstick: russian red

it was love at first buy : )


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 15, 2008)

My first ever MAC products were just over a year ago:

*Heirlooms Holiday Facial Brush set
Prep + Prime Skin face primer
Studio Stick SPF 15 Foundation - in NC25
Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer - in NC20
Brush Cleanser*

I have a lonnnnng way to go as I haven't been back to the MAC counter to buy any products in a while other than replacements (they all last so long) but yes, all is about to change as I'm about to embark on a very large pigment haul


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Studio Fix NC45
chestnut lipliner
Folio l/s


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

eyeshadow illusionary burning ambition...


----------



## Mrs.Mara (Dec 19, 2008)

mine was the lipstick high strung.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 19, 2008)

Pandamonium Quad from Balloonacy which was just love at first sight
Select SPF NW15 - the only MAC product that a actually hated.. just no.. 
Cultured Lipglass - my HG light pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cedar Lipliner - the best! perfect match to my lipcolor

Thus started an addiction!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 19, 2008)

steamy, expensive pink, amber lights
=]


----------



## Kalinin (Dec 20, 2008)

The e/s creme de violet was my first mac product. To pink for me


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

jest e/s


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 20, 2008)

satin taupe,shroom,jest e/s and teddy e/p


----------



## amberw (Dec 20, 2008)

I asked for some mac make up one year when i was in about 9th grade i think, my parents got me: 

MAC Holiday / Luxuries Delights: 6 Eye/Cool palette
Stashette 5 brush set in olive


----------



## Iman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nocturnelle, trax and shadowy lady e/s  because I saw a look with them in a mac lookbook. But I hardly use them anymore....


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 21, 2008)

e/s: I think it was Satellite Dreams or Pink Venus. Possibly both together.
mascara: Zoomlash
liner: Smolder e/k
pigment: Tan
foundation: SFF
powder: n/a
blush: Peachykeen
lipliner: Beet
lipglass: Of Corset! (I miss it!)
lipstick: Hug Me
msf: Light Flush


----------



## radarlove (Dec 21, 2008)

e/s: This matte medium blue colour called Fade which I think is d/c. This was YEARS ago...so funny. I would NEVER wear this colour now!
mascara: n/a
liner: n/a
pigment: n/a
foundation: n/a
powder: n/a
blush: n/a - can't believe I've never owned a MAC blush!
lipliner: Beet and Half Red
lipglass: Nico....same time I bought Fade eyeshadow. I LOVED this.
lipstick: Hug Me and Prudeaux (Slimshine)
msf: MSF Natural in light-medium


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 21, 2008)

canton candy paint i think because i used to be into pink eye colours in a huge way for some reason :s


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 21, 2008)

The first products i got were, Studio Fix Fluid in NC15 and Studio Fix Powder in NC15 hehe. And i also got a fluidline in Macroviolet, i was in KaDeWe in Berlin. Was so exciting lol.


: ]


----------



## jigga_jenn (Dec 22, 2008)

Nico (still one of my faves next to the Dazzleglasses) and Surfbunny lipglass (discontinued now, but I was really in love with that lipglass all throughout my HS years)


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

oops double post...


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow... in fact, i made a huge haul, at one time about 3 weeks ago i guess... which i posted here http://specktra.net/f195/like-virgin...t-time-122899/
*Pigments: *
2x Mutiny
Heritage rouge
Royal Flush
Rich purple
Melon
Pastorale
Cocomotion
*Glitters:*
Reflects purple
Reflects blackened red

Little darlings (cool pigments)

Mixing medium water based

15 pans palette with Gesso, Vanilla, Satin taupe, Black tied, Carbon, Plumage

Blush palette with Gingerly

Select sheer pressed

Sharpener, Empty jars

Angel lipstick

Fascinating eye pencil, Stripdown Lip pencil

Bare canvas paint 

Brushes: 180, 242, 217, 272

i don't remember which one went to the cash desk first lol


----------



## Fieeh (Dec 23, 2008)

Teal pigment 2 years ago.. And I have been in love with that and almost everything MAC since


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 23, 2008)

chestnut lip liner, a tube of lip glass (clear) and nc50 studio fix back in 1999


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

It was one of the compact foundations (don't feel like looking it up) but someone stole it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 24, 2008)

Sweetie l/s and Blushbaby. Love them both!


----------



## Maranwic (Dec 24, 2008)

My affair with MAC began in '07 with the Mcqueen Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........It was the pretty golden dome known as 'New Vegas' MSF which i first aquired. 
Its aaaaall been financially downhill from there!


----------



## s2Stephs2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well Dressed Blush

Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and there's no going back!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Dec 25, 2008)

blacktrack fluidline


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 26, 2008)

Nymphette lipglass. Or it might have been a lip conditioner, many years ago.


----------



## cocomia (Dec 28, 2008)

Plus Luxe... by mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking for Lychee Luxe lipglass but the MA accidentally gave me Plus Luxe instead. I didn't realize it until I got home. Anyway I loved it and I think that I look better with it on than Lychee Luxe.


----------



## enigmatic (Dec 29, 2008)

My first purchase was actually today! I bought blacktrack fluidline and blankety lipstick. Tomorrow I intend on getting a lipglass as well.


----------



## ahhhttack (Dec 29, 2008)

In high school I got l/s in Pervette.  Still remember since my friend got such a kick out of the name she wouldn't stop saying it.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 29, 2008)

My first purchase was Shroom eyeshadow. I've heard so many people rave about it, I just had to check it out for myself!


----------



## ceci (Dec 30, 2008)

Dazzlelight e/s was the first and i hate it now. Cos it's too shimmery for my liking...


----------



## Septemba (Dec 30, 2008)

My friend gave me a lipglass when I was in my early teens but I didn't really know anything about MAC. A few years later I bought Shroom and C-Thru!


----------



## Rancas (Dec 30, 2008)

My first purchase was Vapour & Gris e/s, Faux l/s, & Plum liner. I still have Plum although it's pretty short and Vapour which is a great highlighter shade.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jan 1, 2009)

Woodwinked & Expensive Pink. These are still two of my favourites!!


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 1, 2009)

double post


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 1, 2009)

Mulch eyeshadow was my first product ever.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 1, 2009)

My first try, unfortunately not buy was a red lipstick around 8 years ago, I remember falling in love with the color but I thought it must be so darn expensive and I was too shy to ask the price  I saw the prices while going out of the shop though and realized my biggest mistake  A few days later I went again but I couldn't find the color I liked so I ended up buying studio fix fluid foundation, foundation pump and brush #187 only


----------



## shelavou (Jan 1, 2009)

I got foundation and a 190 brush...which I can't stand that brush!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 1, 2009)

It was underage lipglass. I wanted this after seeing Kristen Cavallari from LB wear it.


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 3, 2009)

Carbon and Star By Night eyeshadow.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 3, 2009)

Liquidlast Liner in Inky.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 3, 2009)

As a relatively new MAC addict my first item bought was a Tendertone in EZ baby last summer!

Too yummy to resist no? And there the obsession began...


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

think it was vellum e/s months ago... then loads more shadows.. I have hauls which are product based so first it was shadows, then pigments, then MES and currently glosses and highlighters... I have to buy a number of those and then the infatuation fades a bit, otherwise I get cranky


----------



## teagan.smyth (Jan 10, 2009)

Greensmoke e/s - omg it's the most UNDERRATED e/s EVER!
I love it, it's absolutely amazing xD


----------



## CosmePro (Jan 10, 2009)

Fix powder NC20
shroom e/s
Retrospeck e/s
sable e/s
lovechild l/g


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 11, 2009)

Waternymph e/s


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 11, 2009)

Viva Glam I lipstick when it first came out along with a lip brush


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 11, 2009)

My first MAC purchase was a lipstick I think it was called Deep Attraction in March 2008.  

I had not bought anything MAC until this past Dec and now


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine was Mac technakohl eye liner in photogravure.I was searching for a liner that would have some staying power when worn on the waterline and it works perfectly


----------



## tasha. (Jan 12, 2009)

Last Christmas I got Passionate eye shadow & Pink Opal pigmented eye shadow, just yesterday I bought the 228 brush & brow set from MAC.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweetness l/g from Barbie.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

I THINK it was Black Tied e/s...


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine were kinda boring... foundation, concealer, and powder!  And then I think a week or so later I went to a store and got shadows and stuff.


----------



## reLYME (Jan 15, 2009)

This is so fun!

My first products were a shadestick (I can't remember the name, but it was green), and a tinted lipglass in Prr. I was so hooked that I went back a week later and stocked up on shadows. My favorite shadow for over five years running is Juxt.


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 17, 2009)

My First Mac Product Was Breezy Blush... Feeled In Loved


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 17, 2009)

foundation, a 187, and some pigments.

its been alllll downhill since then!


----------



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

My mom got these for my bday some years ago:
Studio Fix Powder
Oh Baby Lipglass
Bronze Eyeshadow

That's how I even knew who the hell MAC was lol

wasn't impressed with the SF so I exchanged it for Studio Tech and bought the 190 foundation brush along with it... From then on I was semi hooked.... still am semi hooked.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 18, 2009)

Studio Fix fluid, prep + prime for face, and mineralize skinfinish natural powder


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh Baby! and Clear lipglasses


----------



## angied (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got into mac...my first was the e/s woodwinked and creme de violet...those hooked me


----------



## babycoconut (Jan 22, 2009)

Copperring eyeshadow!!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 22, 2009)

pink freeze e/s


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 22, 2009)

oh baby lipglass
espresso

another neutral shadow(forget) and i think goldmine!


----------



## MACLover0820 (Jan 22, 2009)

Circa 1994-96, back when the only MAC store in NYC was on Christopher Street  (you had to be buzzed in or wait in line to get in) I also saw Janet Jackson in there once.... I purchased Siss lipstick and Icon lipstick and a couple of brushes MAC doesn't make anymore.

I've been a MAC addict for 15yrs.


----------



## shinr1 (Jan 22, 2009)

My firsts--

e/s: freshwater
      creme de violet
      swimming

plushglass:
       bountiful

foundation:
       NC35


That was the first of my addiction  = )


----------



## fintia (Jan 23, 2009)

So exciting!! that 1st time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got a MAC make over that day and I ended up buying:

Sketch e/s
White frost e/s
Contrast e/s
Prr lipglass
224 blending brush






YUP!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

my first MACchase was my SFF (wrong color), concealer and 190 brush lol


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Taupe l/s (this was in the 90s)


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 24, 2009)

219 brush, Sea and Sky and Fresh Green Mix mes.


----------



## Hikari (Jan 24, 2009)

mineralize satinfinish foundation, strobe cream and mac 187! met my 2009 new year resolution


----------



## Bernadette120 (Jan 24, 2009)

i think i got a boatload of lil pigments from ebay.

then, amber lights e/s

nuff said.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 24, 2009)

e/s: Phloof!
mascara: n/a
liner: Fluidline in blacktrack
pigment: Naked
foundation: Studio Fix+ NC25
powder: Medium-Dark Blot powder
blush: Fleur Power
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: Prr (when I was like 13)
lipstick: Quiet Please


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jan 24, 2009)

select spf in nc15, cause they had no studio fix fluid in my shade in stock  and then i got smolder eye kohl, 213 brush, nc15 studio finish concealer and something else that i cant remember lol.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 25, 2009)

It was either Beauty Marked eyeshadow or High Tea and Freckletone bought at the same time. I can't remember!


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Amber lights eyeshadow


----------



## Iffath (Jan 25, 2009)

Foundation, select moistureblend NC40


----------



## myfuel (Jan 25, 2009)

The Studiofix compact foundation, ages ago. I loved it because it gave full coverage and was so easy to use to cover up all my acne. Unknown to me, it was actually causing more breakouts for me. Of course, I didn't realize it till a long while after, and stopped using it.


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Jan 27, 2009)

Their eyeshadows. 

I mean, just looking at that vast selection, is already tempting enough. No wonder all of us fell for the brand so hard.

My very first though were Aquadisiac and Gorgeous Gold. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Aquadisiac, such a pretty blue-green. (shows up more blue on me) I use it every time I want a more colourful look. 

Unfortunately, my Gorgeous Gold is still kind of sitting there...I have no idea what to do with it. PLEASE HELP?


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Jan 27, 2009)

My VERY 1st MAC purchase, back in December, consisted of:
Fix+
Blushcreme in Lilicent
2008 Holiday Face Brush Set
Studio Finish Concealer NW25 (best concealer!!)

I've since then bought a few other MAC products and i think I'm hooked! lol


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 27, 2009)

Jet lipstick, a sheer gunmetal color which has long been discontinued.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 27, 2009)

My town just got a MAC counter just year during Fafi! so my first purchase was a fafi haul...
Quad 1, sugar trance & cult fave l/g, hipness & fashion frenzy blush.


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 28, 2009)

The lovely teal pigment.
No wonder I fell in love instantlly.


----------



## meeta (Jan 29, 2009)

perverted pearl quad, high strung l/s, oyster girl l/g, and plum liner many years back. the ma did a great job and i had to have it all!


----------



## mssheba (Feb 1, 2009)

My first MAC item was Lipglass in Lemonade, I think...


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 2, 2009)

My very first MAC item was Steamy e/s. It's still my absolute favorite MAC e/s color.


----------



## fiercemy (Feb 2, 2009)

my very first MAC products I bought them both at the same time were Oh Baby lipglass and Chestnut lip liner.


----------



## sweetie (Feb 2, 2009)

My very first MAC product was studiofix powder in C7, oh baby lipglass, pervette lipstick and chestnut pencil.  I loved C7 so much and was heartbroken when they stopped selling it.  I never quite fell in love with NC45 as much.  When they brought C7 back it didn't seem quite the same.  Hmm wondering if I should try it again.


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 2, 2009)

My first products were Twig Twig l/s, C-Thru l/g, 188 Brush and Typographic e/s. I still love every single one of these


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 2, 2009)

e/s: shroom
mascara: -
liner: blacktrack fluidline 
pigment: vanilla sample.. no full sizes yet
foundation: -
powder: studio fix powder NC30
blush: Fafi Hipness (CCO)
lipliner: -
lipglass: love knot & naked space (CCO)
lipstick: fleshpot (CCO)
misc: soft and gentle msf, and first brush 239/217/219


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 2, 2009)

My first Mac purchase was this past christmas. I got the 224 from my local CCO. Hopefully I'll be able to build my collection but for right now I'm a poor college student. : (


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

mine was neo-sci fi e/s in expensive pink which i still have the receipt and box for


----------



## sierrao (Feb 2, 2009)

my first was the Rule eyeshadow, i needed a orange for cheerleading


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 2, 2009)

I just re-purchased Oyster Girl, my first MAC ever.  I had forgotten how great of a color it is!


----------



## frekkles (Feb 2, 2009)

My first purchase was Hyper lipstick. It's discontinued and I miss it.


----------



## ringxofxfire (Feb 8, 2009)

carbon and rice paper e/s
russian red lipstick
blacktrack fluidline
studio concealer in nw25 ( i'm actually nc15...)
242
266
sea& sky e/s
blush in pleasantry
mineralize skinfinish duo in light medium


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

glitz e/s
haze e/s
vellum (large one) e/s

pervette and lust l/s

that was about 100 years ago LOL


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 8, 2009)

lol i jsut remembered my first mac purchase was when i was in 5th grade.. my mom got me a concealer  for my graduation day (i had some skin discoloration at the time) and a clear lipglass


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

Love Connection E/S duo and Painterly paint pot!


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 10, 2009)

Vellum and Black Tied e/s where my first every purchases. I wanted Carbon, but they were out and the MA managed to persuade me to buy Black Tied... I think I've only used it about 5 times.


----------



## smi5290 (Mar 10, 2009)

my first two products were motif eyeshadow and otherworldly paintpot


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 10, 2009)

My first products were Mythology e/s and Blow Dry l/s.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 10, 2009)

teddy eye kohl and a 219 brush, it brings back such great memories.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 10, 2009)

ohh well mine was the studiofix foundation...thats like 2 or 3 yrs ago... and that got the ball rolling


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Expensive pink eyeshadow and I've sunk in more money ever since.


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Paint Pot - Rubenesque

Eye Shadow - Brule, Sable, Woodwincked

Lipstick - Myth

Brushes - 239, 217


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine was the brown quad from the Smoke Signals collection. I think that's the name of the collection. Haha.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Wedge, Sable, 217, and 269


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 11, 2009)

Studio Fix Fluid, Select Concealer and Select Pressed Sheer powder. I first walked into MAC looking to be matched for foundation but the entire HK collection later, that feels like a very long time ago ;-)


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 11, 2009)

Aw I'm such a noob lol.

Last summer I bought a light pink liquidlast liner, and then eye kohl in Ivy and Velvet Underground.  Then I had no money and didn't buy any MAC at all until a couple of weeks ago when I got the Studio Sculpt foundation and fell in looooove all over again =]]  It went from "I really like this stuff" with the older things I'd bought to a full on obsession now.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hyperreal foundation, Print and Trax e/s


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Mar 11, 2009)

It was an Irridescent Powder...can't remember the name, had ice in it.

Then I started seriously hard core collecting when AMuse came out.  Nearly bought out the collection, and was hooked from there.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 11, 2009)

*thinks* .....

Greenstroke e/s


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha mine was a huge random haul of stuff!! I got like... 9 eyeshadow pans, 15 pan pallet, 2 eyeliners, a foundation, 4 lipglasses, two msf's, hahaha I forgot what else, but I know it was at LEAST that stuff.. I was like *I've never bought MAC and I finally have my own job, I'm gonna go to the states where it's cheaper and splurge like never before!*


----------



## emmalay (Mar 11, 2009)

nocturnelle and lovely lilac eyeshadow !


----------



## cocomia (Mar 12, 2009)

Less than a year ago...

e/s: Mave yet to buy, maybe woodwinked over the weekend, i'm still deciding!
l/g: Plus Luxe Plushglass
Pigment: -
l/s: Shy Shine, which I never wore and ended up melting along with another l/s that I never use
powder: Select Sheer Pressed NC30
mascara: -
lip liner: -
blush: Fleur Power (r.i.p)
brush: Holiday 2008 Face Brush Set (and those are the only ones I have and the 182)

This list makes me want to run out and buy more stuff! *drool*


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I just stopped in MAC randomly and picked up Eyepoppin' and Fab & Flashy.  They were just such pretty brights and they're still some of my favorites. (infact, I'm wearing Eyepoppin' toady!)

Only bought the occasional random thing until this past Christmas when my flight was cancelled and I spent a boring vacation watching tutorials on Youtube.  Now I'm spending far too much money filling out my collection...

Hey, my first post!  I'm finally outta lurkerdom...


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 12, 2009)

The first things I purchased from MAC were Black Tied and Steamy. The SA did a really cute smokey look with them and I was hooked!


----------



## Preciouspink (Mar 12, 2009)

light flush msf!


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

I got into MAC two years ago for Halloween... I think my first purchases were Blacktrack, a lip brush to use as an eyeliner, Antiqued e/s and Shroom e/s.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 14, 2009)

The nineties... yikes!
- Crystal eyeshadow
- Ingenue Blue eyeshadow


----------



## njoy (Mar 14, 2009)

I remember it like it was yesterday... Shroom e/s. My first love.


----------



## Ange1 (Mar 17, 2009)

217 brush!!! I'm still in love!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 17, 2009)

My first MAC purchase was Paramount l/s... way back in the day. I haven't worn that color since middle school!


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 20, 2009)

Swimming, Ricepaper and Deep Truth e/s


----------



## Poupette (Mar 20, 2009)

Slicked Pink lipgelée


----------



## MishaDior (Mar 21, 2009)

My obsession was created on Jan. 3, 2008- my 21st birthday. My friend took me to the MAC store and I got to pick out whatever I wanted, but since I didnt wear makeup at all until then, I stuck with cute and simple- Honey Lust and Nymphette. They are definitely 2 of my faves!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 21, 2009)

Blacktrack Fluidline. I purchased it because I was so tired of my eye liner smudging, unfortunately the fluidline still smudges ... so I'm still looking!


----------



## sundaram (Mar 22, 2009)

i got a foundation and a 190 brush


----------



## britnicroq (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine was Oh Baby l/g, pretty much the only thing I wore all through high school


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine was the Diana Ross quad no.2. I still use it all the time.


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 25, 2009)

Carbon e/s, its years since i bought it, but still it looks like its totaly new


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 26, 2009)

*What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

Mine was
Glitter Eye Liner in 'spunsilver'

share yours


----------



## alka1 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

My first MAC purchase (back in Feb. 08) :

187 brush

followed by Fix+


great thread


----------



## nebbish (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

The mineral eyeshadow in Danger Zone from the Red She Said collection.

It's got a huge dent in it from being used all the time :[[


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

Trax e/s like prob 10 years ago...
I've been on a downward spiral ever since!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

I splurged my first time. 

116 brush
Myth lipstick
C-thru lipglass
Pleasantry mineral blush
Liquidlast eyeliner (I think that's what it's called)

It was like $108! I still came back though, time and again.


----------



## chiklita (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

I bought two MAC products together: a 217 brush and Blooming powder blush.


----------



## georgiabarredo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

the very first items i bought w/ my OWN money from mac... if i remember correctly...

-168 brush
-242 brush
-ambering rose blush
-random eye shadows cant remember which ones 

heheh


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

Hi there.  Here is an existing thread on this topic:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...product-26394/


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

here is another one 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/y...out-mac-51063/


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

i've said it on the other "losing your mac virginity" threads but on my 16th bday, I bought sable, humid, and flashtrack e/s with a gift card.


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

Mine was Studio Fix in NC 20 in 1997.  Still use the stuff, though N4 is a better match


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

sorry..


----------



## susannef (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

Kitschmas pigment back in 2000. It still looks untouched sigh. Wish I had sold it before they repromoded it...


----------



## Tahti (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: What was the first MAC product you ever bought?*

StudioFix Powder in NW15. Gone through about 5 compacts of it by now ;/


----------



## andrrea (Mar 28, 2009)

My very first MAC purchase was Taupe lipstick!!


----------



## Viva (Mar 28, 2009)

My first product was Haux e/s.


----------



## amabel (Mar 28, 2009)

My first MAC thing was 187 and 239 brushes and blush gentle.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 29, 2009)

Got the 224 brush, juxt and shimmermoss about 5 years ago first time ever at a mac store. Still have my 224


----------



## cryS7al (Mar 29, 2009)

All That Glitters e/s and Bountiful plushglass


----------



## DazzleDarling (Mar 29, 2009)

*Lipglass:*
Entice [_very_ first MAC purchase was this by itself] 
HK Mimmy

*E/S:*
Mulch
Arena

*Eye Liner: *
PearlGlide Eye Liner: Molasses


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2009)

my first MAC purchases were:  Russian Red Matte lipstick, Marrakesh Matte lipstick (matte was really in!) and Studio fix (NC20 -- I am now an NC15 since I don't go in the sun unless I am totally blocked and capped).  This was in 1991!!! omg.. I am reallyyyyyyy old


----------



## Purple (Mar 30, 2009)

Paramount lipstick, back in 1995! and since then


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

It was mac fix, brun eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow , club eyeshadow, mac studio fix and my 217 brush


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 31, 2009)

My first purchase was all that glitters e/s. It was all I could afford and well I still love that e/s I just had to refill it!


----------



## MadMunky (Mar 31, 2009)

concealor that made my dark circles look like orange circles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it didn't put me off though


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 31, 2009)

Vanilla e/s


----------



## vita cooper (Apr 2, 2009)

My supevisor gave me MAC red lipstick in 1985. She said it would go perfect with my skintone & she was right.  I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 2, 2009)

i am super new with mac - my first mac was the hello kitty lipstick in most popular, i probs never would've gotten into it if it weren't for the hello kitty collection!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Apr 3, 2009)

My first MAC product was a dark silvery eyeshadow and ZoomLash mascara when I was 19. xD


----------



## disconlemonade (Apr 3, 2009)

*e/s:* tete-a-tint
*mascara:* n/a
*liner:* smolder
*pigment:* cocomotion and gold mode samples
*foundation:* mineralize satinfinish 
*powder: *msfn (first mac product ever!)
*blush: *eversun bpb
*lipliner:* n/a
*lipglass:* lovenectar
*lipstick:* ultra elegant slimshine
*misc:* 217 brush


----------



## sherby2722 (Apr 5, 2009)

My first mac product was electra e/s been an addict ever since


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh gosh, I don't even know if I remember...  It was a lipglass...  Some lavender shade w/sparkles in it...  Nico, maybe?  This was about 10 years ago.  I loved it, and that was the beginning of the addiction.


----------



## trendoid (Apr 6, 2009)

My very first trip to MAC was a bit of a haul! It was two years ago and I remember it perfectly. 
I bought:
Sophisto lipstick
Select Tint fndtn
Studio Finish concealer
190 & 194 brushes


----------



## juicychic (Apr 6, 2009)

*My very very first MAC product was the Technakohl (sp?) liner. *
*I waited like a year and then I brought Cute-ster lipstick in February and I've been adding to my collection every since =]*


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

Dollymix blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one is also my first rose blush


----------



## gremlin (May 11, 2009)

My first buy from MAC was Politely Pink lipstick and it's still one of my favourite lip products.


----------



## DancingBrave (May 11, 2009)

Moss green eyeshadow. Pretty sure its been discontinued.


----------



## pianohno (May 11, 2009)

My darlin' momma got me Love Nectar lustreglass in London airport when I was about 13. Some days me/my purse wish she'd never introduced me into the world of MAC


----------



## nichollecaren (May 11, 2009)

MSF in Gold Deposit (we had a love/hate relationship)


----------



## Chula (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIZZYFRUFRU* 

 
_the first items i purchased were oh baby lipglass w/a chestnut pencil. fell in love from the first purchase._

 
*NW15 Studio Fix Fluid* Foundation
*Viva Glam V* Lipstick
*Subculture* Lipliner
*Instant Gold* Lipglass





​


----------



## misha5150 (May 11, 2009)

First purchase was in 1999/2000 and I bought "O" lipstick, Chestnut lipliner and Oh Baby lipglass.  I still have Oh Baby but theres no way I'm putting 10 year old lipglass on my lips!! Yuck!


----------



## Kalico (May 12, 2009)

Steamy, 10 years ago.

Craziness.


----------



## winkietoe (May 12, 2009)

My first MAC products I got were from my bestie for my birthday in April.  

She surprised me with a few goodies from the Hello Kitty collection that she knew I was interested in: Tippy blush, Fun & Games blush, Lucky Tom pallete, and the HK doll.

After that I was hooked! I came back a week or so later and picked up a few goodies.  Then came back a few days later and got even more from the Rose Romance collection.  The MA even recognized me!


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Snob Lipstick
Cranberry Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
& Concealer


----------



## gildedangel (May 29, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder for me! Stole it from my mom lol.


----------



## lkvf99 (May 29, 2009)

studio fix fluid nc50
fix+
msf
mac concealer


----------



## Civies (May 30, 2009)

Hello Kitty lipglass in Mimmy .

I thought it was kind of a crappy purchase at first, I regretted not getting Tippy blush instead. But now that I'm using Revlon's Nude Attitude Lipstick with Mimmy over it it's gorgeous on my lips and I love it !


----------



## myzleelee (May 30, 2009)

wow my first mac purchase..... was riot,scheme,and stomp.... i think from the experiment color collection... that may not be the name it was like 11-12 yrs ago. i got eyelashes to but i cant remember the #..... mac has come a long way because back in the day they did NOT have the vast arrray of colors (foundation) for woc. JUST LIKE WINE THEY GET BETTER WITH TIME


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

I got my Teal pigment last year and my addiction has begun... HAHA


----------



## minnie_moo (May 31, 2009)

HK Mimmy l/g & Popster TLC... I'm a recent convert & now I can't stop buying!


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 2, 2009)

my first MAC purchases were 5 years ago: Tempting e/s, Shroom e/s, Retrospeck e/s and Antiqued and i continued to buy products from them on and off, but it wasn't until the Sugarsweet collection that i became hooked


----------



## paradiscolove23 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine was this past April:

Satin Taupe, Steamy, Sketch, and Paradisco eyeshadows. Rubenesque paintpot, Skant Slimshine, and a 224 brush.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 8, 2009)

Steamy e/s and carbon e/s when I was 12!


----------



## AmandaCA (Jun 8, 2009)

Very first Mac product: A tub of plain silver glitter gel, probably for body. 
Yes, that's right.

I was 12, it was my 6th grade graduation. (I'm 20 now) Apparently, my idea of getting dolled up for this occasion was putting random glitter gel on my cheeks and eyes. Wow is it embarrassing to look at those pictures. I don't even think Mac carries that anymore.

My second Mac product that I actually used often and correctly was Prrr lipglass my freshman year of high school. Because I read in Seventeen magazine that Paris Hilton used it.

Yay adulthood! I definitely just made a big mental note to teach my future daughters about makeup. Early.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 8, 2009)

I first started with MAC when I was in 9th grade roughly (I'm 21 now, so not too long ago I guess lol). My first eyeshadows were Freshwater, Fade, Swish, and Electra. I also got my first pigment in my sophomore year in Softwash grey. I kind of didn't pay much attention to MAC except when I had dances and I would get various colors to match my dresses but beginning last year I got a thing or two here and there but this is the year I became hooked and addicted!


----------



## Mmmayumi (Jun 9, 2009)

My first ever mac product was jewel blue eyeshadow which sadly got discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love this eyeshadow!


----------



## Altheea (Jun 9, 2009)

3 years ago, Shimmermoss and Humid e/s. Too bad I can't find MAC in my country yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I have to ask all my friends to bring me.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Swish and Juxt eyeshadows


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder.


----------



## petiteny (Jun 10, 2009)

Lustreglass in Wonderstruck and im still loving it!


----------



## Hettepet (Jun 10, 2009)

two eyeliners, they were great.....and so the story started


----------



## koukla032487 (Jun 10, 2009)

Almost 3 yrs ago bought Woodwinked e/s...then I was hooked on MAC


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 10, 2009)

carbon, retrospeck & sushi flower e/s
rubenesque p/p 
& gentle mineralized blush!


----------



## krystaj (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine was Springsheen blush...this was me for like a week after


----------



## macluvermre (Jun 11, 2009)

Amber lights  and Tempting e/s, along with ornamental lustreglass


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Morning Glory lustreglass


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't remember if I bought eyeshadows or foundation first....

If shadows, it was honey lust, embark and mystery...all on the same day!
If foundation....Studio Fix in NC50...have since learned that C7 worksbetter!


----------



## RemyLV (Jun 17, 2009)

My very first Mac product was engraved kohl eyeliner.


----------



## charnels (Jun 18, 2009)

"scene 1" eyeshadow. 
it's been discontinued, but i still have it!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 18, 2009)

My first e/s was chill... and guilty confession, I used to wear it all over the eye whilst rocking the black gothic liner... lame. I have come a long way baby!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jun 18, 2009)

Butternutty Shadestick, I'm a late bloomer!


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 18, 2009)

Extra Amps Dazzleglass. It was just a few months ago. I've collected a ton since then... ^_^


----------



## malaliath (Jun 19, 2009)

Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass and DangerZone MES ... late last year ...

And the obsession grows.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)

my first Mac products were:

Painterly Paintpot
Fresca Rose Paintpot
Fix+


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

i think it might have been pink poodle lip glass, i am not sure though.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine was Ample Pink Plushglass.


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 20, 2009)

....


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 21, 2009)

in 2005 a jellybabe lipgelee hehe


----------



## shops2much (Jun 21, 2009)

Way back in 1994 (in my somewhat goth phase) or so I got my first tube of Chelsea lipstick.  It was a super dark brown, then I also got Film Noir and Media, both dark shades of lipsticks.  I've since moved on to Angel and Bombshell lipstick which make me look so much happier


----------



## erica01 (Jun 22, 2009)

The first M-A-C item I purchased was MSF soft and gentle, eyeshadow shroom, texture, sable.


----------



## wonjoo89 (Jun 22, 2009)

it was the tinted moisturizer and select cover-up.
I honestly didn't like the tinted moisturizer..not enough coverage (obviously).
and the select cover-up was too thin for my liking.

I TOTALLY bought a bunch of stuff at the CCO today, and was really excited!!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jun 22, 2009)

Violet pigment, white pigment and fix +


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought the Mi'lady mineralized eyeshadow duo first, then Blacktrack fluidline, both online.
The first thing I ever bought from a MAC store was Parfait Amour eyeshadow.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 25, 2009)

studio finish concealer in NW25 for my dark under eyes.   magic!


----------



## sleep2dream (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just started buying MAC ! My first MAC product is the Cremesheen Lipstick Brave Red ! I'm becoming addicted now


----------



## KnightDivine24 (Jun 25, 2009)

My first purchase was in March and I got Satin Taupe e/s and the 239 and 224. And I LOVE all of them. =)


----------



## sdfw (Jun 26, 2009)

My first MAC product was oh baby l/g.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 26, 2009)

Shocolate lipglass my freshman year of college.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 26, 2009)

Blue Brown pigment


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 26, 2009)

e/s: Ricepaper
mascara: -
liner: smoulder
pigment: vanilla and tan
foundation:moisture blend
powder: -
blush: Sunbasque
lipliner: Spice 
lipglass: Wonderstruck
lipstick: Sweetie


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 26, 2009)

Shroom e/s, it was actually a gift from my grandmother. I fell in love of course.


----------



## princesssparkle (Jun 27, 2009)

at my first mac haul, I bought: Shadestick (Sharkskin), Shroom and Handwritten Eyeshadow


----------



## frostiana (Jun 27, 2009)

My very first mac items were fluidlines in blacktrack and blue peep a 266 brush, a blast o' blue lipstick from C-shock, a spring bean lip glass and a paint in chartru. I still have all of these except the blacktrack  and the 266.


----------



## kathyp (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it was Paramount lipstick. Or maybe it was Chelsea. I kept a few of those old tubes in the black, matte packaging for a while before ultimately recycling them.


----------



## Ninahita (Jun 28, 2009)

blushbaby blush, dervish lip pencil and espresso eyeshadow


----------



## kayc18 (Jun 28, 2009)

Eyeshadow: *Ricepaper*

Pigment: *Melon*

Foundation: *Mineralize Loose Powder SPF 15* in Medium Plus

Powder: *Blot Powder*

Blush: *Eversun*

Lipglass: *Negligee*

Lipstick: *Bombshell
*
Brush: *129*

Miscellaneous: *Brush Cleanser*


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

tempting tillie lip conditioner


----------



## candaces (Jun 29, 2009)

casablanca eye shadow


----------



## miss sha (Jun 29, 2009)

I got a whole bunch of face stuff my first trip into a MAC.

MSFN in Medium Dark, Select SPF15 in NC45, Studio Finish concealer in NW40. And I think I may have gotten Blackberry and All That Glitters and a 4 pan palette then as well... maybe a 217 and 239 too? I know it was almost a $200 receipt so maybe that was everything.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 30, 2009)

Teal pigment! Still my fave because it looks great with my eyes and skin


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jun 30, 2009)

My first thing I got from Mac was from my sister who got me into this whole mess haha. She got me Satellite Dreams E/S and a 239 Brush.


----------



## monter (Jun 30, 2009)

my first purchase was two summers ago... i went a little crazy my first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vanilla, star violet, gleam, and folie shadows
nightfish fluidline
springsheen blush
chicory lip pencil
vival glam iv lipstick
opal lustreglass
272, 208, 217, and 239 brushes


----------



## Mui (Jul 1, 2009)

My first Mac Product was Sweet Sienna pigment XD
It was my first pigment and I completely fell inlove <3 and haven't stopped buying other MAC pigments since.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 1, 2009)

It was either Prr lipglass or O lipstick...can't remember which came first lol


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 1, 2009)

_*My first products were Stars and Rockets, Spring Up and Satellite Dreams Eyeshadow and Ms Fizz Dazzleglass.*_


----------



## eiffadea (Jul 1, 2009)

my 1st haul from mac when i 1st started with makeup was vanilla pigment,blacktrack fluidline,187 brush(cz it looks cool at that time),hug me l/s,and lipgloss i can't remember what's the name..


----------



## jackiel718 (Jul 1, 2009)

My first MAC item was prrr! lipglass I recieved as a gift when I was 13.

The first MAC purchase I ever made was the clear lipglass sometme in junior high...ewww lol

I never realized I''ve been using MAC for this long being that I only recently  started getting really into it.

e/s: *crystal & steamy*
l/s: *viva glam v*
l/l:*subculture*
l/g:*clear*
concelear:*studio finish nw 25*
powder: *studio fix c25*
blush:*on a mission*
brush: *194*
skincare: *strobe cream*
misc: *brush clenaser*


----------



## angereye (Jul 1, 2009)

Carbon e/s


----------



## bennsgirl (Jul 2, 2009)

breath of plum powder blush


----------



## baby_g (Jul 4, 2009)

it was either lipglass in florabundance or lychee luxe - i still have and love these and am on my 4th tube of florabundance and 2nd of lychee luxe


----------



## Laurie (Jul 4, 2009)

Honey Lust, Steamy and Black Tied. Bought em all at the same time. August 2004!!!


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jul 7, 2009)

a pink eye kohl in petunia...ohhh memories


----------



## NeverEnoughMac (Jul 7, 2009)

Acid Orange pigment....


----------



## starlightx (Jul 8, 2009)

EDIT: My first ever product was Brush Cleanser. I forgot about it!

I ordered from the online store for my second time, so I got a sample of the ZoomBlack Mascara and a tinted lip conditioner in Popster from the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## SparkleBear (Jul 10, 2009)

My first product ever was bronzing powder in golden! Not long after, I picked up all these "firsts" at my CCO:

e/s: Star by Night
beauty powder blush: Shy Beauty
lipglass: Prize Petal 
lipstick: Her Fancy


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 10, 2009)

my very first was creme de violet, a few years ago. then it just blew up from there on. lol.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not sure.. but probably studio fix nw45.  wow.. thats way back before I really knew about MAC.  I guess then MAC was just some cosmetic line that actually had my shade!!!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 11, 2009)

Cubic powder blush was my first MAC product.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 11, 2009)

Teddy Eye Kohl and Shimmermint shade stick.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 11, 2009)

My very first products was actually two e/s': Black Tied (Lure Collection), and Chill.


----------



## hatchetwhore (Jul 11, 2009)

My first MAC item was Bitter e/s back in 2006. It took me two years to finally spend the $16.00 (CAD) on a single shadow. lol


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 12, 2009)

MAC pigment samples. I got about 10 of them from a friend of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




After that, I got Petticoat.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

gesso eyeshadow


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 12, 2009)

Tilt e/s; this was in 2000, I believe. Grade 8 graduation, haha.


----------



## amabel (Jul 12, 2009)

First I bought 187 and Gentle blush.


----------



## MforMyName (Jul 12, 2009)

my very first was blushcreme, in ladyblush.


----------



## belle89 (Jul 12, 2009)

Studio fix powder


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 12, 2009)

the first things:
15 pro eyeshadow palette
sushi flower
ricepaper


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 13, 2009)

It was so long ago I can't remember which came first, Contrast e/s or Studio Finish Concealer in NW20 and NW25. (NW25 was too dark, so I gave it to my little sister, thus making it _her_ first MAC!)


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lipstick! Way back when I was still in college, that was when they still had the old packaging. I believe it was year 1995! Haha!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 15, 2009)

I got some pigment samples first. Then fling eyebrow pencil and she-boom lip gloss


----------



## noemie (Jul 15, 2009)

Cultured lipglass - still one of my faves.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 15, 2009)

the studio concealer that was/is(even though i don't use it) 6 shades too dark. dunno what my MA was thinking!


----------



## candisum (Jul 18, 2009)

my first encounter with mac was pink pearl pigment. i came accross it on ebay in 2002. when i received it, i've loved pigments ever since. still on the prowl for the rares. feels like an endless hunt for a few which i'm sure other pigment lovers are sharing in. I WENT MAC AND NEVER LOOKED BACK!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 18, 2009)

a MES, and when i first used it i was all "wtf is this shit?". so i returned it and got gorgeous gold e/s which remains one of my favorite e/s to this day.


----------



## lilpinkninja (Jul 19, 2009)

E/S da bling and Skinshimmer :-D


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_Studio fix powder_

 
Same here, it's a Maryland thang.


----------



## BRosa (Jul 19, 2009)

Oddly enough, my first mac product was the 205 mascara fan brush. I thought it was so weird looking but cool.  Love to work with it.  Still do.


----------



## martaboy (Jul 19, 2009)

Humid e/s. Love it since then


----------



## devonlillie (Jul 20, 2009)

I got a quad of e/s with Satellite Dreams, Bitter, Freshwater and Sushi Flower


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 20, 2009)

Cyber lipstick


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 21, 2009)

Aside from playing with my mother's when I was younger, my first product I bought myself was the porcelain pink msf when it was originally released. Ahh memories.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 23, 2009)

e/s:  Mulch
brush: 219
LE item:  Warming Trend e/s from the Cool Heat collection (June 2008) from eBay. I cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## LouLou69 (Jul 24, 2009)

Phase, Limit and Frill Eyeshadows in the twist off pots


----------



## raspberries (Jul 29, 2009)

The very first MAC product I got was the Chocolate Brown Pigment in the OJ, without even trying a sample beforehand. Then I realized it's not really my color and sold it. Oh, I was such a newbie back then...


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 30, 2009)

sephirias said:


> wow this little list is working up some memory juices!
> 
> 
> liner: smolder
> ...


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 2, 2009)

My first mac product I ever prchased was at an estee lauder outlet and I bought a plushglass in posh it up


----------



## Deborah197 (Aug 2, 2009)

My very first MAC Product was MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Engraved with a MAC Sharpener. I loved it.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Aug 3, 2009)

The Smoky Eyes Palette from Holiday '08 - and since then my MAC collection has grown at a terrifying rate.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 3, 2009)

Plush Lash Mascara... Best mascara ever by the way


----------



## shadymoto (Aug 4, 2009)

Brule and the Moisture Cover concealer I think, not too long ago at all.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 5, 2009)

my very first MAC products were Mulch eyeshadow and 239.  I bought them because a girl I cheered with used Mulch and I tried it and it looked so good but I didn't have a brush so the make up artist told me to get the 239


----------



## fafi (Aug 7, 2009)

Icon lipstick...I never finished it though cuz I realized that it looked awful on me!


----------



## atoosagurl (Aug 7, 2009)

I was about 12 and had no idea about makeup lol. I bought Spice Lipliner, Mocha Lipstick and Tilt Eyeshadow. Wouldn't be my first choice(s) now!


----------



## MegAnneL9 (Aug 7, 2009)

my first purchases included:

e/s: pink venus
mascara: x mascara - brown
pigment: jardin aires

since then, which was just over a year ago I now own far too much! It is great makeu-up and works well with my sensitive skin. !!


----------



## nicolemari (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe mine was a Lipglass in Enchantress. It was so pretty!


----------



## mevish (Aug 11, 2009)

the very first things that I got from Mac:

star violet
Amber lights
hue lipstick


----------



## cherie<3 (Aug 16, 2009)

my first products (and the only ones i own) was shale eyeshadow and the studio stick concealer.


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

studio fix powder in c6


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 16, 2009)

My first MAC purchase:
Feline
Top Hat
ProLongwear Lipstick (Rose I think, I gave it away cuz I didn't really like it)
Stilife Paint

It was my first visit to a MAC counter and I was totally overwhelmed, but the MA was totally helpful!


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 20, 2009)

Clear lipglass with the rounded applicator tip. I was 14 and finally moved to a city with a MAC counter!


----------



## rosasola1 (Aug 20, 2009)

blacktrack fluidline and a 209 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was love.


----------



## littlersx (Aug 20, 2009)

brush 22, 32 (still have them! and numbers not faded at all but that's b/c I had them stored away at my parents' for years while I was away for school/work)
espresso e/s with twist off top
grain e/s (flip top but pot is bigger than they are now)


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 21, 2009)

My first MAC product was an eyeshadow, Humid. My first and still my favourite!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 21, 2009)

eyeshadow in goldmine


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 22, 2009)

e/s: Sushi Flower
mascara: /Prolash black
liner: / light as air
pigment: Frost
foundation: nw25
powder:nw 25 & blot powder
blush: Frankly Scarlet
lipliner: / Redd
lipglass: spring bean
lipstick: Russian Red
misc: / Reflects Teal


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 22, 2009)

Studio Tech foundation.  For years the only thing I wore from MAC were their foundations. I eventually shifted to Studio Fix powder. When I was younger, I rationalized that eye shadow etc. could be had for cheap and that the only thing I needed to "invest" in was a good foundation.

I sort of still believe that...but now I buy MAC for their animal testing stand (among other things).


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly, I believe my first haul was Honey Lust e/s, Black Tied e/s, and C-thru l/g...memories!!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroom e/s
Bronze e/s
Tan Pigment
Plum Foolery Blush
Viva Glam ? lipstick
Spice lipliner
Studio Tech foundation
Select cover up concealer

I went and got a makeover and pretty much bought everything the MUA used


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sheer Plum L/S and Mahogany L/L


----------



## Sammaji (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh it was the good old clear lip glass! I can remember in high school when all of the girls at school first discovered it and we were fascinated by the thickness of it! After that I bought NICO lip glass and studio fix foundation for prom!!! Those were the days!!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 27, 2009)

Underage l/g
Many tubes later, I still love it.


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 30, 2009)

Strobe cream and clear lipglass


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Eyeshadow: Jest
Blush: Well dressed
That were the first things I bought from MAC, and then I started buying the mineral products. The only thing I haven't tried yet is mascara.


----------



## rarity (Sep 1, 2009)

Aria eyeshadow, very similar to Wedge.


----------



## kareno (Sep 2, 2009)

my very first product was Shroom. I love it! Its my everyday highlighter.


----------



## Aliki (Sep 4, 2009)

There was four of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But my favorites are Intenso and Petticoat <3


----------



## ny love (Sep 4, 2009)

Cranberry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Peachykeen (fejkara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I love them very much


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 4, 2009)

My first ever actual purchase of a MAC product was only a week ago, it was from a seller on here, paint pots in Indianwood and Rubenesque. 

I have been given MAC by my aunt before so the first true MAC thing I used was Smoke and Diamonds.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

hehe i lost my mac virginity to stars 'n' rockets


----------



## lovepotion18 (Sep 4, 2009)

My first MAC products all purchased on the same day were Prism blush, Fresh Brew l/s, Spice l/l, Studio Fix Powder, Arena e/s and Vanilla e/s.


----------



## Ashleedarling (Sep 4, 2009)

Y'all Im so new to this haha. My first MAC products were bought in May 2008, I got *Select cover-up concealer* and the *217 brush*.  My 3rd product was today and I purchased *MAC liglass in Buzz*. The lipglass was $18 :O For some reason I thought it was $13


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 11, 2009)

My very first MAC product was Beauty Marked eyeshadow


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 11, 2009)

I lost my MAC virginity in the London Covent Garden shop where I bought my 109 brush, Loose Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 in Medium, my MSF Natural in Medium Plus and my Fix + spray! Love them all except for the Loose Foundation which oxidises on me!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2009)

Clear Lip glass
Chestnut Liner
Dark Blot Powder.


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 16, 2009)

I believe it was a 217 and 219 brush

It may have also been In Living Pink eyeshadow. I can't remember which was first


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 16, 2009)

My first purchase was Studio fix powder and 2 years on I still use it as my every day foundation with a little concealer


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Violet, Dear and Icebox e/s. It was love... and those had crappy payoff! LOL


----------



## Elle_P (Sep 20, 2009)

My first MAC purchases were recent...brushes! I've watched so many videos on the "tube" and saw how important the 239 and 217 brushes were. I thought it over for a while and figured it was a good investment (I'm just recently into eyeshadow).


----------



## MzMore (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe my first MAC purchase was a clear lipglass in college and man was my gloss poppin'. I used to wear so much, it looked like chicken grease lol


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know if I have posted here before or not but I will post again. My first MAC purchase was 8-9 years ago when I was still in high school. I was at the local Cosmetic Company Outlet and it was these eyeshadows that were apart of the Snake Eyes collection, the names are Chroma Sinful Serpent and Chroma Green Garter, gorgeous colors the first one is a purple blue iridescent color withe a snake skin print embossed onto the shadow itself and the other one is a green-blue iridescent with some gold shimmer to it like how a snake's skin can shimmer in the sunlight. I love these shades. Now as far as my first purchase from a MAC store, it was 8 years ago and I believe I purchased Tilt and I believe a purple shadow whose name escapes me at the moment, but since then my love of MAC has certainly grown.


----------



## omgitscorinne (Sep 26, 2009)

juxt e/s


----------



## friedargh (Sep 26, 2009)

Fluidline in Blitz and Glitz with a 208 Brush. Still in love


----------



## Leven (Sep 27, 2009)

Woodwinked e/s

"Its Legend.....Wait for it......i hope your not lactose intolerent because the next word im going to say is DARY!!!!"-Barney Stinson


----------



## astrank (Sep 27, 2009)

I lost my MAC virginity with the Studio Stick foundation 6 years ago


----------



## shedonna (Sep 27, 2009)

MAC Play on Plums and Natural Flare from their mineral makeup collection. LOVE them.


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 27, 2009)

My first MAC purchase was Trax eyeshadow... it was a few years ago and I still have it. I have so many purple e/s now that I don't use it as often, and it got bumped off a counter, so it's chipped a bit, but it's still my baby.


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 28, 2009)

My first MAC purchase was Oh Baby and clear lipglass. That was before my addiction to COLOR


----------



## Lilika (Oct 3, 2009)

Silver pigment. I was so impressed by it. Before then I had completely no idea of how good the MAC products were.


----------



## kaylabella (Oct 3, 2009)

Inter-view Mineralize Eyeshadow trio! Yes, with the glitter zipper, which I actually love!


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 3, 2009)

rose gold pigment and 239 brush! love ittt!!!


----------



## uaskygal (Oct 3, 2009)

My first?  hmmm...  let's see...  1989. ~~~~~~~~~~~~

4-pan palette, that I filled with: 
Chrome Yellow 
Rule
Velvet Moss
Passionate

CCB in Premeditated

Yup- I love COLOR!!!   =)    ~sky~


----------



## liciouslilly (Oct 3, 2009)

My first ever purchases were a MAC 242 brush and eyeshadow Look See.  That shadow isn't even made anymore and I loved it so much.


----------



## loverunway (Oct 4, 2009)

My first purchases were Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, Rubenesque Paint Pot, Brushes (239, 272 & 182) and Brush Cleanser.


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 5, 2009)

My first MAC product was lipstick blankety


----------



## VIC MAC (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought my very first MAC in 1999 - they had just released the Time Rocker Collection, and I got TILT e/s from that collection.....can't believe it, I've actually just had my 10 year [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I'll celebrate with a trip to MAC......yyyiiippeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font]


----------



## Merinette (Oct 5, 2009)

Studio Fix! I couldn't wear foundation before I found Studio Fix...


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Oct 5, 2009)

My first MAC item was a Powerpoint in Duck.


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmm.... mine was either Amber Lights e/s or Fetish l/s.


----------



## User38 (Oct 5, 2009)

MArrakesh matte lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. back in 1991!!


----------



## xNeurocancer (Oct 7, 2009)

My first M-A-C items were Prep + Prime skin and Blot Powder which Santa brought for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Booooring!


----------



## ledisxo (Oct 9, 2009)

electric eel and black tied ;D


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 10, 2009)

My first product was a Lip Conditioner. I used to have dry lips and I hated how lip balms either didn't provide enough moisture, or were very sticky and left a waxy feeling on your lips. Lip Conditioner was a great product for me because I felt like instead of sitting on the surface of your lips it really sunk into your lips and provided a great layer of moisture. It smells really great too! Just like Vanilla Cake.


----------



## sunnyisland (Dec 1, 2009)

Lipglass in Lust.  I really love it!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Unh, I think it was the Paint Pot Bare Study. Love it!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mac Fafi Strawbaby Lipstick


----------



## obscuria (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe it was a few eyeshadows
Shroom
Nocturnelle
Sketch
Trax
Carbon


----------



## crissy22 (Dec 9, 2009)

MAC clear lipglass


----------



## krijsten (Dec 12, 2009)

Bought my first mac products the other day!
Shroom
Brun
Blacktrack fluidline <-- LOVE.

I'm itching to go back.. Now i'm just searching for whats next! I dunno how I feel about my first e/s purchuses, but I've made them work!


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh Baby! Lipgloss that was being pushed to all WOC at the time


----------



## Marry_Rapsberry (Dec 12, 2009)

Orb & Girly e/s, Select NW 15 and pressed Blot . That's how my addition began


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine was Trax e/s and Viva glam V l/s


----------



## MelissaLovesMac (Dec 18, 2009)

Mac Well Dressed Blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fell in love with mac instantly x


----------



## Euphoria (Dec 19, 2009)

My first ever MAC purchase was a slight disaster (SFF NC30 I think?) so I like to not count that in xD
Second time around I got the SFF NW25, the studio finish concealer, trace gold blush and 2 lustreglasses I can't remember the name of.


----------



## CherryAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

I am still getting started with MAC after huge cllections of smashbox, kryolan etc, but my first ever MAC buy was Spice lipliner and Sharkskin shadestick. I dont have a store where i live so the big postage puts me off a lot of times.  But with the free postage this weekend i have just bought Electric Eel and Sketch eyeshadow and a fluidline in Macroviolet as im all about purple at the min


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 19, 2009)

Studio Sculpt foundation & Pro long lash. Didn't rate either, however it didn't put me off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then shortly after, I got Nice Kitty & Fast Friends lipglasses. still loooooove nice kitty


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

mac studio fix powder in nc30!


----------



## michelle79 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chestnut lip liner & clear lipglass, Summer of '97.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 16, 2010)

mid 90s- del rio l/s then O l/s shortly after that.


----------



## ashen (Jan 16, 2010)

For about a year, I looked into MAC from afar.  Honestly, I was really daunted by the idea that I wasn't good enough at makeup to warrant spending the money on the expensive/amazing products.  A couple weekends ago, after being a makeup enthusiast for years, I went in with a couple hundred dollars and came out with a bag full of stuff.  I was beyond giddy.

E/S = Sumptuous Olive, Carbon, Gesso, Nylon, Steamy, Swish, Embark, Vanilla, Goldmine, Print, Violet Trance, Clarity, Beauty Marked
Brushes = 239/217
E/L = Fascinating Eye Kohl
PP = Paint Pot

After working with tons of drug store cosmetics for years, I was just blown away by the quality.  Consider me wholly converted.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jan 16, 2010)

My very first MAC product was Studio Fix Powder in NC35 because I saw a friend wearing it. I didn't really like it because it was too heavy and powdery looking (maybe because I used a cheap brush at that time). 
Now I'm okay with it because I spray my face with Fix + before applying it with my 109 brush and I try not to use a lot. It's handy for days when you don't have a lot of time to do your makeup, or just for going to a friend's house.


----------



## kiss (Jan 16, 2010)

Pink Pearl Pigment
Old Gold Pigment (Which I never wore and sold)
Moon's Reflection e/s


----------



## Deolinda (Jan 16, 2010)

Once upon a time, a long long time ago.  In 1991 I bought Del Rio l/s. Gee this makes me feel old.


----------



## Kgem (Jan 16, 2010)

My first MAC purchase was Studio Fix Powder in NW15 and Carnal lipstick.
It was in 1997 while I was on holiday in Seattle, I was devastated when I got home to Australia (where I lived at the time) to find it wasn't available there yet.


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm still a MAC newbie, so I only own a few products..whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



e/s: Woodwinked
mascara: n/a
liner: n/a
pigment: milk
foundation: n/a
powder: do beauty powders count in this? if so, 'pretty baby'
blush: moon river
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: mimmy
lipstick: creme d'nude
misc: pink fish TLC

I may not have alot, but I'm still


----------



## hil34 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got into mac late last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first items I got were the Nude Rose and Blood Red lipsticks from the Dsquared collection, and the night sky softsparkle eye pencil. I loved them so much, I kept getting more mac products!


----------



## feeorin (Jan 17, 2010)

my first two products were blacktrack and all that glitters


----------



## Door (Jan 17, 2010)

Either Pink poodle lipglass or frankly scarlet blush.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 17, 2010)

My first MAC products were Way to Love l/s and Virgin Kiss l/g. I brought them on May 7th '09 in Gatwick Airport south terminal. Is it sad I remember the exact date and place?


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine were sushi flower e/s and pink venus e/s and wonders of what a painterly paint pot could do to your eyeshadows...it was like love at first sight


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine was shroom too I think!


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't remember which one was my very first purchase, so I tell you what I got the first two times I went to buy Mac few years back(I wasn't yet addicted particularly on Mac those days, just a general makeup geek). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought Freshwater and Flashtrack e/s, Blooz eyeliner pencil, Stud brow pencil, Pro lash mascara that was very bright blue, Brow finisher in Wheat, Sharkskin Shadestick and a concealer trio. The other time I got High Tea l/s, Mulch e/s and Subculture l/l. High Tea lipstick and Mulch e/s I ended up giving to my friend because I didn't like them on me while I had black hair (and the fact I wasn't into collecting Mac yet). Now I kinda wished I had those because I'm blonde now and I've come to know that many colours I didn't care for earlier I now like.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2010)

Bang On Blue e/s from C Shock


----------



## January (Jan 22, 2010)

Underage Lipglass


----------



## Salynn (Jan 25, 2010)

i think it was Strobe cream.


----------



## HotPink (Jan 25, 2010)

Clear lipglass, Green pigment, and Cranberry and Tilt eyeshadows. My addiction spiraled out of control shortly after.


----------



## Hellcandymakeup (Jan 25, 2010)

Mac Pervette Lipstick...I still have it..in the old packaging when Mac was still an indie company


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 26, 2010)

e/s: Brule + Cork + Nylon
powder: blot powder
blush: mocha
lipglass: Venetian + Pink Poodle
lipstick: Russian Red + Girl About Town


----------



## goldenhen (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of these date back to my mid-teens - about 1996/97! I think Taupe lipstick was the first thing i ever had. 

e/s: Sable, early 2000s
mascara: only tried these last year! I think I got Mascara X first
liner: Not sure - an eye pencil
pigment: Old Gold I think, about 2001.
foundation: I can remember the packaging - long discontinued. I thought it was Studio Fix Fluid but I had it in C2 so maybe it was Face & Body.
powder: Studio Fix
blush: Tenderling maybe? 
lipliner: Nothing - I didn't even have Spice!
lipglass: Lust
lipstick: Taupe, closely followed by Twig and Desire.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 26, 2010)

From 2005...

Studio Fix powder in N5
Smolder eye khol
Fineshine eyeshadow (loved this!)
Espresso eyeshadow and 266 brush for brows
Prr lipglass


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Jan 26, 2010)

My first items were just before my wedding in Nov 2002. I got Select Cover-up, Select Sheer pressed powder, Shroom e/s and Era e/s based on having a makeup trial. Those are still my go-to items that I always have!


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 29, 2010)

bronzer shimmer ls, oh baby lipglass, and cork liner

back when brown lips were hot lol


----------



## blushing flower (Jan 29, 2010)

My boyfriend gave me MSF Petticoat a month ago for our anniversary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I have two reasons to be mad about it!


----------



## Allybcd (Jan 29, 2010)

Lipglass in lovechild, lipsticks in cosmo and girl about town


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow... I remember I was in KDW in Berlin and because it was my birthday, I decided to go ahead and splurge so I bought Nocturnelle and Blacktied.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe it was Select Tint SPF 15 foundation. Didn't work out for me


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 31, 2010)

e/s: I brought 5 all at once; Freshwater, Plumage, Bisque, Tint-a-Tee, Swiss Chocolate, Sketch and Parfait Amour.
mascara: Mascara X
liner: Blacktrack
pigment: again i brought 3 at the same time; Pink Bronze, Violet and fuschia
foundation: Select SPF 15
powder: NA
blush: NA
lipliner: Subculter
lipglass: Nyphette
lipstick: Hug Me


----------



## MissVain (Jan 31, 2010)

When I started using makeup when I was 13, my first MAC product was the technakohl liner in Graphblack. I loved it.


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's amazing to see how long this thread is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My first MAC product was Prrr Lipglass.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

My very first product back in '95 was
"Malt" e/s - it was an old style screw-off top pot.
"Captive" l/s - it was also in an old package.

There were not many colors or variety of products back then.  I got them at Nordstrom in San Francisco when I lived there for a short period of time.


----------



## meika79 (Feb 5, 2010)

MAC Clear Lipglass 

It was lovve from first application.


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 9, 2010)

My first time at MAC I bought two things at once - the paintpots Rubenesque and Indianwood. Haven't looked back!


----------



## crashingg (Feb 9, 2010)

e/s: chill
mascara: /
liner: /
pigment: blue-brown and bright fuschia
foundation: /
powder: /
blush: summer rose (do beauty powders count? haha)
lipliner: / 
lipglass: 2009 holidy set
lipstick: show orchid
quad: shadow lady

don't have a lot of mac yet haha


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

woahhh okays let's see!

my very 1st product was the barbie collection lipgloss! love love love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





e/s: Ricepaper
mascara: i don't use mascara
liner: fluidline in black track
pigment: Copper (i cant rem the name!& i dont have it with me now!)
foundation: Select SPF
powder: Select SPF
blush: All's good
lipliner: -
lipglass: Light that fire
lipstick: N5
misc:


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 21, 2010)

On my first trip I got, Post Haste and Shadowylady eyeshadows, and Dark Angel nail lacquer. 

but I'll fill this out with my first prodcuts once I knew about what I was buying, and understood hehe!

e/s: Satin Taupe, Blanc Type and Handwritten 
mascara: I've still not got one.
liner: Fluidline in blacktrack.
pigment: Fuchsia 
foundation: Select SPF in NW20, which I've now found out was the COMPLETE wrong colour...
powder: MSFN in Light.
blush: I've still not bought one, but the first one I ever got was dollymix.
lipliner: I've not got one, but I'm planning on getting Magenta, Velvetella and Red Enriched next week.  
lipglass: Not got one yet.
lipstick: Ruby Woo, Which I loved more than anything.
Misc: My brush sets for christmas.


----------



## GraceFace (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 

 
_Steamy and Swish e/s. Yeah it seems odd to buy bright colors as my first e/s from mac but I was shopping with my younger sis and she convinced me to buy them (which was weird since she isn't a makeup person AT ALL). And from there on I was hooked on mac._

 
Haha, my story is similar. I lost my "MAC virginity" (lol) to "Clarity", "Plum Dressing", and I believe "Aquadisiac" eyeshadows. Needless to say I didn't listen to the whole "start with neutrals" thing. But as you mentioned, I too was officially hooked on MAC and never looked back.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm not sure what my very first product was, as it was years ago, but I think among the first few was Guacamole eye shadow. It's such a pretty green!


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 25, 2010)

e/s: Stars 'N' Rockets
mascara: Plushlash
liner: n/a
pigment: Mutiny
foundation: Studio Fix Powder
powder: n/a
blush: Peachykeen
lipliner: Stripdown (but returned it)
lipglass: VGVI
lipstick: Lollipop Lovin' (Sugarsweet)
misc: Fix+


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 26, 2010)

e/s: *shroom & woodwinked  *(bought same time also my first mac purchase)
mascara: 
liner: *blacktrack fluidline*
pigment: 
foundation: 
powder: 
blush: *moonriver *(yes, that was my first, lol. wasnt a big blush person til now)
lipliner: 
lipglass: *underage*
lipstick: *fabby*


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 26, 2010)

*e/s: *Smoke and Diamonds/Top Hat (bought at the same time)
* mascara:* n/a*
liner: *Technakohl Liner in Graphblack
* pigment: *Crushed Metal Pigment: Stacked 1! and 2!*
foundation: *Studio Fix Fluid NW20 (They matched me too dark)*
powder:* Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder*
blush: *Mineralize Blush in Dainty*
lipliner: *Whirl*
lipglass: *Spirited*
lipstick: *Cute-Ster


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 27, 2010)

My first one was Myth lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still love Myth


----------



## ilexica (Feb 27, 2010)

I just found a post I'd made in this thread back in 2005 and I have to say I'm shocked! If you'd asked me now what I thought my first products were I'd have given totally different answers. And I forgot I even had some of those products, I had to look them up. Mad!


----------



## she (Feb 27, 2010)

teddy e/l, mulch and patina e/s's and mascara.

funny thing is i still buy these but use them with far more color spectrums than i ever anticipated; they've served me well


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

lol this was in 2003.. it first started with.. i want to say embark eyeshadow? and then.. it was a carbon and then 2 paints i forget the name - i still have them LOL but barely used them!


----------



## miss rochelle (Feb 27, 2010)

my first purchase from mac was in 2001. i got atlas and glare e/s, and spanish fly l/s. they're all discontinued now.


----------



## xAngiex (Mar 2, 2010)

My first purchase was right before the friends and family sale in June. I bought Trax and Woodwinked eye shadows and an empty 4-palette to put them in. Then when the Friends & Family sale came around, I bought like 6 or 7 things.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Paint pot: Indianwood
Foundation: Studio fix powder, NC42
Concealer: Studio finish, NW35 (for under eye only)

All purchased in the past few months and it's all I have from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once my freelance work kicks in, I will apply for the pro discount so that's why I'm waiting.


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 3, 2010)

e/s: Electric Eel, Freshwater, Honesty, and Shroom. (purchased together)
mascara: Have yet to try a MAC mascara, not sure which would be the best for me?
liner: Blue peep fluidline
pigment: Tons of pigment samples, but first and only full size so far is burnt burgandy
foundation: Studio Fix in NC25 (turns out I was HORRIBLY matched, I'm an NC40 in winter...)
powder: MSF Natural in Med. Deep (use as a contour now as it's too dark for winter)
blush: It's a mineralized, can't recall the name atm.
lipliner: N/A 
lipglass: Comet Blue Dazzleglass
lipstick: California Dreamin'


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Brow Set Clear and Eye Brows in Lingering, though the color is too light for my brows.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 4, 2010)

*e/s: *swimming, brule and espresso
* mascara:* /
* liner: */
* pigment: *vanila and violet*
foundation: */*
powder:* Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder*
blush: */*
lipliner: */*
lipglass: */*
lipstick: */
*Misc: *Fix + and Brush Cleanser
*Brush: *187, 168 and 219


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 4, 2010)

Studio Stick foundation. I remembered liking some of the drugstore stick foundations when those were the big thing, but the only company that still made one was MAC. So I got it, and it wasn't all that great.

It took me quite a few years after that before I ventured over to the MAC counter again. This time it was for Blacktrack Fluidline. Now that's a great product!


----------



## toasterphile (Mar 6, 2010)

Oyster Girl l/g and Naked Lunch e/s!


----------



## Civies (Mar 7, 2010)

*e/s: *all that glitters
* mascara:* N/A
* liner: *blacktrack fluidline
* pigment: *violet, gold mode, pink pearl, chocolate brown*
foundation: *studio fix fluid
* powder:* prep&prime transparent finishing powder
* blush: *eversun bpb*
lipliner: *N/A*
lipglass: *mimmy from hello kitty
* lipstick: *brave new bronze
*Misc: *Fix + rose
*Brush: *N/A. Waiting for my first .....


----------



## saizine (Mar 8, 2010)

Swish e/s, which is still one of my favorites!


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 10, 2010)

Select cover-up.  It was my first non-drugstore makeup (and the last, for quite a few years after).  I walked into the mac store at Yorkdale and asked to be matched with an undereye concealer because I just couldn't get it right with anything else I tried.  I remember it cost $17, and I was so impressed with the service and the MA's knowledge.  I loved that concealer and used it for a few years, then I realized it wasn't working anymore, and I used it as part of my first ever B2M just last year.  Now, I just picked up another one last weekend, and I'm loving it!  I think the old one went bad and that's why it wasn't working properly anymore.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 11, 2010)

My first MAC was in 2007, it was the pigments.. but let's see..*

e/s: *Aquadisiac
* mascara:* n/a*
liner: *Blacktrack fluidline
* pigment: *Fuchsia, Violet, Golden Olive*, *at the same time*
foundation: *Still none.. got a NW15 sample though and it was too light*
powder:* n/a*
blush: *Fleur Power*
lipliner: *Magenta*
lipglass: *Clear lipglass*
lipstick: *Up the Amp


----------



## tarnii (Mar 12, 2010)

My introduction to Mac came through Girls Delight Dazzleglass. I now wear very little else than Mac but that was where it started. I am onto my 3rd tube of Girls Delight incidently.

I have also bought a lot of Mac products that sit in the cupboard and get no love at all.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Love Rush blush.  I still have it actually.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

My very first mac purchase was beauty marked. The color looks so pretty in the pot, on the eye...not so much.
I then got smoke & diamonds, and I fell in love!


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 15, 2010)

My first purchase was actually pretty recent, from the holiday collection.

I got the Devil May Dare shadow palette


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

MAC Expresso for the eyebrows and the 217 brush.  I haven't looked back since! The collection keeps on growing and my wallet rapidly shrinking =)


----------



## angelisagemini (Mar 25, 2010)

Lollipop Lovin lipstick. I hate the green duochrome. I don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 28, 2010)

e/s: Shroom
Powder: MSF Natural
liner: Blacktrack f/l
blush: B/O Ripe Peach 
lipstick: VG Cyndi Lauper


----------



## darae (Mar 28, 2010)

e/s: Shroom, Carbon, Mulch, Texture, Electric Eel (all bought together)
mascara: n/a
liner: Blacktrack Fluidline
pigment: n/a
foundation: Studio Tech Foundation in NW20 (wrong shade lol)
powder: MSFn
blush: Peachykeen
lipliner: n/a
lipglass: C-Thru
lipstick: Snob


----------



## kpenn (Mar 28, 2010)

Neeko lipglass...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in grade five and stole it from my mom's stash.  I remember how scandalous it felt to apply it at school (which I did on a REGULAR basis).  I was/am so fair and Neeko was so purple on me...my teachers must have thought that I had circulation problems for half of my elementary school years...


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 29, 2010)

replying again... lol. i didn't do the full-on survey.

e/s: atlas, glare
mascara: don't use MAC mascara
liner: don't use MAC liner
pigment: mutiny
foundation: studio finish matte, nc 45... old line of foundation!
powder: studio finish pressed powder, c40... another discontinued line.
blush: raizin
lipliner: mahogany
lipglass: it was either oh baby or nico
lipstick: spanish fly
Misc: don't remember
Brush: 217, 239, 187


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Mar 29, 2010)

e/s: vanilla,amberlights,honeylust,expensive pink

mascara: zoom i think...

liner: pointblack liquidlast....(oh how that was a bad idea, who knew they really ment the LAST 


part in the name...)

pigment: reflecs teal 

foundation:select spf nc25 

powder: msf natual

blush: melba

lipliner: summerfruit

lipglass: love nectar

lipstick: ramblin rose

Misc: don't know

Brush:i think its the 167...idk its the angled brush from raquel welch,219


----------



## cookayhaikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

e/s: humid
mascara: it doesn't get here for a couple more days but zoomlash
liner: sense of style
pigment: mutiny
foundation: mineralize satinfinish in nc15
powder: none
blush: peachykeen
lipliner: naked liner and in synch (same time)
lipglass: icescape
lipstick: myth
Misc: don't remember
Brush: 187


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 30, 2010)

A brush set from a holiday collection... I was so excited when I get the box and... those brushes are dreadful! I was shocked! Luckily, something prevented me not to try MAC again (the "something" is called PIGMENTS!!! I loooooove pigments) and I started with their other products... unfortunately for my wallet!


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 30, 2010)

Fafi Eyes 2
Heatherette Trio 1


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 5, 2010)

Steamy Eyeshadow
Naked Pigment
Melon Pigment


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 5, 2010)

Blot Powder! I swear by it!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 6, 2010)

e/s: Shroom!! my mom bought it for me when i started high school. i still use it everyday. (and i just graduated)
mascara: none
liner: two liquidlast, ink spell and i think the other was aqualine
pigment: a holiday sample set
foundation: studio tech mw15 (also a gift from my mom)
powder: none
blush: some kind of mineral blush, not a fan, so i returned the favor and gave it to my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lipliner: none. i hate lipliner haha
lipglass: a bright pink creemsheen. i dont remember the name, a little to lazy to look
lipstick: viva glam gaga (another gift!)
Misc: concealer
Brush: concealer brush


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 6, 2010)

Fulfilled Plushglass


----------



## Care (Apr 7, 2010)

e/s: expensive pink, mulch, ricepaper
mascara: n/a
liner: Smolder
pigment: Night Light
foundation: Studio Tech nw20
powder: blot powder
blush: Otherworldly
lipliner: Subculture
lipglass: Prize Petal
lipstick: Utterly Frivolous
Misc: fix+
Brush: 190


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 7, 2010)

Tendertones!  I'd never really been tempted by anything MAC before but those glosses just had me at first sight and of course, had to be limited edition.  Grrr.


----------



## queen_kitty (Apr 7, 2010)

eyeshadow: Honey Lust
lipstick: Politely Pink
Lipgloss: She Loves Candy (Hello Kitty)
eyeliner: Black Russian Pearlglide


----------



## faetis (Apr 10, 2010)

Moon's Reflection, Teal, Deep Truth e/s


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone on another forum sent me a box filled with MAC. It included paints, eyeshadows, liners,  blush, lip products. I was in heaven! I still have some of the products today.


----------



## Luiza_T (Apr 13, 2010)

191 Brush, Face and Body Foundation, Select Sheer Pressed and Mineralize Blush Warm Soul.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

MAC Malt lipstick.  I remember, some of my friends didn't like it on me but I persisted on wearing it anyways.  I was in 8th grade and a good chunk of the money I had earned from tutoring had funded that purchase so I wasn't going to let it go to waste haha


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

My very first purchase was Oh Baby lipglass,Bronze Shimmer lipstick, and Cork liner. Frosty brown lips were so in then! lol


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 29, 2010)

Plushlash mascara, Myth lipstick and Please Me lipstick


----------



## switchblade (May 1, 2010)

Constructivist paint pot


----------



## vc1079 (May 1, 2010)

Cute-ster Lipstick in the Hello Kitty collection ... I dont splurge much !!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 2, 2010)

I'm 99% sure it was "Swish" e/s.
Fushia Pigment
Lovelorn lippy
Blacktrack fluidline
Rubenesque p/p


----------



## littlepickle (May 2, 2010)

Indianwood paint pot


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

Blushcreme in Sweet William.
STILL haven't hit pan, though it's the only blush I use!


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

Awe, this makes me feel nostalgic.. My Mum was who introduced me to mac and she bought me my first Eyeshadow which is, fade. Since then, it kinda slowly but surely grew!


----------



## loriblu (May 7, 2010)

my very first MAC product was a blot powder in dark, ofcourse , it was a wrong shade!


----------



## nids (May 12, 2010)

Blacktrack fluidline, Amber light e/s & plum dressing e/s


----------



## faetis (May 17, 2010)

Moon's Reflection, Teal and Deep Truth e/s


----------



## shmooby (May 17, 2010)

Carbon eyeshadow and Violet pigment


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 18, 2010)

Dubonnet l/s,  Black Technakohl liner, NC45 foundation and Dark Blot Powder


----------



## Senoj (May 20, 2010)

It was "O" lipstick and the clear lip glass. I still have "O" l/s till this day. It never really grew on me.


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

carbon eyeshadow!


----------



## Crantastic (May 20, 2010)

*e/s:* Grand Entrance
*mascara:* N/A
*liner:* Blacktrack Fluidline
*pigment:* Pink Bronze
*foundation:* NA 
*powder:* Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (Medium)
*blush:* Pinch O' Peach 
*lipliner:* Magenta
*lipglass:* N/A
*lipstick:* Laugh a Lot (Spring Colour Forecast)
*misc:* Smooth Merge MSF (Very first MAC item)


----------



## keeks87 (May 22, 2010)

the first MAC I purchased was blacktrack fluidline because I was complainining to a friend about how I couldn't find a true black liquid eyeliner that had staying power. She reccommended I get blacktrack but when I went to the store and saw the price I was shocked and wasn't going to get it but then a MUA swatched it for me and I got it.

MAC in Australia is nearly double the US prices.


----------



## durellsgrl (May 22, 2010)

The first time i ever went to mac i only got a smolder eye pencil. I was so overwhelmed. I didnt know what to get! lol


----------



## dbecker87 (May 22, 2010)

My mom first introduced me to MAC and I got (from what I remember...):

Florabundance Lipglass (when this collection first came out)
Seedy Pearl and Swish eye shadow
Pro Lash

We had fun picking out those colours, and the MUA was great.


----------



## Jessie May (May 22, 2010)

Desire lipglass.


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 24, 2010)

Blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## aradhana (May 24, 2010)

so long ago...i think 1994 or 1995...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mahogany lipstick
fetish lipstick
spice lip pencil


----------



## kenoki (May 24, 2010)

select concealer and a 217 to apply it with.  i remember being very excited!


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

I was absolutely overwhelmed, but wanted to treat myself - I got Li'l Pepper Lipglass - I wish they would repromote this!


----------



## kdolll (May 31, 2010)

amber lights & white frost e/s


----------



## winwin (Jun 1, 2010)

Studio Finish Concealer


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure which were my first color items, but here is one of my first brushes. #2 face/cheek brush, at the bottom





and one of my first MAC eye brushes, #36.  It is one of the most perfect brushes for appliction & blending.


----------



## Hay Mich (Jun 2, 2010)

My first MAC products were two eye shadows: Sushi Flower and Steamy.  That was years ago and I just started purchasing MAC products again in May!  I don't really care for the two eye shadows that I bought first but my recent "new" first purchase was Lala, Expensive Pink and Just Superb cremesheen glass.  All of which I like!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 2, 2010)

e/s: Pink Venus-- gag me.
mascara: Zoomlash
liner: Fluidline (just recently, I've always been an Estee Lauder liner gal)
pigment: Reflects Teal
foundation: Studio Fix powder in N5 
blush: Another recent one from MAC...Ladyblush bc
lipglass: PRR! My FIRST MAC purchase. 
lipstick: Russian Red. Another wtf.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jun 4, 2010)

Verve lipstick.  I think it cost about $13 which was like the equivalent of $100 back then when I was a student.  I didn't buy another MAC lipstick until years later.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 5, 2010)

My love affair with MAC started in the 6th grade when my mom bought me lipglass for Christmas


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 6, 2010)

it all started in 2004 when i saw my cousin wearing dreamy l/g & dervish lipliner then we head to a mac and i got the same thing. ever since then all my money when in to makeup


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 6, 2010)

the first purchase i made from mac was engraved powerpoint pencil, blacktrack fluidline, stars n rockets eyeshadow and knight divine eyeshadow


----------



## thal89 (Jun 10, 2010)

e/s: Vex & Trax
mascara: n/a
liner: n/a
pigment: Cocomotion
foundation: Studio Fix Powder
powder: Blot Powder 
blush: Dainty
lipliner: n/a 
lipglass: Elegant Peach
lipstick: VG V

My actual very first product were the two eyeshadows. The other 'firsts' in the list i've picked up along the way.


----------



## rcalma (Jun 10, 2010)

Honesty Eyeshadow!!!!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't remember which came first, but I know these were the first two "hauls" I got when I ventured into the (at the time) new MAC store in Montreal:

Crystal e/s (still buy it regularly to this day)

Jet l/s (cool gunmetal colour that's d/c; I never figured out how to wear it when I had it and now that I know what I'd do, it's gone...)

Another very frosty cool dark purple l/s, the name of which escapes me, long since d/c


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't exactly remember, I think it was a Soft Charcoal brow shader.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jun 19, 2010)

My very first MAC purchase was Electric Eel eyeshadow lol.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 19, 2010)

e/s: pagan
liner: feline
pigment: golder's green
powder: barbie pearl blossom
blush: springsheen
lipliner: dervish
lipglass: (DG) Internationalist
lipstick: Fabby


----------



## loulouthi (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine was actually for my wedding day in 2006 - the makeup artist used 'faux' lipstick on me and recommended I buy one so I could touch up throughout the day!


----------



## kdolll (Jun 20, 2010)

e/s: amber lights & white frost.
mascara: none yet!!
liner: smoulder.
pigment: vanilla
foundation: studio fix fluid
powder: studio fix powder
blush: feeling
lipliner: subculture 
lipglass: flusterrose
lipstick: hug me


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 21, 2010)

Studiofix C1, Golden Bronzer, I think Prrr l/g?


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Studio Fix Fluid - NC15, I still remember going in to MAC to pick it up! I think that was around 3 and a half years ago now


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think dollymix blush or teal pigment!


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 23, 2010)

Amber Lights e/s!!! Still a favorite today.


----------



## trini14 (Jun 24, 2010)

My very first recent purchase was Studio Sculpt NW55


----------



## PoshCupcake (Jun 24, 2010)

My very first MAC purchase was MAC Zoom Lash in Zoom Black from the counter at Nordstrom.  I've been in love since!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

It is soo hard for me to remember...but I think these are what they were
e/s: 
mascara: dont own ne mac mascaras
liner: blacktrak
pigment: your ladyship
foundation: studio sculpt
powder: light flush msf
blush: spaced out
lipliner: dont have ne 
lipglass: dont have ne either
lipstick: viva glam1


----------



## LetItRock (Jun 25, 2010)

My first was blot powder, about 2 years ago! I'd been in the shop a couple of times before, and wanted to buy foundation - but because I'm a guy I always thought they'd judge me!

That was before I knew the M.A.C philosophy, of course! Haha


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jun 28, 2010)

All That Glitters e/s
Antiqued e/s
Brown Down e/s

Stubborn Brown e/l

X Mascara

My sister had been a MAC addict for years, and I didn't even start wearing makeup until I was about 24.  She dragged me to a counter, convinced me to sit down in a chair just for 10 minutes, and by the time I stood up I was addicted.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 28, 2010)

Pigments!

Dark Soul
Vanilla
Fairy Lite
Chartreuse
Teal
Sky Blue
Cool Pink


----------



## Samooga (Jul 8, 2010)

*I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Ok well I only shop at CCO's with the exception of viva glam gaga!

Sooo the first mac item i bought was pretty baby beauty powder from the hello kitty collection!!!

Whats yours?


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first item was the Smoove l/s, it was a duochrome red lipstick. I still have it from 1999, it's gross but I can't give it up.


----------



## dietcokeg (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

select spf foundation in NC40 was my first MAC buy!


----------



## Samooga (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

haha, 1999! omg!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

So Scarlet lipstick. I still use it, and it's a gorgeous color.


----------



## JSmart04 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC item was Carbon e/s.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Mine was Trax eyeshadow!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

double post.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_haha, 1999! omg!_

 
You'll get there one day, watch.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Followed right after with Electric Eel in the same week!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Mine was foundation, powder, concealer, and Prep+Prime face.  I think a week after that I hit up another store and got a bunch of shadows and brow set and started on a 15 pan palette.  Addiction grew quickly


----------



## Cerydwen (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first was Ruby Darling lipstick, bought from a lovely lady on Ebay - I was lucky that she was a genuine seller, as I was completely oblivious to the widespread counterfeiting of MAC (I bought fake brushes soon after that from a less honest Ebayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

I agree with Notterequiem - so Scarlet is gorgeous!


----------



## Senoj (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

It was "O" lipstick and clear lip glass.


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first purchase was clear lipglass.


----------



## Samooga (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Mine was foundation, powder, concealer, and Prep+Prime face. I think a week after that I hit up another store and got a bunch of shadows and brow set and started on a 15 pan palette. Addiction grew quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAhahhahaha I agree!! addiction grw  VERY fast! After my first trip I was back 3 days later and by the end of the month I had spent 400$ there! hahahha I have a problem!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Mine is my NC42 Studio Fix powder.


----------



## Samooga (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_You'll get there one day, watch._

 

Im sure zI will! Im a pigment collector! and Ill be 87 by the time I finish one jar! ahahah


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_HAhahhahaha I agree!! addiction grw  VERY fast! After my first trip I was back 3 days later and by the end of the month I had spent 400$ there! hahahha I have a problem!_

 
Haha, just watch... 

I started buying MAC in April 2007 and now I have something like 160 eyeshadows... wtf.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

EDIT:

Rewind...

Actually my first product was MAC clear lipglass in 1999, my first trip to NY. 

THEN back home....


Trax E/S and Clear Lipglass swiftly followed by Oyster Girl L/G in 2000; its a shame I didn't know about B2M then, I went through copious amounts of L/G that my nickname became 'Lipgloss' at work!


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

A lipstick called Frolic that I got at the huge Manhattan Macy's. I was 14 and I'd only seen MAC products in magazines. I'll never forget it


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first was the Inter-view mes trio from a few years ago! I use the brown everyday still!


----------



## Mazdan (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

The first product I bought was Angel lipstick!


----------



## Samooga (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

i remeb er how excited I was! Like I jept taring at my beauty powder because i felt sooo special that i had mac! hahahah


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I was soo nervous the first time I walked into a MAC store, I was in gr.10 and I was with my mom, I thought they'd kick me out for bein too young .

I bought Engaging m/es, Earthly Riches m/e/s, Viva Glam 5 (I think it was 5) l/g all from the Antiquitease Collection (holiday 2007), but the l/g.

Soon after I went back and bought all most all of the collection, back then MAC was like gold to me, I felt prettier, older, and glamerous just holding the product lol....not much as changed in the last 3 years!

I spent every last dime I had saved from Christmas' and birthdays at MAC in a month after that first collection I saw....and then I Heatherette...and I was hooked for life (though I already was )


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_i remeb er how excited I was! Like I jept taring at my beauty powder because i felt sooo special that i had mac! hahahah_

 

Hahaha I couldn't bring myself to touch my m/e/s...I didn't wanta ruin their gorgousiness (sp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! I feel silly looking back at it now lol


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

lust is lush lipgelee! my aunt got it for me for Xmas after my cousin and I tried it on at the mac at the mall of America.

I blame my aunt for my mac addiction


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

mines was teddy e/l, tempting e/s followed with smolder e/l a few days after my first purchase. the mac bug bite me good, lol.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Goldmine eyeshadow last summer!
and lord, look what happened


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I bought the Shadowy Lady quad. I had no idea what I was even doing back then. Haha.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Surreal eyeshadow


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

carbon e/s. 13 year old me liked the black eyeshadow


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

it was back in 2007 when mac came out with the barbie collection.. well i dont remember exactly if i bought jellybabe lipgelee or mothbrown e/s first


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Although I got few MAC items from eBay before, I think my official first items _from MAC_ were Sonic Chic blushes in 2008. I bought Dainty, Pleasantly, Merrily, and Love Thing.


----------



## NYKEEJAY (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

The first items I bought were mulch e/s, satin tuape e/s chestnut liner ,oh baby lip glass and nw45 studio fix foundation... by the way i was in high school when i bought this stuff im 27 now and im a serious MAC addict......


----------



## Samooga (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

hhaahaha it seems like everyone developed an addiction


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first purchase was nylon e/s, mocha l/s, entwined l/s and fancy that l/g. I think that was the first high end make up I ever got and after that I became a monster. I now have at least $10,000 worth of make up.
Wow, I never even tried to add up what I own until just now and its crazy to think I could've bought another car with the amount of money I spent on make up. Whats even worse is that I gave a quarter of it away when I moved


----------



## na294 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Years ago its was Tectonic Mineralize Eyeshadow.  I really liked it ( I still have it but there is nothing left basically) but the funny thing is that I never bought much Mac until this year.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC products were actually brushes!  I got the 213 and the 222 - these brushes are my core eye shadow brushes now!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Sophomore year of HS I had a complete rapid burst attack buy and picked up Trax at a MAC counter... I was so in love with it!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Pro Longlash mascara & Studio Sculpt foundation. Wasn't blown away by either, but I still went back


----------



## Samooga (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*






)) wow!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I believe it was either MAC Electra e/s or some rando l/g.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Studio Fix Fluid in NW30...bought it at Nordie's and of course the lighting was awful. Should have gotten NC but I had no clue what the difference was between NW and NC back then lol...now anytime I'm in MAC with a friend who is not familiar with the company, I find myself having to explain what all the finishes mean to them...my how things have changed...


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

In the early 2000s, my stepmom gave me clear lipglass.

But my first purchased MAC items were Goldbit and Li'Lily eyeshadows, followed by Prrr lipglass a month or so later. 

Still have Li'Lily but Goldbit is long gone (I used that baby up so fast!)

Anyone know off the top of their head what collection Goldbit and Li'Lily were from? I remember the display was just a bunch of eyeshadows...no l/s or l/g or face products.


----------



## Samooga (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

prrr seems to be pretty popular!


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Mine were Sprout and Gorgeous Gold eyeshadows. Still have Sprout!


----------



## lwashington89 (Jul 14, 2010)

Moonbathe l/g and Engrave e/p... I think in 2007


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_prrr seems to be pretty popular!_

 
I think it was because Paris Hilton always talked about using it. At least it was for me...


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Shitaki lipstick and Cork lip pencil...still have them!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Hmmm....it wasnt that long ago so I should remember..... July 2008! I'm a newbie compared to some here but old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think I bought Mineralize powder, studio Fix foundation, Hepcat, White Frost and Two to Glow e/s


----------



## Lola* (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gunsxgoxbangxx* 

 
_lust is lush lipgelee! my aunt got it for me for Xmas after my cousin and I tried it on at the mac at the mall of America._

 
Lust is Lush is/was the most beautiful of all the lipgelees! I say was because mine burst in my purse and when I went back to get more I found out it was LE


----------



## Lola* (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC purchase was a plain and simple black eyeliner!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

the first items i purchased from mac:

two blushes from Barbie Loves Mac collection: Fab and Don't be Shy


----------



## equus18 (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought 2 e/s at once in Yogurt and Blackberry.  This was about 15 years ago when it was in a screw-top pot.  I have still have the Blackberry (discontinued) but it's depotted and in my palette.  The Yogurt is a permanent color and has been replaced by the one in the Hello Kitty palette (although I think the color is a little off - not an exact match).


----------



## Samooga (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_I think it was because Paris Hilton always talked about using it. At least it was for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahhhahaha just like kim kardashian and turkish delight!


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 16, 2010)

I think my first was the studio finish concealer


----------



## Celina (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Spice lip liner and clear lipglass, I think I was about 14


----------



## LC (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

parfait amour shadow and tan pigment


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_*Anyone know off the top of their head what collection Goldbit and Li'Lily were from? I remember the display was just a bunch of eyeshadows...no l/s or l/g or face products*._

 
It was from a collection called Lustrevision which was all eye shadows.

My first MAC product was spice lip liner.


----------



## katred (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Two lipsticks- one dark greyish purple that time has forgotten and a gunmetal shade called Jet. I miss them.


----------



## LC (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_



_

 
lol aw..


----------



## User38 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

in 1991:  Omega ES, Marrakesh matte lippie, True Red lippie, and an oldie called Aria (which looked like Brule now)... a real colour adventure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was into the very nude eye with dark/ red lips -- and yes, I wore Cat eyes... but done with cake eyeliner -- gels were not invented them.

ok.. that's enough damage to my poor reputation


----------



## aroseisarose (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

About 2 years ago the first things i ever picked up from Mac were the sharkskin shadestick and teal pigment.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I bought Bare Necessity and Sugarimmed Dazzleglass, and Liberated lipglass from Style Warriors collection all at the same time. It as actually about a year ago.


----------



## deloreslovesmac (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

mine was carbon e/s and blacktrack f/l


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 18, 2010)

My first MAC purchase was Golden Bronzer and a 129 brush.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 18, 2010)

Studio Tech Foundation, Apricot Pink piggie and Fertile eyeshadow.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

The first thing that was given to me was studio fix concealer. The first thing I ever bought was Sugarimmed and Bare Necessity  dazzleglass and Liberated lipglass.


----------



## PoshCupcake (Jul 19, 2010)

Zoom Lash in Zoom Black.


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Someone blogged about brave new bronze l/s (from the style warrior collection) being a perfect nude lip for us fair skinned... I fell in love with the smell, high pigmentation and smooth application of this l/s (and it was only a matte finish - my addiction really developed when I tried the amplified cremes!!!)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I _think_ my first MAC product was Reed blush, but honestly I don't know.  I do know that Oh Baby l/g, Clear l/g, Desire l/g, Teddy Eye Khol, Silver Dusk Loose Iridecent Powder and Revenge Sheer Shimmer Powder were some of my first purchases, but I really don't know which was first.


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_My first item was the Smoove l/s, it was a duochrome red lipstick. I still have it from 1999, it's gross but I can't give it up._

 
 hehe i know how you feel i still have my poco pink lacquer, also my 1st buy!


----------



## DL83 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Mine was Oh Baby Lipglass!


----------



## azzra (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

my first was 217 brush, soft n gentle msf and hush cream base.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Lithograph Fluidline, I loved that stuff!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC items that I purchased was jewel and partfait amor e/s snowbaby and ohh baby lipglass.Ahhh memories LOL!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

i feel like ive answer this question a lot... so im gonna answer it a diffrent way!!

1st item ever: sketch es followed by romp es
quad: pandamonium
blush: fleur power
msf: petticoat
pigment: bluebrown pigment and green brown
lipstick: brave
lipgloss: posh it up gl
pencil: smoulder


----------



## Laurie (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

**sigh.. I will always remember my first experience at MAC.. **sigh.. 

Anyway, I got Steamy, Honey Lust and Black Tied.. I remember the MA saying something about bases and I had NO idea what she was talking about!!!! .. I was 15!!!


----------



## AHautePassion (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Myth l/s

I hate it on me. talk about concealer lips.

yet, I fell in love with the brand despite my first experience


----------



## jennyfee (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I fell in love with MAC here in Specktra (no MAC in my town...) and on my next trip to a town that carried MAC let me tell you that buying MAC was the high point of my trip!!!

I bought Feline eye khol, Jardin Aires pigment, Bare Study paintpot and Pleasantry mineralize blush!

Now everytime i'm in town, I go straight to the MAC counter


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Pro-lash mascara and a lipglass- i believe it was called "flowerchild" or something... I went in because I saw the mascara on some show on the style network, and I asked how much it was- and since it was so cheap I got a lip glass. I think I was about 15.. Then I went to this girl's sweet 16 and someone stole my lipglass!


----------



## JesseY (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

The first Mac product I ever bought was Greed Lipglass. I was 12 and this was back in 2002. I never wore it full strength lol but I loved that color.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

It was in 2005. I wanted some nice makeup for my college graduation. It's actually the only time I've let a MAC mua touch my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because after that I was obsessed with doing my own makeup.

Anyhoo:
Star Violet e/s
Trax e/s
Royal Hue s/s
Lovecrush blush
Desire l/s
Pinkarat l/g
Metal Rock msf

Needless say, it got me hooked. Yeah. I actually returned the Royal Hue b/c I didn't understand how to use it, but I bought again later.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I can't remember for sure (it was over 4-5 years ago), but I believe it was a lip gloss of some sort because that was my obsession at the time.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Denim Dish 1 & 2 quads from back in the day!


----------



## Samooga (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*






))))


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I think it was Amber Lights e/s? I wish I remembered for sure!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first was NW20 foundation and studio fix compact as well as plum dressing (es). I've been hooked since


----------



## Almus (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Ufff I think it was about two years ago and it was Print e/s =D

Old good memories ...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Eyeshadow Aquadisiac in May 2006.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

swish eyeshadow. It fell and broke and I loved it sooo much. I remember going back to get a new one several months after it broke and got expensive pink which I didn't like as much


----------



## buddleia (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

What a great question! I've only been collecting since March 2010 and I'd been thinking and thinking and obsessing over getting green eyeshadows. I love greens, and palettes, so I wanted to make my own green palette ASAP once I found out this was possible from MAC! BUT I didn't want my first eyeshadows to be greens, so I started off safe, with neutrals! I finally went one day, and it was pouring rain, but I stood there at the eyeshadow station, trying out about 10 neutrals that the MUA had recommended for me. I finally walked out with a 15-pan palette, Ricepaper, Kid, Patina, Era, and Naked Lunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boy was that a lot of money! A couple of weeks later I went and loaded up on greens: Juxt, Swimming, Humid, Greensmoke, Sumptuous Olive. They were sold out of Lucky Green, so I got that a couple of weeks later. LOVE Lucky Green.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Bang On Blue from C Shock!
I was so upset though, I didn't know basic makeup skills and that brushes and e/s bases are a must! lol
I was like it's not showing up when I rub on it!


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I used my first paycheck in 2004 and headed to Nordstroms, I walked out with:
Ambering Rose blush
Cranberry e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Say Yeah e/s
Honesty e/s


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

It was a very red nail polish when I was 14! I got it at a CCO in Florida and this was back when MAC n/p was in the square bottles!

From the time I was 10-13, I always saw MAC in magazines and wanted some! I didn't know where to get it where I lived, so then at 14 I only had that nail polish. Also, when I was 14, my fav movie ever was (and still is) Legally Blonde and the makeup artist that made up Reese told InStyle that she used Pink Poodle l/s and Pink Poodle l/g. She used Clinique on her eyes and cheeks so I was easily able to get those products! lol

Well holiday of 2008 a MAC counter recently came to a mall that was an hr away from where I lived so I made a trip there and got Pink Poodle l/g and Magenta l/l! The MUA (who I am now Facebook friends with and her boss too! haha) told me that Girl About Town was a good replacement for Pink Poodle l/s, but I didnt want it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC purchases was Shimmermoss e/s, Vanilla e/s and Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC50. .


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

The addiction started about 4 years ago with the eyeshadow Satin Taupe....still love it!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first item was Beautiful Iris e/s back in I believe 2006.


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I got my first items during the Friends and Family sale last year! 
I bought:
Da Bling
Parfait Amour
Electric Eel 
Contrast
Deep Truth
Swimming
Strayin' L/S from HK
And 2 Quads to put the shadows in

I love Strayin' Wish I had bought two of that l/s


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first purchase was Eye Shadows.


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I just purchased Black Russian pearlglide today ... it is my first MAC purchase


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first purchase was woodwinked e/s (now I even use it to color my brows, It's the only thing that fits perfectly with my red hair)


----------



## Tobimaru (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

my first Mac purchase was sumptuous olive e/s. Love it!


----------



## Eurydice (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first purchases were Greensmoke e/s, Studio Fix Fluid and Blot powder in October 2009.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My sister had been raving about MAC for a few months, since she had moved near the only counter in the country at that time. When a counter finally opened where I lived I went to get a White Frost for a 60s look... still have it, and love it


----------



## Teex (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Studio Tech in NW23 
190 brush
Shale eyeshadow
eyeliner I forgot the name to

Aaah, good old times!


----------



## Rita Baumann (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

A 217 brush and Golden Olive pigment.  I was into MUFE first.  I have mostly MUFE pressed eyeshadows, but I have a serious MAC pigment addiction.


----------



## JillBug (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

i bought select sheer pressed powder, select cover up, woodwinked eyeshadow, and clear lipglass when i first started wearing makeup in the 8th grade.


----------



## Samooga (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

wow some of you have been collecting FoREVER!!!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Girl About Town lipstick... and it was only a few months ago!


----------



## EricaMarie (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Parfait Amour, Electric Eel & Sushi Flower e/s; Oyster Girl l/g; Kloreen & Sailor Boy n/p. MAN, that was soooooooo long ago, like, 2000? 2001? I still have all of these items, except I've hit pan on Parfait Amour several times. 
So, 10 years, $15,000 in MAC, & I'm still buying (much to my husband's dismay, except he knew before he married me about my obsession with MAC.)


----------



## Samooga (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

wow!!! 15000???? OMG!


----------



## erynnj (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Pink freeze e/s and trax, and eel in '00 from then i was hooked.


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first ever MAC item was Hug Me lipstick. I've repurchased this lipstick since then =D


----------



## rwbey (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC purchase was in 1994! It was a MAC teal eyeliner that isn't even in the MAC database. It has numbers at the base of the pencil - 1H5 I think as it's so worn out. The pencil reads out Make-Up Art Cosmetics Limited, Toronto, Canada.... vs. the MAC logo! 

I'm not even sure if MAC was widely available in the US then, but I worked for a consulting firm and was on a team with some colleagues from our Toronto office. I would send them home with a list and god bless these men, they would go into the MAC Store in Toronto and fill my order and bring it to me on their next trip to Boston


----------



## knottyhead25 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Mac Studio Fix Powder .. no longer use it though but still in love with MAC


----------



## piratesdontskip (Aug 24, 2010)

e/s: Stars N Rockets, Freshwater, Parfait Amour, Black Tied, Beauty Marked and Carbon (on the same day!)
mascara: Fibre Rich Lash
liner: Powerpoint Pencil in Engraved
pigment: 3d Silver Glitter and Pink Pearl
foundation: Studio Sculpt in NC 15
powder: Mineral Skinfinish Natural in Medium
blush: Margin
lipliner: n/a 
lipglass: Love Nectar
lipstick: Viva Glam GaGa <- Got me hooked on lipstick!
other: Crimsonairre and Silverbleu shadesticks(which I just ran out of after having it for over 4 years!)


----------



## Samooga (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rwbey* 

 
_My first MAC purchase was in 1994! It was a MAC teal eyeliner that isn't even in the MAC database. It has numbers at the base of the pencil - 1H5 I think as it's so worn out. The pencil reads out Make-Up Art Cosmetics Limited, Toronto, Canada.... vs. the MAC logo! 

I'm not even sure if MAC was widely available in the US then, but I worked for a consulting firm and was on a team with some colleagues from our Toronto office. I would send them home with a list and god bless these men, they would go into the MAC Store in Toronto and fill my order and bring it to me on their next trip to Boston _

 
thats amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## versace (Aug 27, 2010)

blacktrack fluidline and dollymix blush


----------



## daantje3 (Aug 29, 2010)

very first was painterly paintpot, quad with ricepaper brule cork and espresso and bronze e/s


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

my very first but was blacktrack


----------



## missminikat (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I was a bit of a MAC latebloomer, I've only been buying MAC since 2007. Tendertones started it all for me, Tender Baby was my first MAC purchase. From then on I've been hooked!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

First items I actually purchased were Defiantly Feline, Smokey heir, Jade Dragon, Ming Blue and Cocubine. Still waiting for them to arrive tho!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first MAC product was Perfect Topping MSF


----------



## elmundodemary (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I bought 4 items: makroviolet fluidline, pink split eyeshadow, a mascara (I can't remember which one) and a 15 empty palette


----------



## pixiechicken (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Geesh, I've been buying MAC since the 90's.

I think my first purchase was lipstick (I think Mocha, Spirit, Malt (?) and a spice lip liner.  I've since gone thru many, many spice lip liners since then.


----------



## rubyeskimo (Sep 2, 2010)

Impish and Sizzlepeach liglasses (which I still have and still haven't "turned" yet!) I bought them from eBay BNIB for a very cheap price.

The first things I got from an actual store was Shroom e/s, Clue e/s and brush cleaner.


----------



## alinabina (Sep 2, 2010)

my first purchase ever from mac was parfait amour e/s, 219 brush and blacktrack f/l
my first pigment was naked, first lipstick was vg cyndi (although i dont wear it that often.. not a big fan of the colour on me so i let my mom use it), first lipliner was spice and my first blush(es) were melba and ladyblush (bought them together) 
cant think of anything else that was my first but i remember being so proud of myself when i got my first e/s and brush! but then again i get excited about everything i buy from mac to this day..


----------



## xbuttonsx (Sep 2, 2010)

It was so long ago... it was either Wonderstruck l/g or Shale e/s


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Feeling good and close for comfort TLC. Still use them too, feeling good more than close for comfort but it's still nice to have.


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daph_* 

 
_First items I actually purchased were Defiantly Feline, Smokey heir, Jade Dragon, Ming Blue and Cocubine. Still waiting for them to arrive tho!_

 
And it just came in!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

I do believe from MAC itself it was Soft & Gentle MSF and Ripe Peach Blush Ombre.

I'm poor so my addiction hasn't become possible to buy as much as I would if I had more money, haha.  Trust me if I could - I'd buy once a month, at least £500 worth a month, haha.


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Angel lipstick and All That Glitters eyeshadow, in june this year. 

I've only bought a couple things since then, I'm still a MAC noob and it's so ridiculously overpriced here in Australia I know it will take me a while to grow a collection


----------



## pinkita (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first ever MAC item was carbon eyeshadow! i bought it two years ago!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

Bang on Blue e/s from C Shock


----------



## cowboymommy (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

It was in 2000, I think, and I am pretty certain it was spice lipliner and clear lipglass.


----------



## minnie_moo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first items were Mimmy l/g & Popster TLC from Hello Kitty


----------



## MadamWilliams (Sep 15, 2010)

Studio Stick Foundation.

I love this foundation. Too bad they are  discontinuing it


----------



## equiworks (Sep 15, 2010)

All That Glitters started it all.


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

That's a tough question because it was so long ago!  It's either Love Nectar Lusterglass or MAC 226 Angled Brush + Brown Powder.  I'm really not sure.  LOL

x
Rica


----------



## karester (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know the first item you bought from MAC!*

My first purchase of MAC was at a CCO.  I got Bold & Brazen, Grand Entrance and Dear Cupcake e/s, and Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Mac Red l/s


----------



## honybr (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine was 'O' lipstick.  I haven't bought a lipstick/lip gloss that wasn't MAC since.


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 25, 2010)

My very first Mac product was "Petticoat MSF".


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 26, 2010)

Angel Lipstick and All That Glitters eyeshadow.
I don't wear ATG that often but Angel is my HG lipstick!


----------



## nazih09 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I started with To The Beach collection, late I know haha, I got Hipness and Funbathing


----------



## miagirl07 (Sep 30, 2010)

Studio sculpt foundation


----------



## macnc50diva (Sep 30, 2010)

Mac Studio Stick in NC50. I'm not sure but I think I also purchased a Spiked brow pencil and a Beaux Lipglass. I thought I was SO hot with my expensive M.A.C. makeup...lol


----------



## ohmyholyshirt (Oct 6, 2010)

Vegas Volt lipstick <3


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

Sandy B lipstick 

Adoring carmine rose set:
Romancin' l/s
To swoon for l/s
the l/g I don't remember the name of.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 6, 2010)

Beautiful Iris eyeshadow four years ago.


----------



## liba (Oct 7, 2010)

So hard to remember, but Epic lipstick was one of the earlier ones, also Frozen White pigment.


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 7, 2010)

my first was creme d' nude l/s and moth to flame d/g and if i am not mistaken naked lunch e/s.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 8, 2010)

mine was years ago and it was some shade of lipglass that turned out way way orange on my lips (yeah, everybody learns eventually, haha), and Sleeping Beauty eyeshadow.


----------



## citywalks (Oct 14, 2010)

MAC lip lacquer in 'Babied'
  	It looks awful on me!


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 18, 2010)

My first thing was the Fix+ spray.
  	Not going to lie, I regret that particular purchase.


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 18, 2010)

oh gawd, that was so long ago!  
  	i think i'm going to have to say....sushi flower e/s?  if not, it was definitely one of my very firsts.


----------



## HarIeyQuinn (Oct 18, 2010)

snob lipstick


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 19, 2010)

One of the Barbie collection lipglass!! Mum got it for me!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Oct 22, 2010)

The first Mac product *I* bought was viva glam gaga. Well I bought about 4 other eyeshadows but I specifically went for the lipstick. I just got carried away with the e/s


----------



## patty88 (Dec 23, 2010)

Haze e/s in the old screw-top container, way back in the mid-1990's.  I still have it, and have hit pan on it.


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Dec 23, 2010)

Eyeshadow - Electric Eeel (I started out in a bright eyeshadow phase)
  	Pigment - Violet
  	Lipglass - Pink Poodle


----------



## EmWyllie (Dec 24, 2010)

Technakohl Liner in Graphblack
  	What a Dame! Beauty Powder from Dame Edna
  	Studio Finish Concealer in NW20

  	I haven't been collecting M.A.C. for too long... I didn't REALLY get in to it until Style Black came out.


----------



## kanne (Dec 27, 2010)

The 239 brush! And I tried to buy Petticoat MSF at the same time but the counter had sold out so I went to the one down the street (so I guess that would make Petticoat my second MAC purchase lol). I'm glad I went looking for it though, because a) I love it and b) the service I got at the first counter was terrible, and the ladies at the second one were gorgeous!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Dec 27, 2010)

Mineralize Loose Powder and a 187 brush


----------



## Mechta (Dec 30, 2010)

i brought dollymix blush first,
  	i went to get my foundation matched and the ma asked if i wanted a blush on too so i said yes, i like your blush that she was wearing, she applied it and told me about it and i was like wow i like this, she went too see if they had my foundation in stock which they didn't so i just brought the blush


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2010)

Sharkskin Shadestick and Engraved Powerpoint, after watching one of Panacea81's tutorials on Youtube.  I'd never even heard of MAC before that


----------



## Mechta (Dec 30, 2010)

rockin said:


> Sharkskin Shadestick and Engraved Powerpoint, after watching one of Panacea81's tutorials on Youtube.  I'd never even heard of MAC before that


 
	panacea81 got me into make up too  i have her beauty book that she published it's really great


----------



## Diva-T-Starr (Dec 31, 2010)

Smolder Eye Kohl!


----------



## aerides (Dec 31, 2010)

My very first was Aquadisiac. It just looked so pretty in the pot! After that I was pretty much hooked.


----------



## nkaujyi (Jan 3, 2011)

my VERY first MAC product was Cosmo lipstick. I don't wear it anymore because the color looks weird on me..from then on, the rest is history...


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Jan 3, 2011)

My 1st ever mac products were electra e/s and rose pigment and the pigment is still going strong all these years later


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 5, 2011)

my first products were Fix+, Lipstick in Impassioned, Blush in Buff, Studio finish concealer in NW20, Studio fix powder in NC20, Powerpoint eye pencil in Engraved, and last but not least, the Pro makeup remover.
  	MAC <3


----------



## keetuh (Jan 5, 2011)

Studio Fix Foundation and Smolder Eye Khol.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jan 5, 2011)

Ahhh... I remember it like it was yesterday lol.  Select sheer powder & then after leaving went back in the store and got 2 lippies. Ornamental & Ventian (or however its spelled)


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe the very first product I EVER owned by MAC, was the eye kohl in Smolder


----------



## doubleetendre (Feb 13, 2011)

*I still remember my (actual) first visit to the MAC counter. it was at Nordstrom's, and I had seen the counter already many times before.* My family always brought clothes there, and we would pass the cosmetic department often. Ever since I was a five-year-old, and every month, I'd see the wondrous and awe-inducing events for the new collections. I'd see beautiful women, one after the other sitting in the high chairs getting their makeup applied. My mom would always joke around and say 'do you want to get your makeup done?' Of course, i would say yes, and she'd say she was kidding. I ended up getting a little tomboyish, and wasn't as interested in feminine material. then I kind of loosened up and started getting interested in makeup again. I'm guessing my mom was right because she said I would probably end up being very feminine. *But anyway, October of 2010, i went to the MAC counter and brought the Viva Glam Gaga. I wouldn't use it often for school, but it definitely came in handy later on! It was such a memorable moment in my life.*


----------



## Ember2 (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember my first purchase like it was yesterday.  A MAC artist was the consultant for my sisters wedding in the early 1990s.  I got four eyeshadows: Mystery, Haux, Folie, and Vanilla.  I got three lipsticks: Florian, Teak, and Marrakesh, all discontinued long ago.  And I got two blushes: Cubic and Buff.   It was the start of a love affair with MAC because these products blended so well and were of such great quality I could reproduce what the MUA had shown me at home.

  	I also picked up a set of the very first brushes they made available to the public.  While not the same high quality as the professional brushes of today, they have held up over the years and I still use them.


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember my first purchase...I bought some products from the Hello Kitty line.......lol!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 15, 2011)

my first product was a hello kitty lipgloss in nice kitty


----------



## loreenb1 (Feb 15, 2011)

My first MAC product was the 217 blending brush.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember seeing one of my friends and her face looked flawless. She then told me it was MAC products she had been using. So my first products were...

  	Studio flix foundation NC30
  	Studio fix press powder
  	Lipstick in Sandy B
  	Sunbasque Blush


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 16, 2011)

My first was the 187 duo fibre brush. I love it and am planning to buy a second!


----------



## brittany marie (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh geez, it was a (now discontinued) foundation. I still have it as it makes me all warm and fuzzy when I see it.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 23, 2011)

I wound up getting a bunch of stuff at the same time- plush lash, taupographic shadestick, bubbles, what a do, blow dry, shadows in 100 strokes, flip, femme fi, pigment set, blush... I did some major haulage the first time I went to mac


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 24, 2011)

My first mac purchase was a fluidline in blacktrack


----------



## Cupcake Queen (Feb 25, 2011)

Mac freshwater eyeshadow - i had never seen an eyeshadow so beautiful!


----------



## bronzedhoney (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh baby lipglass was my first purchase.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Feb 25, 2011)

Spice lipliner in 1999. After seeing this photo of Julia Roberts in "Making Faces" by Kevyn Aucoin I ran to my nearest MAC counter to get it.


 He was brilliant and still my favorite MUA of all time. So sad he's no longer with us. Imagine what he would do with Kim Kardashian or Lady Gaga.


----------



## blueskies (Mar 27, 2011)

^makeupcupcake, I loved KA too.

  	I believe the first MAC item I purchased for myself was Nymphette. I didn't get into MAC (or non-d/s makeup at all) until my early or mid twenties!


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

1994. I was 14 yrs old and bought Studio Fix C2. Was way too young to be buying/wearing such full coverage! Hahaha! But I remember feeling flawless!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 19, 2011)

Teal pigment. My mother used to endlessly buy me Mac products which I would then offload on ebay (as I really wasn't into makeup), but I got teal, kitschmas and blue brown in one set, years ago, that I found myself constantly reaching for. I still have the same teal pigment vial years on, with loads left despite constant use!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

my first mac purchase was pinkarat lipgloss, blacktrack fluidline and humid


----------



## ashtraygirl (Apr 19, 2011)

My very first MAC purchase was Tilt eyeshadow, then a lipgelee called resin rose or something along those lines..I was also given Hyacinth eye liner as a gift.. Then years later I treated myself when I was 17/18 to Girl About Town, which I wore every day to school. Girl About Town is the only product I'd recommend though!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

my first purchase was when i was 16...  i bought a foundation stick that's no longer available (i think), fluidline eyeliner, and cranberry & idol eyes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 22, 2011)

Prom, 1994, plum lipstick and liner (don't remember the name).  I was one of the few girls whose makeup did not look a hot mess.  LOL


----------



## Rania88 (Apr 24, 2011)

In january of this year for the first time i stepped in a mac store I brought studio fix fluid in nw45( which winded up being my wrong color so I went back and got nc50) I had been avoiding mac because i thought it was an overhyped overpriced store and that it was no different than drug store brands.  But I was totally wrong. Mac is my favorite store now. I don't even wear drug store foundation anymore.


----------



## aero (Apr 27, 2011)

My first purchase was about a month ago and I am HOOKED! I bought Pro Longwear liquid foundation in NC40 and a bunch of other things. My collection has grown a lot and I enjoy researching to death what I want from upcoming collections


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

My first ever purchase was my studio fix foundation and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

e/s:  idol eyes
	mascara:  never
	liner:  blacktrack fluidline
	pigment:  rose
	foundation:  foundation stick
	powder:  msf light flush
	blush:  dainty
	lipliner:  hover
	lipglass:  nymphette
	lipstick:  sweetie
  	brush:  #190
	misc:  fix+


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (May 5, 2011)

My first was Crystal eyeshadow. Bought it for a pageant I was in... the dress I had was the exact same color ^_^


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 6, 2011)

i believe it was either "oh baby" or "prrr" lip glass.. i am guessing it was "oh baby" since i recall it was a bronzy shade


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

Mine was Flusterose Lustreglass, IIRC


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 25, 2011)

Studio Fix Powder and Fresh Brew.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 25, 2011)

My Highland Honey and Harmony, I was on a peach craze and decided I wanted a contour shade as well I guess...


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2011)

Studio Sculpt in the wrong shade. lol Well I got the right shade at first but I was so convinced when I got home that the makeup artist gave me the wrong shade so I didn't try it on just took it back and got an NW 45. Now I understand why she looked at me stupid like are you sure. Ugh makeup mistakes.


----------



## Rezel (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine was Chelsea lipstick (in the old round, flat top packaging) way back in the mid 90's when I was in college. Oops, just revealed my age there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Saw it on a friend and I absolutely loved it. Brown lipsticks were the trend back then. That was followed by Spice lip pencil and Oh Baby lipglass.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 30, 2011)

I actually bought brushes the first time I went to MAC! I remember I got the 213 and the 222.


----------



## preussischblau (Jul 30, 2011)

First ever MAC product? Studio Fix Powder in N3. I needed foundation for a formal and Mom had heard from a coworker that MAC made foundations paler than what could be bought in a drugstore, so she took me there and got me matched. At that point I had a slight tan, so actually it was a perfect match.

  	First MAC I bought? Prunella Eye Kohl and Plushlash mascara. Oh, and I believe that's when I got my Select Moisturecover. (The batch code on the label matches up with when I would have been in that MAC, so I am pretty certain that's when I got it.) I'd gone in to get rematched, because I was tired of the finish of Studio Fix Powder, but wasn't sure if I liked how the foundations tried on me looked. But the MUA was nice enough to also offer eyeshadow suggestions and do my eyes for me, and I would have felt bad not purchasing anything. So I got the concealer, eyeliner and mascara she used. I now wish I had gotten the eyeshadows as well (such gorgeous purples!) and not bothered to purchase the SFF, because while at the time of being matched it WAS perfect, about six months later I did not have the tan I'd had when matched, and haven't tanned since. (Irony: I got matched in the middle of winter deliberately because I was certain I would be at my palest then. And it did match in natural light!)


----------



## princess sarah (Jul 30, 2011)

Studio fix powder... Followed very quickly by eyeshadow palette


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 30, 2011)

My Mom bought me my Prom makeup at Mac. I got shrrom and corduroy e/s, blacktrack fluid line, blush in blush baby, lipstick in Lady bug and liner in Redd.  The lipstick looked AWFUL. But I still have (and love) shroom and blush baby.


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 2, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 4, 2011)

studiofix powder and Blueberry Fizz lipstick lol!
	(i wonder if its somewhere in storage...)


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Aug 13, 2011)

Growing Trend Lipstick! I'd eyed MAC before and wanted it since 2008 but that was my first


----------



## kimibos (Aug 13, 2011)

a lipstick...MORANGE!! i totally love it.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 18, 2011)

My first MAC purchase was bronzing powder, then from there I fell in love with everything else!! : )


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

The first haul from MAC was mushroom e/s, mulch e/x and smolder


----------



## Nika (Aug 23, 2011)

My aunt first introduced me to MAC when I was 12 - MUCH to my mother's dismay as the price was what she considered extortionate for a pre-teen to pay. I was 12, so it was 1995 I believe (and MAC eyeshadows in Canada were about eleven bucks!). I got Haux and Orb eyeshadows. Terrifyingly enough I STILL have that very same Haux eyeshadow, but all that remains is what little product is left around the outside ring of the pan. I can hear some of you screaming in horror as I say this... but it's still wearable. It's not chalky, or smelly and I swear it still wears as good as it when I was 12 (and I'm 28 now!!) although it really doesn't get much use anymore.


----------



## Honey B Sugar (Aug 23, 2011)

My first purchase included a few items. It was 2001 and I was a jr in high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Mascara X
  	Nico Lipglass
  	Cork Lip Liner
  	Trax eyeshadow
  	and a dark lipstick that I can't remember now


----------



## Honey B Sugar (Aug 23, 2011)

Oops, and Prunella eyeliner. 

  	Prunella is still a staple for me


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2011)

My very first MAC purchase was in 2004 or thereabouts: Tease Me lipstick (RIP).


----------



## DuckingHell88 (Aug 27, 2011)

My first MAC product was Nehru eyeshadow. I think I purchased this back in 2006 and I still have it


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Aug 27, 2011)

e/s:* Dear Cupcake*
	mascara:* Zoom Lash*
	liner: *Smolder *
	pigment: *Vanilla*
	foundation: *Pro Longwear SPF15*
	powder: *Studio Fix *
	blush: I don't remember lol
	lipliner: *Cherry*
	lipglass:* Baby Sparks*
	lipstick: *Snob*
	misc: *15 Pan** Palettes*


----------



## Amber Dawn (Aug 27, 2011)

First product I was gifted: *Chrome Yellow and Jewel Blue Eyeshadows*

  	First product I bought: *217, 239, 266, and Brush Cleaner *(First mini-haul!)
  	e/s: *Club*
	foundation: *Studio Moisture Tint in Light*
	powder: *Blot Powder*
	blush: *So Sweet, So Easy*
	lipglass: *Nymphette*
	lipstick: *A **Rose Romance*


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 27, 2011)

A more complete list...  Eyeshadow: Shale Mascara: N/A Liner: Ebony Pigment: N/A Foundation: N/A Powder: N/A Blush: Dame Lipliner: Plum (which I don't have anymore but want to repurchase eventually) Lipglass: Bizaarish (RIP) Lipstick: Tease Me (as mentioned in my previous post...RIP) Miscellaneous: 217 brush


----------



## dvinerevelation (Aug 27, 2011)

My first MAC products were Bronzescape Solar bits, Full Fushcia Blush and Steel Blue pigment.


----------



## nightingails (Aug 29, 2011)

Lipglass can't remember which now


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 29, 2011)

Circa 2003, I wanted a foundation to control the oilies. I went to MAC for the first time.. I got some sort of foundation that was a Studio one, in a tube, that was discontinued shortly after. I can't remember the name of it though. It was a nice, matte finish. I felt so spoiled when the MA was applying it. At that time in my life though, MAC was completely out of my price range, so I didn't go back for a while.

  	Fast forward to 2005ish. Passed by a freestanding MAC one day, and strolled in. I told the MA I was just browsing, but in a short while, she convinced me on a lip lacquer. I can't remember the name, but it was almost white, with an iridescence. I wore it like crazy, even though it gummed up all over my lips. 

  	With that, a monster was born... 

  	Eyeshadow: I had to get a quad! Sumptuous Olive, Freshwater, Beauty Marked, and Parfait Amour
	Mascara: Didn't like any until this year > Studio Lash Fix
	Liner: Blitz & Glitz Fluidline
	Pigment: Frozen White/Bell Bottom Blue
	Powder: MSFN
	Blush: Dainty Mineralized
	Lipliner: Dervish
	Lipglass: The lacquer above. Actual lipglass: Nico, Oyster Girl, and Bizaarish
	Lipstick: Big Bow 
	Miscellaneous: 239

  	I can't believe I actually remember all of this. But I guess, I didn't really start collecting until around 2006. I didn't start chasing collections until around 2009. 150 or so eyeshadows, and 120 lip products later....


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

lychee luxe lipglass


----------



## SerenK (Oct 5, 2011)

Up the Amp lipstick in Fall 2010. Its what started my love of mac! Still my favorite lipcolor.


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm thinking it was in like 2005, when I was in 7th grade. I got three eyeshadows; Creme De Violet, Chrome Yellow, and Rule.


----------



## alyxo (Oct 5, 2011)

My very first MAC product was Freshwater eyeshadow and I was 17 or 18 years old. (I started wearing/getting into make-up at the age of 16ish, 17). I fell in love with it and I still love it. And now I'm pathetically obsessed with all MAC products!


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 5, 2011)

carbon.... blackest eyeshaodow i'd ever seen.


----------



## noniek (Oct 8, 2011)

Mac Freshwater,Carbon e/s


----------



## ivcika (Oct 9, 2011)

First was vanilla pigment


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

My first MSF was glissade..
  	Eyeshadow: Smut
  	Lipstick: peach stock
  	Foundation: studio fix
  	Blush: Well dressed
  	Lipglass: Pink Lemonade


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 12, 2011)

My first MAC experience was a big haul on my birthday! I got a few eyeshadows (Mystery, Shadowy Lady, Hush I think) and a bunch of brushes.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Oct 22, 2011)

Mac blush (Raizin)
  	Mac satin taupe
  	Mac 239 brush


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 22, 2011)

Blush: raizan
  	Lipstick: touch
  	eyeshadow: it was a quad with sushi flower, soft brown, sable and orb and i got an extra shadow: plumage
  	brush: 188
  	lipgloss: richer lusher


----------



## mercurysmile (Oct 23, 2011)

My Highland Honey and Harmony, both blushes.


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Oct 23, 2011)

I went on a HUGE haul (only because there is no MAC near me). I did this damage when I was on vacation:

  	MSF Natural in Light Plus
  	MSF in Soft and Gentle
  	Dainty Blush
  	Painterly Paint Pot
  	Eyeshadows in Shroom, Mulch, Twinks, Naked Lunch, and Woodwinked.
  	Viva Glam V lipstick and one in Desire.
  	MAC 109 Brush


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 26, 2011)

My very first product was e/s *Juiced*.
  	I bought it when I was 16 y/o
  	and I still got it.
  	I love the eyeshadow,
  	and want it to last forever!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Oct 26, 2011)

My first product was Mythology 
  	I remember it likt it was yesterday.
  	I the mall with my two best friends my parents gave me 100 dollars to buy some tops and then all I had left was some change. I was sitting in between the MAC and Sephora and I went into the Sephora and swatches a few items. Got out and looked at the mac store I quickly opened my wallet and I had about 9 dollars.  Then I counted out some quarters and walked into mac swatched some eyesjadows and picked one at random then I had my friend pay for it cause I was embarrased with paying in coins. It was my first pan eyeshadow form MAC. 11.50. I was 15 years young
  	oooooooooooo the memories lol


----------



## baghdad81 (Oct 26, 2011)

umm...It would have to be Angel lipstick which i wore as my wedding day lipstick!


----------



## arvika (Nov 24, 2011)

Mimmy lipglass from the Hello Kitty collection was my first purchase!


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 24, 2011)

My first MAC purchase was only a couple of years ago! I think I got Woodwinked eyeshadow (which I hate!), a mineralize eyeshadow I can't recall the name of at the moment, but I didn't like it much, Prep & Prime eye (hate), and a couple of other things. Not a great first purchase but I bought online without checking things out in person - doh!


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

My first MAC purchase was at a PRO store in Vegas.  I got Fleshpot (which has mysteriously disappeared GRRRR but I plan to repurchase in January), Untitled Paint, and a 222 brush.  That 222 is STILL my go to crease brush and probably the most used brush I own.


----------



## BeautyMarkedx (Jan 26, 2012)

e/s: All That Glitters
	mascara: N/A... yet
	liner: N/A
	pigment: Vanilla
	foundation: Studio Sculpt
	powder: MSF Natural
	blush: N/S
	lipliner: N/A
	lipglass: Funtabulous
	lipstick: Fresh Brew
	misc: first brush was 213


----------



## R21ORCHID (Jan 28, 2012)

Seedling eyeshadow & Sweet Sienna pigment ......  both are still favorites of mine


----------



## reallyblonde (Feb 22, 2012)

first mac was from the hello kitty line - she loves candy lip gloss


----------



## LaCoco (Feb 26, 2012)

My first MAC product was the Blushcreme in "Laid back".
  	But never used it because it's way to dark for me :-D


----------



## Nik88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine was golden olive pigment. I asked my friend for a bright green from mac for a birthday not quite the bright i wanted but i still fell hard.


----------



## deidre (Mar 21, 2012)

My first MAC product was MSFN that I bought when I made the horrid mistake of thinking my face was much more tan than it really was.  Talk about looking like an Oompa Loompa.


----------



## lilblue10 (Mar 31, 2012)

e/s: Trax,Amber Lights,Woodwinked and Star Violet ( all at the same time )
mascara: NA
liner: NA
pigment: Vanilla and Pink Opal
foundation: Pro Longwear
powder: MSF Natural
blush: Blushbaby
lipliner: NA
lipglass: NA
lipstick: NA
misc: Fix +


----------



## lilygreen22 (Apr 4, 2012)

innocence beware lippie from my sis


----------



## NATlar (Apr 5, 2012)

My first products i got was Macs Studio Fix Fluid and Mineralize Skinfinsh got them both together in 2009. My mac collection has grew ALOT since then.


----------



## j087 (Apr 29, 2012)

My younger sisters actually introduced me to MAC, and I made my first MAC purchase back in the late summer of last year. I bought the Prolong Wear Foundation, Prolong Wear Concealer, and Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder. I still consider myself a MAC newbie, but I am slowly turning into a MAC addict lol.


----------



## Audrey C (May 4, 2012)

In the mid-80s, I found and fell in love with a makeup line called Electa and Corrado. A lot of my first part time job earnings poured into their products since I worked across the street from a Bay store that had a counter. I built up a good sized stash (for a teenager), but after they closed I mostly drifted back to drugstore brands. I didn't have much money for makeup in my early 20s.

  	My first foray into MAC was the Viva Glam I launch ('93 or '94, I think). Mocha came next; I still wear both shades, although not in the same heavy matte way I did then.


----------



## glitterbug86 (May 7, 2012)

I just got into mac a couple of years ago. The first things I got were a 239 and 217 brush. I picked well I think!


----------



## hildalinnet (May 8, 2012)

my first was the select spf 15 foundation and i've been in love ever since!


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 19, 2012)

Fix +.


----------



## BRosa (Jun 27, 2012)

MAC 205 Mascara Fan Brush -- still love it


----------



## tiffmegz (Jun 27, 2012)

Mineralize Skinfinish Concealer


----------



## Milegolas (Jun 27, 2012)

Dainty mineralize blush


----------



## duckrodeo (Jul 1, 2012)

My first MAC products were Charcoal Brown eyeshadow and the clear Brow Set gel, both for my eyebrows! But I remember falling deeply in love with Aquadisiac in the pan on that small little shopping trip. A lot of MAC stuff really overwhelmed me at first. So many colors and choices it made my head spin! So I stuck with essential stuff for the longest time. My first MAC lipstick was Speed Dial, which I love and I'm almost out of it!


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 1, 2012)

My first products were Studio Fix Powder Foundation and Studio Fix Fluid I believe... Neither of which I particularly like!

  	It's their mineralize blushes that got me hooked


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mocha blush ( which I positively hate ! ) so far I remember. Then... many items followed, lipsticks, blushes, quads etc...


----------



## anne082 (Jul 2, 2012)

My oldest pieces of Mac makeup are a Espresso e/s in the old screw top and a lipstick called Faux


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 3, 2012)

dark soul pigment and made to love l/s!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

MAC Twig lipstick


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 4, 2012)

My first MAC product was Force of Love lipstick from the Cheman Collection.


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

Satin taupe eyeshadow and all that glitters.


----------



## Eims (Aug 12, 2012)

Russian Red lipglass, closely followed by Russian Red lipstick


----------



## andabri (Aug 12, 2012)

My first MAC items were Osyter girl and lovechild lipglasses (bought them at the same time). Purchased in 2002. The memories!


----------



## Merula (Aug 12, 2012)

Pro Longwear Lipcolour, something super dark burgundy and Studio Fix powder. After that I got a mascara and mascara primer and that's about it; it's all I wore for a very long time


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not sure of the name of the lipstick anymore. It was sometime in the mid 90's. MAC wasn't sold in my city at the time and my niece went on a trip and where she went they carried MAC. We heard about MAC but never tried it because it wasn't in our city. I think the lipstick she brought me back was Odyssey. I'm not really sure though. All I know is it was indeed a lipstick.


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 13, 2012)

My first MAC product was Club eyeshadow, although I was only 13-14. My first real MAC product as a make up user is Angel lipstick.


----------



## margerthaneyroi (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah i wish i could remember in detail what i bought, but i know it was a foundations, mascara, nail polish and pink and bronze blush. needless to say, i have never turned back since and refuse to use any other product on my face!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

Mac Studio Fix Fluid NC35 & Mac Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation


----------



## MACAHOLIC 1996 (Aug 18, 2012)

"O" Lipstick


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 19, 2012)

Studio Fix Fluid in NC45 and NC50, as I'm in between shades. I promptly broke out but soldiered on for a bit before giving up.


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually can't remember... Probably either painterly paint pot or some eyeshadows


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 26, 2012)

A lip lacquer in Sheena and Oh Baby Lipglass.....what did I know bout that at 10?? Haha!


----------



## tats (Aug 26, 2012)

My obsession started only last year  My first purchase was MAC Myth lipstick.. I didn't know much about MAC back then.. I just swatched several nude lipsticks on my hand and fall in love with Myth.


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Banshee eyeshadow and VGV lipglass.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

I cannot remember the exact color, but it was a lipglass and a lipstick. My mom bought it for me as a gift around 9 years ago and after that I was hooked. It was like I was using makeup for the first time.


----------



## MarissaJane21 (Sep 13, 2012)

My very first MAC items were purchased the same day: I got a Pink Couture Shadestick & Girl Friendly paint pot. 
  	I still have both and I try not to use the paint pot because it's my favorite one and I'm gonna miss it when it's gone! The shadestick on the other hand... I should probably just throw away.


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 9, 2012)

Girl About Town lipstick when I was 16, my mom bought it for me when she went to pick up a few items for herself


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 12, 2012)

My first MAC product was a lipstick from the Wonder Woman collection.
  	Yes, It certainly opened a can of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	oops!


----------



## sallycanwait (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm a MAC newbie, so far I've bought Well Dressed blush and two Pro Pan eyeshadows (Omega and Shale, such a pretty lilac !!). Now I need a palette to put them in lol.


----------



## CTCutie (Oct 12, 2012)

Studio Tech Foundation and Beaux Lustreglass.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2012)

Mac studio fix powder (NC30) and Pink Poodle lipglass


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 12, 2012)

MAC Summer Shower lipstick.  It was love at first sight.


----------



## Misato-san (Oct 13, 2012)

Costa Chic lipstick <3


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 17, 2012)

Studio Fix face powder, and... I want to say the clear lipglass and maybe Chestnut lip liner.


----------



## michelle37 (Oct 18, 2012)

mac embark eyeshadow!


----------



## NeonVelvet (Oct 23, 2012)

espresso eyeshadow and the 266 angled brush. I was 17. wasn't ready to start wearing a full face of makeup but wanted to start filling in my brows


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 25, 2012)

Creme de Violet and Moon's Reflection E/S... followed by a looooong break.

  	The floodgates opened several years later, when I bought Up The Amp L/S. I haven't recovered since.


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 26, 2012)

*Very first purchase*, made on the same day as my first and only blind date (May, 1998):
  	Diva lipstick (hugely due to the fact that it was Lisa Nicole Carson's--from Ally McBeal and Love Jones--signature color and we have similar coloring/hair)
  	Studio Fix in NC 50
  	>The finished look must have worked because I dated that knucklehead for a few years, lol.

  	Shortly thereafter, I bought:
  	Cork lip liner
  	Oh Baby! lipglass

  	Gradually over the years, my collection has grown in spurts until about a year or so ago when I began to get a little obsessed with the collections.  VV was my first huge collection haul and it's been full steam ahead ever since. Even the ones I missed the initial craze about, I've discovered at CCOs....Hello Kitty, Emanuel Ungaro, Neo Sci-Fi, To the Beach , whatever the Bronzing collection was called in 08, Liberty of London, etc.


----------



## AishaArora (Oct 31, 2012)

My first mac items was MAC Kohl Eye Pencil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember a decade ago when I was at high school, MAC was always the "brand with the colourful eyeshadows" (which I couldn't afford or even deared to wear)... so I always used drugstore brand eyeshadows in 2 colours: beige and brown (also for a decade, omg). Until one day, I wanted to have something special for new years eve and I went to MAC. Meaning my first buys were really 'party makeup':


 		MAC Typographic eyeshadow (which was recommended to me as the beginner version for black eyeshadow, as its easier to blend. I absolutely love it) 	
 		Viva Glam Gaga Lipstick 1 (Barbie pink ) 
 
  	This has triggered my love for MAC and now 2 years later I've got 2 big MAC pro palettes and am really happy varying my makeup every day.


----------



## 3vins (Nov 6, 2012)

I think it was Hot gossip or Pevertte l/s!


----------



## Eye_ronic (Nov 6, 2012)

prrr lipglass


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 6, 2012)

Crystal Beach lipglass... Very 2001 lol


----------



## dancepig (Nov 8, 2012)

It was that blush that came in a paint tube?  And Parrot eye shadow - still have it (don't use it, just have it).


----------



## wearecloudy (Nov 15, 2012)

Syrup l/s

  	And, I still love it after 4 years.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 15, 2012)

My First Products:  Spice e/s to use as blush and then they came out with blush size and I still have a new one that hasn't been used.  Brave lipstick Spice liner


----------



## roop300 (Nov 24, 2012)

i had a lipstick ( viva glam II)


----------



## ZoZo (Nov 24, 2012)

my first item was nylon eyeshadow.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Nov 24, 2012)

Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## Corally (Nov 28, 2012)

Modesty lipstick, Peachykeen blush, Gentle mineralize blush and a brush cleanser!


----------



## NL5671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Team Violets from the Suite Array collection, Oh Baby lipglass and a 228 brush !


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 22, 2012)

My first MAC item that I bought was on eBay - MAC Pigment samples and a few super cheap shadows. In retrospect, those were probably all fake, I was only 13 and just started wearing makeup so I didn't know they made fake MAC LOL.

  	My first REAL purchase at a MAC counter/store was Humid, Deep Truth shadows and MSF Natural in Light/Shimmer. I still have that MSF actually, unfortunately most of it is shattered =_=


----------



## Ayanna (Dec 27, 2012)

Chai lip glass - I got it off eBay so it was probably counterfeit 

  	My first _real _MAC purchase was the volcanic ash exfoliator that came out back in '07.


----------



## taylorjane (Dec 27, 2012)

Spring up eyeshadow!


----------



## lippyandlashes (Jan 3, 2013)

I was 14 and visiting New York. I'd never even heard of mac! A gorgeous man sold me sculpt foundation, a foundation brush, amber lights e/s and something that I think was sumptuous olive e/s. Then as soon as I got back to the UK I rushed to my local counter (where 12 years later I now work!) and bought sable, shadowy lady and black tied. That just made me feel very old!


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 7, 2013)

I went to Mac for the first time 2 weeks ago and bought All That Glitters, Bare Study and Creme Cup pretty basic but I'm already obsessed with them. Too bad I don't have a Mac near me but the online site is gonna be my weakness soon I bet.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 8, 2013)

Studio Fix Fluid but I also ended up getting a dainty blush and mascara at the same time too.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 11, 2013)

JustJenessa said:


> I went to Mac for the first time 2 weeks ago and bought All That Glitters, Bare Study and Creme Cup pretty basic but I'm already obsessed with them. Too bad I don't have a Mac near me but the online site is gonna be my weakness soon I bet.


  	You'll be a fellow MAC addict in no time!


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Jan 11, 2013)

_my 1st MAC product was the clear lip glass in the squeeze tube_


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 12, 2013)

The first time I went to mac it was for the studio fix foundation, which I purchased, but also ended up getting warm soul MB, msf naturals, woodwinked eyeshadow and bare study paint pot


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

These are the things I got when I first used mac and before I worked for them.  e/s: black tied liner: Blacktrack pigment: Sweet sienna powder: Studio Fix Powder lipliner: Stripdown lipglass: Rainbow lip lacquer and Oh Baby lipstick: High Tea


----------



## nillafrost (Jan 16, 2013)

My first mac purchase was last year in may and it was chatterbox l/s and up the amp (which is my favorite). I now own 16 mac l/s since I bought that first one I went beast mode. I picked up my first everything else my mac in November including they're studio sculpt foundation, msf in soft and gentle, they're matte bronzer which I'm not too fond of I wish it was more pigmented. I also got they're oil control lotion which is great and they're mineralized concealer (best concealer for my sensitive skin and Rosacea) love love love them all! Oh I also picked up my first blushes and they were mocha ( which is a great neutral pink for my nc40 skin) and fever ( for when I want to go bold or daring dramatic)


----------



## nillafrost (Jan 16, 2013)

lippyandlashes said:


> I was 14 and visiting New York. I'd never even heard of mac! A gorgeous man sold me sculpt foundation, a foundation brush, amber lights e/s and something that I think was sumptuous olive e/s. Then as soon as I got back to the UK I rushed to my local counter (where 12 years later I now work!) and bought sable, shadowy lady and black tied. That just made me feel very old!


Wow! LUCKY YOU!  I'm trying to get threw beauty school to get my mac dream job, luckily I'm great friends with the assistance manager and she said she will definitely be my reference. I just want to finish already and start at mac!


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 16, 2013)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]e/s: Young Punk + Blue Flame mineralize eye shadow[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]mascara: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]liner: liquid last eye liner in Inkspill[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]pigment: Blue Willow + Amethyst Pressed Pigments[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]powder: MSFN in Lights[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]blush: Crew highlighter fr om “Hey Sailor”[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]lipliner: Magenta + Redd[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]lipglass: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]lipstick: Sweetie or Brave Red (can't remember)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]tool: 190 brush[/FONT]


----------

